# Uber is now discriminating against non-blacks



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

So much for racial equality 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268643816292020224


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

SCREWBER. This is their MO


----------



## GuidoTKP (May 7, 2020)

Soldiering said:


> SCREWBER. This is their MO


The racial divide is not narrowing!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

That's not discrimination.
Racist.

Now if you asked for support for one of your business owners who are white >>>> now THAT is racism.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Why does Original Poster care? They do not have race riots in Canada. The Québecois used to go on strike all the time and there used to be some pushing and shoving and a few heads busted, but, you did not have riots often.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

AveragePerson said:


> So much for racial equality :smiles:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268643816292020224


Racist Uber !


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

I think everyone knows nothing will change during this presidency... Businesses everywhere are taking advantage of the circumstances to generate more business for themselves. Creating an illusion that will not last very long.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

GuidoTKP said:


> The racial divide is not narrowing!


The racial divide is secular. We are involved in a spiritual war of evil vs. Good. Unfortunately we live in Satan's domain so they have home court advantage. This is a fallen &#127758;


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Soldiering said:


> The racial divide is secular. We are involved in a spiritual war of evil vs. Good. Unfortunately we live in Satan's domain so they have home court advantage. This is a fallen &#127758;


Alright, here's some real talk. In America you get free public education till you finish HS. With a high school diploma you can do anything you want. County colleges are affordable too. I don't buy the talk whites are privileged. How am I privileged? Worked 7 days a week until a few years ago. Now only 5 days a week. Does that make me privileged? I don't do drugs and I try to spend my money wisely. Does that make me privileged? I never needed UI until the epidemic, I don't feel privileged. I get pulled over by cops, and 99% of times get a ticket. Clearly not privileged.

where's this privilege everyone is talking about!?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Tony73 said:


> where's this privilege everyone is talking about!?


I hung out with wealthy kids in high school. There is definitely privilege in our society. It's not limited to white people, and it's economic privilege first and foremost. It's not everything, but it's massive and most people will _never_ catch up to those kids. The world is theirs, from birth, unless they squander it.

You might not believe it until you see it firsthand.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

waldowainthrop said:


> I hung out with wealthy kids in high school. There is definitely privilege in our society. It's not limited to white people, and it's economic privilege first and foremost. It's not everything, but it's massive and most people will _never_ catch up to those kids. The world is theirs, from birth, unless they squander it.


Ok so these kids were born in wealth. Their parents or grandparents had to start somewhere. Bottom line is, you have to work hard to accomplish your goals.

Theres always going to be someone richer. Once you get that mindset that the world doesn't want you to thrive that's it, you giving up on yourself. It wasn't anyone else blocking you from achieving your dreams. Everyone has bad experiences.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> That's not discrimination.
> Racist.
> 
> Now if you asked for support for one of your business owners who are white >>>> now THAT is racism.


Ummm ok I'm game.... Why is this Ok for Black owned businesses, but not for White owned... This is Reverse Racism at it's core.... And a Crock of Shyt. So when did it become my fault as a white person that these BLACK owned businesses don't know how to market their brand? NOT MY FAULT! If you can't run a profitable business then get out the game... I don't give a F what race you are.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

waldowainthrop said:


> I hung out with wealthy kids in high school. There is definitely privilege in our society. It's not limited to white people, and it's economic privilege first and foremost. It's not everything, but it's massive and most people will _never_ catch up to those kids. The world is theirs, from birth, unless they squander it.
> 
> You might not believe it until you see it firsthand.


I hung out with Everyone in High school.
( was an Entrepreneur. Small Herbal business)

I aquired a taste for Malt Liquor with the black kids at lunch.

The Rich are Always " Priveleged".

Power is worth more than wealth.

When everybody wants something.
Life is Smooth.

And some
Never quit chasing you. Even 35 years after you put it down.

Had some Po Po plague me until they retired.

( Going to court, is like a reunion. When Someone Knows You . . .Everywhere)


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Uberguyken said:


> Ummm ok I'm game.... Why is this Ok for Black owned businesses, but not for White owned... This is Reverse Racism at it's core.... And a Crock of Shyt. So when did it become my fault as a white person that these BLACK owned businesses don't know how to market their brand? NOT MY FAULT! If you can't run a profitable business then get out the game... I don't give a F what race you are.


This is where society fails. If you said you're a proud black man, have a tv channel 100% black, it's normal. Try it the other way around, then you're called racist and the shaming game begins.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Tony73 said:


> This is where society fails. If you said you're a proud black man, have a tv channel 100% black, it's normal. Try it the other way around, then you're called racist and the shaming game begins.


Thank you.... Well stated. Tired of being told because of my skin color I'm some type of rich person...F that I bust my ass for mine.... I see no reason the next guy shouldn't have to... And I don't give a damn what your skin color is. Be successful or ***** about your environment. It's called a mindset.


----------



## SOLA-RAH (Dec 31, 2014)

waldowainthrop said:


> I hung out with wealthy kids in high school. There is definitely privilege in our society. It's not limited to white people, and it's economic privilege first and foremost. It's not everything, but it's massive and most people will _never_ catch up to those kids. The world is theirs, from birth, unless they squander it.
> 
> You might not believe it until you see it firsthand.


Shirtsleeves to shirtsleeves in 3 generations. It's hard to squander what you've grinded for, but pretty easy to squander it when it's given to you.



UberBastid said:


> That's not discrimination.
> Racist.
> 
> Now if you asked for support for one of your business owners who are white >>>> now THAT is racism.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> So much for racial equality :smiles:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268643816292020224


The ole if blacks get free whites go into bondage routine...but I personally don't agree with this....no sober minded black person want free stuff...we just want to be respected and left alone...this "hug a black person initiative" tho it comes from a good place is a little overboard and insulting...i was getting text from clients today telling me how great I was&#128513; God blessed the good hearted white folks....they sure be trying!!!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Power is worth more than wealth.


And apparent poverty has it's advantages.


tohunt4me said:


> Going to court, is like a reunion.


Yea. Sometimes you don't even need to go that far.
When I was in ER last week, I saw a friend come in, in handcuffs and get blood drawn.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> The ole if blacks get free whites go into bondage routine...but I personally don't agree with this....no sober minded black person want free stuff...we just want to be respected and left alone...this "hug a black person initiative" tho it comes from a good place is a little overboard and insulting...i was getting text from clients today telling me how great I was&#128513; God blessed the good hearted white folks....they sure be trying!!!


And get grief when we do and grief when we dont. What ever happened to standing on your own... I'm getting tired of having to not reach my potential just because some groups bytch about not reaching theirs... Man up and make something of yourself. And before going there I'm not talking about brutality issues.... I've been tazzed and jumped on by 3 cops before your didn't hear me screaming fowl. Cops go too far sometimes....I get it. I'm talking about being successful on your own merits... I'm tired of having to stand down so the other group goes ahead... stand up and be a man and stop expecting someone to carry your ass.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Uberguyken said:


> And get grief when we do and grief when we dont. What ever happened to standing on your own... I'm getting tired of having to not reach my potential just because some groups bytch about not reaching theirs... Man up and make something of yourself. And before going there I'm not talking about brutality issues.... I've been tazzed and jumped on by 3 cops before your didn't hear me screaming fowl. Cops go too far sometimes....I get it. I'm talking about being successful on your own merits... I'm tired of having to stand down so the other group goes ahead... stand up and be a man and stop expecting someone to carry your ass.


See you almost made me mad there....so are you saying blacks just sit around eating watermelon and tap dancing and you and other have to carry us....we have had doctors and lawyers since the day we left the plantation and we faced days of riots from angry white mobs because of us becoming more successful...im dead serious about that autism thing....if you believe you are carrying the black race or having to "stand down" or that your life is some how effected at all by black existences you are either just evil and black hearted or you are severely mentally ill and having delusions...we can't be the frontline essential workers and also be the load of crap you just tried to make us out to be...and once you get on meds you'll see we are 50 million individuals not the big monolithic glob of useless people you obviously think we are....good try tho!!!&#128077;


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Uberguyken said:


> And get grief when we do and grief when we dont. What ever happened to standing on your own... I'm getting tired of having to not reach my potential just because some groups bytch about not reaching theirs... Man up and make something of yourself. And before going there I'm not talking about brutality issues.... I've been tazzed and jumped on by 3 cops before your didn't hear me screaming fowl. Cops go too far sometimes....I get it. I'm talking about being successful on your own merits... I'm tired of having to stand down so the other group goes ahead... stand up and be a man and stop expecting someone to carry your ass.


It's more fashionable to resent success than seek it. Easier to take than produce. More comfortable to demand a portion of the fish from others than to learn to fish.

This goes for all, regardless if you are White,Black, or Purple.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> See you almost made me mad there....so are you saying blacks just sit around eating watermelon and tap dancing and you and other have to carry us....we have had doctors and lawyers since the day we left the plantation and we faced days of riots from angry white mobs because of us becoming more successful...im dead serious about that autism thing....if you believe you are carrying the black race or having to "stand down" or that your life is some how effected at all by black existences you are either just evil and black hearted or you are severely mentally ill and having delusions...we can't be the frontline essential workers and also be the load of crap you just tried to make us out to be...and once you get on meds you'll see we are 50 million individuals not the big monolithic glob of useless people you obviously think we are....good try tho!!!&#128077;


Wow do we read into things a bit...

I said. I'm tired of having to APOLOGISE FOR BEING WHITE. I never said BLACK people can't be successful... I did however say I'm tired of being held back so a minority can prosper where I or another person would have succeeded first had we not been playing on an uneven play field...

You want equality then be equal and stop expecting extra for your skin color. Try to get a small business loan and I assure you minorities have first dibs... If I want it I better have sparkling credit cuz I'll get no handouts... My daughter who is in college has had to work full-time to help cover costs had she been a minority she would have qualified for thousands more in aide...

I'm done apologizing for being white. You want equality... Well guess what.

SO DO I!!!


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> It's more fashionable to resent success than seek it. Easier to take than produce. More comfortable to demand a portion of the fish from others than to learn to fish.
> 
> This goes for all, regardless if you are White,Black, or Purple.


That 95 percent employment rate and black women being one of the most successful groups in the country and the black American race having more wealth that Spain and being as a whole the 13th wealthiest nation in the world if we were a nation...and our Ben Carsons and my sister who's a doctor and even my self who goes out there even during a pandemic with a inflamed Achilles and deliver food and people for 16 hours a day...i strongly resent him or anyone else dismissively claiming he or the white race is carrying the black race of lazy dunuffins on his back....thats a delusional bold face mentally evil LIE from the pits of HELL



Uberguyken said:


> Wow do we read into things a bit...
> 
> I said. I'm tired of having to APOLOGISE FOR BEING WHITE. I never said BLACK people can't be successful... I did however say I'm tired of being held back so a minority can prosper where I or another person would have succeeded first had we not been playing on an uneven play field...
> 
> ...


I only read half of you delusion and I see it's time...you should join richard Spencer...or the kkk...if you haven't already


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> That 95 percent employment rate and black women being one of the most successful groups in the country and the black American race having more wealth that Spain and being as a whole the 13th wealthiest nation in the world if we were a nation...and our Ben Carsons and my sister who's a doctor and even my self who goes out there even during a pandemic with a inflamed Achilles and deliver food and people for 16 hours a day...i strongly resent him or anyone else dismissively claiming he or the white race is carrying the black race of lazy dunuffins on his back....thats a delusional bold face mentally evil LIE from the pits of HELL
> 
> 
> I only read half of you delusion and I see it's time...you should join richard Spencer...or the kkk...if you haven't already


I only read Half of your post before deciding you get to be the one and only idiot on my IGNORE LIST.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> That 95 percent employment rate and black women being one of the most successful groups in the country and the black American race having more wealth that Spain and being as a whole the 13th wealthiest nation in the world if we were a nation...and our Ben Carsons and my sister who's a doctor and even my self who goes out there even during a pandemic with a inflamed Achilles and deliver food and people for 16 hours a day...i strongly resent him or anyone else dismissively claiming he or the white race is carrying the black race of lazy dunuffins on his back....thats a delusional bold face mentally evil LIE from the pits of HELL
> 
> 
> I only read half of you delusion and I see it's time...you should join richard Spencer...or the kkk...if you haven't already


We are all talking about the same thing in different ways.

People should not expect special treatment because their skin is different color. They should not get any advantage or disadvantage based on skin color. They should hold themselves accountable for where they are in life as they are the only one in a meaningful position to change it.

Do you disagree?


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Uberguyken said:


> I only read Half of your post before deciding you get to be the one and only idiot on my IGNORE LIST.


You and the people of this nation that think like you are on the wrong end of this revolution...yall are a plague that people around the globe of all races are ready to get rid of or burn the world down trying...people that put your type of ideology into action are why there were riots across the country..time is up!!!


----------



## nightshaadow (May 2, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> So much for racial equality :smiles:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268643816292020224


Showing favoritism towards one race is a form of racism and discrimination against the other races.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> We are all talking about the same thing in different ways.
> 
> People should not expect special treatment because their skin is different color. They should not get any advantage or disadvantage based on skin color. They should hold themselves accountable for where they are in life as they are the only one in a meaningful position to change it.
> 
> Do you disagree?


I absolutely agree...but this whole all blacks are on welfare and affirmative action got the white race starving LIE that's ingrained in the minds of 70 percent of white America is sickening and pure evil...and there's no more room for these types of people...these people are like the American Nazis that was allowed to live unlike the Nazis in germany...



nightshaadow said:


> Showing favoritism towards one race is a form of racism and discrimination against the other races.


Yeah now you life will spiral down to the ablyss..how will the white race survive this helping hand to black businesses...even tho White businesses devoured the billion of ppp loan in a matter of days


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> I absolutely agree...but this whole all blacks are on welfare and affirmative action got the white race starving LIE that's ingrained in the minds of 70 percent of white America is sickening and pure evil...and there's no more room for these types of people...these people are like the American Nazis that was allowed to live unlike the Nazis in germany...
> 
> 
> Yeah now you life will spiral down to the ablyss..how will the white race survive this helping hand to black businesses...even tho White businesses devoured the billion of ppp loan in a matter of days


This tweet under the UberEats tweet sums it up well...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269091566204919810


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Non blacks have two choices now. Keep on keeping on and keep your mouth shut or attempt to explain a different side of the issue with logic, statistics, experience, common sense. Unfortunately if you choose the latter you are labeled a racist, kkk, bigot, and if your employer sees a post, vid, tweet. You're summarily fired. Very scary stuff.



Bobbyk5487 said:


> You and the people of this nation that think like you are on the wrong end of this revolution...yall are a plague that people around the globe of all races are ready to get rid of or burn the world down trying...people that put your type of ideology into action are why there were riots across the country..time is up!!!


Bobby, can you name 3 times your were discriminated against. Specific instances?


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> This tweet under the UberEats tweet sums it up well...
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269091566204919810


A crap ton of white businesses just got first dibs on billions in government grants...and I heard no complaints from people like you...but God forbid black businesses get a few free deliveries now the white race is oppressed...your head will pop off if we finally get our reparations...you would have fought to keep us slaves in the civil war and fought us getting civil right in the 1960s...you hate us with a passion and you can't even hide it....but I think you and people like you are mildly re tarded so who cares...yall time is up...i can tell a young white dude that you are racist and he and his buddies will go and do my bidding...funny how life comes full circle huh?&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> we just want to be respected and left alone...this "hug a black person initiative" tho it comes from a good place is a little overboard and insulting...


I would think it must feel a little patronising, too. "White mastah says we black fellers need a little extra help from mastah to be able to compete with all the white businesses. Thankya mastah, thankya".

If Dara sent out an email saying that British-owned business needed a little extra help just because they are owned by British people he'd probably get sued by them.


----------



## mellorock (Sep 16, 2018)

AveragePerson said:


> So much for racial equality :smiles:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268643816292020224


Maybe Uber could hire antifa for support staff next


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I would think it must feel a little patronising, too. "White mastah says we black fellers need a little extra help from mastah to be able to compete with all the white businesses. Thankya mastah, thankya".


We need our reparations...the fact that whites in Europe were dirtier that pigs and full of diseases and had to leave Europe and go on a 500 year reign of terror to survive must keep you up at night?!



kdyrpr said:


> Non blacks have two choices now. Keep on keeping on and keep your mouth shut or attempt to explain a different side of the issue with logic, statistics, experience, common sense. Unfortunately if you choose the latter you are labeled a racist, kkk, bigot, and if your employer sees a post, vid, tweet. You're summarily fired. Very scary stuff.
> 
> 
> Bobby, can you name 3 times your were discriminated against. Specific instances?


The fact that you think I can't or every black man in America couldnt name unlimited amount of times show just how dysfunctional your brain actually is...btw affirmative action has help far more women and Asians than it have helped blacks..so stop the shenanigans


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> We need our reparations...the fact that whites in Europe were dirtier that pigs and full of diseases and had to leave Europe and go on a 500 year reign of terror to survive must keep you up at night?!


Nope - I sleep extremely soundly each night.

As I have said to you before, judge a man on what he does, not what on others do or did.

If you do not do this then you will never find peace.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Uber discriminates against everyone and everything unless it fattens their wallets.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> We need our reparations...the fact that whites in Europe were dirtier that pigs and full of diseases and had to leave Europe and go on a 500 year reign of terror to survive must keep you up at night?!
> 
> 
> The fact that you think I can't or every black man in America couldnt name unlimited amount of times show just how dysfunctional your brain actually is...btw affirmative action has help far more women and Asians than it have helped blacks..so stop the shenanigans


So the answer is no. I rest my case. Mic drop. On to the next forum...


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Nope - I sleep extremely soundly each night.
> 
> As I have said to you before, judge a man on what he does, not what on others do or did.
> 
> If you do not do this then you will never find peace.


My three best friends are white a Indian and a Pakistani...i have had friends of all races I honestly NEVER noticed race until I was 19 and grew up in a town where all the whites were kkk members...but when moved to Greensboro NC I experienced a pure blantant form of racism...my father got a purple heart in 5he Army which means his kids get free college...when I went to sign up for mines...the lady with the Confederate flags on her car that signs off on the scholarships told me "a guy like you should be happy you arent in prison, and I'm not going to waste the scholarship on you" I figured she was joking....a week later I got my denial letter in the mail...now I'm 80k in debt because of that witch



kdyrpr said:


> So the answer is no. I rest my case. Mic drop. On to the next forum...


-autistic


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Illini said:


> Uber discriminates against everyone and everything unless it fattens their wallets.


Exactly. Dara doesn't give a flying fork about racism. If he was concerned about black issues then he wouldn't have waited until now to do something like this.

What's changed now? He admits it in his email - the current situation has created a spike in demand from customers wanting to find black-owned business. Being the businessman he is, he is simply responding to a revenue growth opportunity and is offering a temporary promo to the businesses that are being sought in order to bring them under the Uber umbrella and keep them there for future revenue.

It's nothing more than a business move, wrapped up in the customary see-through rhetoric of "helping people".


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Exactly. Dara doesn't give a flying fork about racism. If he was concerned about black issues then he wouldn't have waited until now to do something like this.
> 
> What's changed now? He admits it in his email - the current situation has created a spike in demand from customers wanting to find black-owned business. Being the businessman he is, he is simply responding to a revenue growth opportunity and is offering a temporary promo to the businesses that are being sought in order to bring them under the Uber umbrella and keep them there for future revenue.
> 
> It's nothing more than a business move, wrapped up in the customary see-through rhetoric of "helping people".


Uber is own by the most racist people on the planet and uber have been cited for there racist practices time and time again...uber is just trying to get some good press and it's insulting to imply all this happened because black business owners wanted free stuff


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Uber is own by the most racist people on the planet and uber have been cited for there racist practices time and time again...uber is just trying to get some good press and it's insulting to imply all this happened because black business owners wanted free stuff


I haven't seen anyone imply that. I think Dara explains quite clearly in his email that it was his own idea.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> The ole if blacks get free whites go into bondage routine...but I personally don't agree with this....no sober minded black person want free stuff...we just want to be respected and left alone...this "hug a black person initiative" tho it comes from a good place is a little overboard and insulting...i was getting text from clients today telling me how great I was&#128513; God blessed the good hearted white folks....they sure be trying!!!


But
Did they TIP !?!?


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I haven't seen anyone imply that. I think Dara explains quite clearly in his email that it was his own idea.


Whatever I say you will jump on the opposite side of it...so now uber are just pure good hearted people huh....onok



tohunt4me said:


> But
> Did they TIP !?!?


I think...i don't even check my tips or my comment


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> btw affirmative action has help far more women and Asians than it have helped blacks..so stop the shenanigans


Women? Probably. Asians? Depends on the circumstances, but I would tend towards no. When it comes to academia and tech jobs, affirmative action tends to prevent qualified Asians from being accepted because Asians are over-represented compared to other minorities. In many cases they are more disadvantaged than whites by affirmative action, at least in those areas. In fact, I recently worked for a Korean owned American company. The company specifically asked me to try and see if I could help them find someone, and I tried to get them to hire a Chinese girl who I knew from college. She had a white sounding name and at first they were enthusiastic to meet her but when they found out she was Chinese she was immediately out of consideration. Why? Because most of the company workforce was already Korean, and Chinese are lumped in with Koreans as Asians statistically. She never had a chance.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> Women? Probably. Asians? Depends on the circumstances, but I would tend towards no. When it comes to academia and tech jobs, affirmative action tends to prevent qualified Asians from being accepted because Asians are over-represented compared to other minorities. In many cases they are more disadvantaged than whites by affirmative action, at least in those areas. In fact, I recently worked for a Korean owned American company. The company specifically asked me to try and see if I could help them find someone, and I tried to get them to hire a Chinese girl who I knew from college. She had a white sounding name and at first they were enthusiastic to meet her but when they found out she was Chinese she was immediately out of consideration. Why? Because most of the company workforce was already Korean, and Chinese are lumped in with Koreans as Asians statistically. She never had a chance.


The "I" in IT stands for Indian...i even tell Indians that IT stands for Indian technology...they all laugh hysterically...in the corporate world Indian benefit from affirmative action the most


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> The "I" in IT stands for Indian...i even tell Indians that IT stands for Indian technology...they all laugh hysterically...in the corporate world Indian benefit from affirmative action the most


As long as they actually answer the phone from India, they aren't subject to racial quota rules! :wink:


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> As long as they actually answer the phone from India, they aren't subject to racial quota rules! :wink:


they are here my friend...in huge numbers in corporate positions


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

IT does not stand for “ I Tip”. :smiles:


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

mbd said:


> IT does not stand for " I Tip". :smiles:


The thing that get me is I get scammers from India calling me all day everyday...and the same guys are in charge of protecting and securing Americans data and important information...like bank numbers and pay roll and credit cards....and like clock work every week theres a new data breach....wow wonder how do that keep happening...they even managed to shut down American Airlines for like a week or two a little while back...and it's going keep happening...and once again I blame a mental disorder that make people so naive that these good ole Americans can't connect these dots...


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

mbd said:


> IT does not stand for " I Tip". :smiles:


They dominate spelling bee , 7 out of top 10 Indians , while the total population is less than 2-3%. That shows me the thinking ability . If a company's CEO is a Indian, I feel confident.
I will buy MSFT and Goog because it is run by a Indian . &#129299;


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

mbd said:


> They dominate spelling bee , 7 out of top 10 Indians , while the total population is less than 2-3%. That shows me the thinking ability . If a company's CEO is a Indian, I feel confident.
> I will buy MSFT and Goog because it is run by a Indian . &#129299;


They are the most successful group in the nation by a long shot...one of my best friends is Indian and I never knew what she does...except that she's into manufacturing....come to find out she a head person at Semens and makes like $120k a year...and you'll never assume that judging by her modest lifestyle


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> They are the most successful group in the nation by a long shot...one of my best friends is Indian and I never knew what she does...except that she's into manufacturing....come to find out she a head person at Semens and makes like $120k a year...and you'll never assume that judging by her modest lifestyle


Highest earners in the country by a mile. Nobody comes close. Look at the Medical Schools and see how many are Indians &#128077;
Kid does not make straight A's it is considered a failure &#128516; Parent's are strict.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> A crap ton of white businesses just got first dibs on billions in government grants...and I heard no complaints from people like you...but God forbid black businesses get a few free deliveries now the white race is oppressed...your head will pop off if we finally get our reparations...you would have fought to keep us slaves in the civil war and fought us getting civil right in the 1960s...you hate us with a passion and you can't even hide it....but I think you and people like you are mildly re tarded so who cares...yall time is up...i can tell a young white dude that you are racist and he and his buddies will go and do my bidding...funny how life comes full circle huh?&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


Is there proof that white gets first dib compared to other groups or is that just an assumption?
I don't doubt there is systemic bias towards minorities, including blacks, but if you want equality, as in equal and same treatment across all races, why would you support special treatment for blacks only? That goes against what you are advocating for. What if your Indian or white friend had a restaurant struggling in this covid environment and they are denied help because of their race not being black, is that equality to you?


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

mbd said:


> Highest earners in the country by a mile. Nobody comes close. Look at the Medical Schools and see how many are Indians &#128077;
> Kid does not make straight A's it is considered a failure &#128516; Parent's are strict.


After them are the Chinese...and you not gonna like this...but then Nigerians...


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> After them are the Chinese...and you not gonna like this...but then Nigerians...


Nigerians are really smart but half of them come here for MBA's which is a worthless degree. Females go the medical field and the male go Eng /software / worthless MBA's.&#128516; If you want to get a MBA, get it from a top school. &#128516;
Personally I will take a Russian &#128516;
Chinese problem is the language, but they have very high PHD ratios . They don't smile or have mustaches &#129299;


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

mbd said:


> Nigerians are really smart but half of them come here for MBA's which is a worthless degree. Females go the medical field and the male go Eng /software / worthless MBA's.&#128516; If you want to get a MBA, get it from a top school. &#128516;
> Personally I will take a Russian &#128516;


I bet you would...i bet you would...i knew you wouldn't like that....#partoftheproblem


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> I bet you would...i bet you would...i knew you wouldn't like that....#partoftheproblem


I would not be surprised if some of the high end looting is done by the Russians.:smiles:

Smart Nigerians on display 
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.se...s-claims-as-coronavirus-crisis-lingers/?amp=1


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

mbd said:


> I would not be surprised if some of the high end looting is done by the Russians.:smiles:


Russians are The biggest Gangbangers in the country...they are just low key
this guy has now blantanly killed two black rappers for stealing his cars that he loan to them...he put GPS on them and have hitmen track them down...he killed one years ago and recently killed a guy name Pop Smoke...one of the biggest up and coming rappers in the world

https://thesource.com/2014/03/13/russian-mob-boss-denied-bail-in-murder-of-lil-phat/


mbd said:


> I would not be surprised if some of the high end looting is done by the Russians.:smiles:
> 
> Smart Nigerians on display
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.se...s-claims-as-coronavirus-crisis-lingers/?amp=1


That's part of the problem...all Nigerians aren't like that but in your defected mind if you hear anything good about blacks you have to immediately counters that with negativity...and you are so re tarder that you dont see nor can correct your own crap...its autism bruh...go get help...most white women aren't having kids with white men because so many of y'all are so unfit mentally and emotionally...continuing down this path y'all numbers will plummet in the next 50 year..yall are currently dying faster that being born across the world



mbd said:


> I would not be surprised if some of the high end looting is done by the Russians.:smiles:
> 
> Smart Nigerians on display
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.se...s-claims-as-coronavirus-crisis-lingers/?amp=1


Indians scam just as much if not more than Nigerians but you praise Indians and despise Nigerians ...and you can't see that you have a illness...and I guess whites are perfect huh...well here you go..a picture of perfection


----------



## ldriva (Jan 23, 2015)

Who is the moderator for this thread because the racism has jumped out


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

ldriva said:


> Who is the moderator for this thread because the racism has jumped out


It's me. I am letting it slide because I want to see who else will let their masks slip off. &#128517;


----------



## ldriva (Jan 23, 2015)

waldowainthrop said:


> It's me. I am letting it slide because I want to see who else will let their masks slip off. &#128517;


I get it but at the same time there are Black drivers on this board. Seeing these posts are exhausting and triggering


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

ldriva said:


> I get it but at the same time there are Black drivers on this board. Seeing these posts are exhausting and triggering


So more seriously speaking, I am really sympathetic to this, and it is bad. I am exhausted, too.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> It's me. I am letting it slide because I want to see who else will let their masks slip off. &#128517;


I never had a mask on..its funny how "you people" have no problem when it's just y'all having a black bash fest....but soon as the finger is pointed at yall and someone answers and ask the tough question regarding y'all...yall are ready to end the conversation....its part of that undiagnosed issue I keep talking about&#128513;



waldowainthrop said:


> So more seriously speaking, I am really sympathetic to this, and it is bad. I am exhausted, too.


In 2020 this is where we are...im tired too....but I'm happy to now know the root cause of all these problems...you can't fix a problem until you acknowledge that their is a problem



ldriva said:


> I get it but at the same time there are Black drivers on this board. Seeing these posts are exhausting and triggering


You say that like this was supposed to be a bash blacks party and I wasn't supposed to show up to it...well I showed up and showed out!!! Now my work is done....ttyl✌


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> I never had a mask on..its funny how "you people" have no problem when it's just y'all having a black bash fest....but soon as the finger is pointed at yall and someone answers and ask the tough question regarding y'all...yall are ready to end the conversation....its part of that undiagnosed issue I keep talking about&#128513;
> 
> 
> In 2020 this is where we are...im tired too....but I'm happy to now know the root cause of all these problems...you can't fix a problem until you acknowledge that their is a problem


I've been anti-racist since I was a kid. I've known about these problems since before Amadou Diallo. It's not a 2020 thing or a 2014 thing. It's now and for all of modern history.

You haven't "won me over". I've always known about the problems that black people uniquely face in the United States since I could walk and read. I'm not "ending a conversation" as I've always been talking about racial social issues.

Also, I don't have anything weird or bad to say about autistic people, which is something _you_ have to work on.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Why does Original Poster care? They do not have race riots in Canada. The Québecois used to go on strike all the time and there used to be some pushing and shoving and a few heads busted, but, you did not have riots often.


That's because they don't have African Americans.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

LetsBeSmart said:


> That's because they don't have African Americans.


Your time is up buddy...you are the last of a dying breed



waldowainthrop said:


> I've been anti-racist since I was a kid. I've known about these problems since before Amadou Diallo. It's not a 2020 thing or a 2014 thing. It's now and for all of modern history.
> 
> You haven't "won me over". I've always known about the problems that black people uniquely face in the United States since I could walk and read. I'm not "ending a conversation" as I've always been talking about racial social issues.
> 
> Also, I don't have anything weird or bad to say about autistic people, which is something _you_ have to work on.


People just need mental health...until we get that in large numbers in this nation we will just be spinning our wheels...and some other undiagnosed a hole will chase down a trespasser hit him with a car corner him with loaded guns and blow him a away and go home with no charges or some undiagnosed a hole will choke a man to death on camera over a forgery charge and go home to his family uncharged until the world is set on fire...im trying to prevent all out war by telling these people that they need serious help... they are not ok!!!

Why the fight must never end until we get these types out of any and every position of power




__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Russians are The biggest Gangbangers in the country...they are just low key
> this guy has now blantanly killed two black rappers for stealing his cars that he loan to them...he put GPS on them and have hitmen track them down...he killed one years ago and recently killed a guy name Pop Smoke...one of the biggest up and coming rappers in the world
> 
> https://thesource.com/2014/03/13/russian-mob-boss-denied-bail-in-murder-of-lil-phat/
> ...


I know Nigerians ... know many , and one of them recently sold my SUV .
Indians have very low rate of crime... check the stats. I like stats .
Put up stats , stats don't lie.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

For those who say they are not racist, actions speak louder than words.
I hope you're proving your claim everyday.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Your time is up buddy...you are the last of a dying breed
> 
> 
> People just need mental health...until we get that in large numbers in this nation we will just be spinning our wheels...and some other undiagnosed a hole will chase down a trespasser hit him with a car corner him with loaded guns and blow him a away and go home with no charges or some undiagnosed a hole will choke a man to death on camera over a forgery charge and go home to his family uncharged until the world is set on fire...im trying to prevent all out war by telling these people that they need serious help... they are not ok!!!
> ...


Nonsense of course, the African Americans will never stop being the most racist people ever so they doomed as usual. They will create new generations of hate towards them by their actions daily so there will never be peace for you, it's all on you.


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Why does Original Poster care? They do not have race riots in Canada. The Québecois used to go on strike all the time and there used to be some pushing and shoving and a few heads busted, but, you did not have riots often.


Are you referring to playing ice hockey?


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

mbd said:


> I know Nigerians ... know many , and one of them recently sold my SUV .
> Indians have very low rate of crime... check the stats. I like stats .
> Put up stats , stats don't lie.


"According to Census data, more than 43 percent of African immigrants hold a bachelor's degree or higher -- slightly more than immigrants from East Asia. Nigerian immigrants are especially educated, with almost two-thirds holding college degrees -- a significantly higher percentage even than Chinese or South Korean immigrants. African immigrants are also very likely to hold advanced degrees, many of which are earned at U.S. universities. By many measures, African immigrants are as far ahead of American whites in the educational achievement as whites are ahead of African-Americans."

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.bl...t-just-asian-immigrants-who-excel-in-the-u-s-


LetsBeSmart said:


> Nonsense of course, the African Americans will never stop being the most racist people ever so they doomed as usual. They will create new generations of hate towards them by their actions daily so there will never be peace for you, it's all on you.


Your expiration date was 52 years ago


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> "According to Census data, more than 43 percent of African immigrants hold a bachelor's degree or higher -- slightly more than immigrants from East Asia. Nigerian immigrants are especially educated, with almost two-thirds holding college degrees -- a significantly higher percentage even than Chinese or South Korean immigrants. African immigrants are also very likely to hold advanced degrees, many of which are earned at U.S. universities. By many measures, African immigrants are as far ahead of American whites in the educational achievement as whites are ahead of African-Americans."
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.bl...t-just-asian-immigrants-who-excel-in-the-u-s-


Most of the Nigerian immigrants who come here have money. Masters program will cost 50,000. Parents have good jobs back home..They already went to school in Nigeria or Great Britain. You can not compare Nigeria to Cameroon, Kenya, Ethiopia or Somalia.
It's like comparing NY Yankees to Florida Marlins.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

LetsBeSmart said:


> Nonsense of course, the African Americans will never stop being the most racist people ever so they doomed as usual. They will create new generations of hate towards them by their actions daily so there will never be peace for you, it's all on you.


You would have told a young Ben Carson the same thing...thats why it's no more room for pussyfooting with you people...yall got to go



mbd said:


> Most of the Nigerian immigrants who come here have money. Masters program will cost 50,000. Parents have good jobs back home..They already went to school in Nigeria or Great Britain. You can not compare Nigeria to Cameroon, Kenya, Ethiopia or Somalia.
> It's like comparing NY Yankees to Florida Marlins.


Ok


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> "According to Census data, more than 43 percent of African immigrants hold a bachelor's degree or higher -- slightly more than immigrants from East Asia. Nigerian immigrants are especially educated, with almost two-thirds holding college degrees -- a significantly higher percentage even than Chinese or South Korean immigrants. African immigrants are also very likely to hold advanced degrees, many of which are earned at U.S. universities. By many measures, African immigrants are as far ahead of American whites in the educational achievement as whites are ahead of African-Americans."
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.bl...t-just-asian-immigrants-who-excel-in-the-u-s-
> 
> Your expiration date was 52 years ago


I can die this very minute or 50 years ago and you still gonna lose, your pathetic daily actions have doomed you forever, you have no credibility, no respect and are so racist you will never do well, every other immigrant running by you like you are standing still which you are not standing still going backwards more like it. All this nonsense with companies like Lyft and Uber standing with you is a joke, complete BS.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> "According to Census data, more than 43 percent of African immigrants hold a bachelor's degree or higher -- slightly more than immigrants from East Asia. Nigerian immigrants are especially educated, with almost two-thirds holding college degrees -- a significantly higher percentage even than Chinese or South Korean immigrants. African immigrants are also very likely to hold advanced degrees, many of which are earned at U.S. universities. By many measures, African immigrants are as far ahead of American whites in the educational achievement as whites are ahead of African-Americans."
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.bl...t-just-asian-immigrants-who-excel-in-the-u-s-
> 
> Your expiration date was 52 years ago


Go to Silicon Valley and see what % of Indians and Chinese work for FB, AAPL, Uber or any start up. It is at least 50%.
Go to TSLA on the software side...How about Zoom &#128077;
Total Indian and Chinese population is less than 2% in the US but 50% in Silicon Valley.
Go to any Masters program in any US college, Computer Science, it is 70-80% Chinese and Indians.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> People just need mental health...until we get that in large numbers in this nation we will just be spinning our wheels...and some other undiagnosed a hole will chase down a trespasser hit him with a car corner him with loaded guns and blow him a away and go home with no charges or some undiagnosed a hole will choke a man to death on camera over a forgery charge and go home to his family uncharged until the world is set on fire...im trying to prevent all out war by telling these people that they need serious help... they are not ok!!!


If you get *diagnosed* with something, you'll be barred from military service and other jobs, and quite possibly lose your gun rights. Unless your mental health condition is insufferable, it is far better to suffer in silence or try self-help than to see any professional which will quite possibly ruin your life and your career in the name of "helping" you. The problem with racist people is not that they are autistic. It is that they are racist. There are a lot of autistic people that are not racist.


----------



## YogiBear (Jun 6, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I haven't seen anyone imply that. I think Dara explains quite clearly in his email that it was his own idea.


Ya, right...........
On a related topic, I will _Never _take a knee for anybody or anything unless I was responsible for a heinous act and wanted to be forgiven by the person I wronged. Since I have not, and would not perform said heinous act on anyone, the taking of a knee is really about intimidation of one group by another group. IT IS WRONG.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> You would have told a young Ben Carson the same thing...thats why it's no more room for pussyfooting with you people...yall got to go
> 
> 
> Ok


I never said all of you are a disgrace to humanity, I happen to like Ben Carson a lot. There you go again, "yall got to go", violence all you got and if that is all you got you can't win that either.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> If you get *diagnosed* with something, you'll be barred from military service and other jobs, and quite possibly lose your gun rights. Unless your mental health condition is insufferable, it is far better to suffer in silence or try self-help than to see any professional which will quite possibly ruin your life and your career in the name of "helping" you. The problem with racist people is not that they are autistic. It is that they are racist. There are a lot of autistic people that are not racist.


You have a point...but I'm not saying all autistic people are racist...im saying all racist are autistic ...like all Republicans aren't kkk member but all kkk members are Republicans...and save your breath on how the kkk was started by democrats...yeah the same democrats that trump and reagan was part of...



YogiBear said:


> Ya, right...........
> On a related topic, I will _Never _take a knee for anybody or anything unless I was responsible for a heinous act and wanted to be forgiven by the person I wronged. Since I have not, and would not perform said heinous act on anyone, the taking of a knee is really about intimidation of one group by another group. IT IS WRONG.


So you are opposed to peaceful protest...and we should care because?



LetsBeSmart said:


> I never said all of you are a disgrace to humanity, I happen to like Ben Carson a lot. There you go again, "yall got to go", violence all you got and if that is all you got you can't win that either.


I never said violence...just no more positions of power please


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

AveragePerson said:


> So much for racial equality :smiles:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268643816292020224


Four pages of rants over a corporate virtual signal to get a certain "woke" crowd to go "wow" and spend more money with them!


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

The undiagnosed all America Christians say this has nothing to do with black people


Genesis 15 (1619-2020) 400 and a few months

12 As the sun was setting, Abram fell into a deep sleep, and a thick and dreadful darkness came over him. 13 Then the Lord said to him, “Know for certain that for four hundred years your descendants will be strangers in a country not their own and that they will be enslaved and mistreated there. 14 But I will punish the nation they serve as slaves, and afterward they will come out with great possessions.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> They are the most successful group in the nation by a long shot...one of my best friends is Indian and I never knew what she does...except that she's into manufacturing....come to find out she a head person at Semens and makes like $120k a year...and you'll never assume that judging by her modest lifestyle


I wonder why India is such a clusterphuck then? And your statement is false of course, just another far left winger with out *conscience* or facts, don't feel left out I can't stand the far right either and it really puts me in a sad place in these United States.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

LetsBeSmart said:


> I wonder why India is such a clusterphuck then? And your statement is false of course, just another far left winger with out *conscience* or facts, don't feel left out I can't stand the far right either and it really puts me in a sad place in these United States.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

The Indian population and Asian population small compared to the white people who gave them a job and are by far the richest in the USA all day long, with out white people and I mean Europe white the USA becomes a 3rd world country just like the many failing countries in Africa, Asia, South America and so on, so even if it's true which it is probably due to them coming here for IT type jobs that the white man is giving them as usual, what does that mean zero, you know why you are trying to deflect the underachieving African American with others, because you don't have a leg to stand on and if others had enough courage to stand up and say the truth you would really take a forum verbal beating, enjoy yourself you can't win.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

In every nation, there is a success bell curve that people fit onto.

I think in general, immigrants to the United States usually come here from overseas *because* they are the best and brightest in their countries of origin. They come here because they are sponsored by American corporations who see them as an asset. If they were in the center of their bell curve they wouldn't be granted a visa. The typical immigrant from overseas is either coming to the USA to get a college degree or already has advanced technical training.

On the other hand, families who have lived in North America for 3+ generations are not as likely to work these top jobs because the average person who is born falls in the middle of that curve, unlike the immigrants from Asia who are more often than not on the high end of the curve.

And while social mobility is a thing, I think for people in the middle of the bell curve they tend to be limited a lot by the social connections of their families. At my local high school, the percentage of people who started out as freshman and graduated as seniors was close to 50%. Basically, that means you've got nearly half of the people whose parents sent them to school, mostly white, brown, and black kids not even getting a high school diploma. The school claimed a graduation rate of over 80% but it was misleading because they were only counting seniors when most people drop out of high school before senior year. When I look at my relatives, considering my parents, grandparents, uncles, and cousins, I think I was the first one to get a college degree.

It should then not be surprising that people who came here because of their advanced status in their own countries are going to tend to have better jobs than people born here. There are a lot of people born here that do have good jobs, but proportionally they are going to be much less. The average person in America, is well, average, while the average immigrant is going to be well above average.


----------



## LoLo SF (Jul 12, 2019)

Tony73 said:


> Alright, here's some real talk. In America you get free public education till you finish HS. With a high school diploma you can do anything you want. County colleges are affordable too. I don't buy the talk whites are privileged. How am I privileged? Worked 7 days a week until a few years ago. Now only 5 days a week. Does that make me privileged? I don't do drugs and I try to spend my money wisely. Does that make me privileged? I never needed UI until the epidemic, I don't feel privileged. I get pulled over by cops, and 99% of times get a ticket. Clearly not privileged.
> 
> where's this privilege everyone is talking about!?


Well, for one, you can move about the streets without fear of harrassment or murder by police. You likely have no experience of suffering discrimination of any sort. You are more likely to get a job with your high school diploma than a black person with a college degree and are unlikely to be passed over for a promotion due to the color of your skin. Just a few points to demonstrate the privilege you are so fortunate to take for granted.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

LetsBeSmart said:


> The Indian population and Asian population small compared


ok, that is kinda funny (for me) my 'burb' and surrounding houses are ALL Indians. No kidding; my son and I only white folks wi miles. Wife Filipino, so she sorta fits in.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

LoLo SF said:


> Well, for one, you can move about the streets without fear of harrassment or murder by police. You likely have no experience of suffering discrimination of any sort. You are more likely to get a job with your high school diploma than a black person with a college degree and are unlikely to be passed over for a promotion due to the color of your skin. Just a few points to demonstrate the privilege you are so fortunate to take for granted.


Oh my word, let me take this one at a time: we cannot move about the street with out fear of harrassment, we have to watch out for the police and the racist hood rat African American, we suffer discrimination the white male more than anyone with affirmative action paying companies to hire women and minorities, we get past over because of Affirmative Action with promotions also, you are completly a stupid idiot without any knowledge to what is really going on, this is why this so called movement to make change will fail, you make no sense.



SHalester said:


> ok, that is kinda funny (for me) my 'burb' and surrounding houses are ALL Indians. No kidding; my son and I only white folks wi miles. Wife Filipino, so she sorta fits in.


My condolences.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

LetsBeSmart said:


> My condolences.


I have no problems with it. Where I lived previously is was literately 'little Manila'. Where I am now I can drive 10 minutes and be in whiteville. I only give a shyte how people act, not the color of their skin. 
Of course, it is a little depressing to go to my son's school and see a sea of black hair and oh, over, there, brown hair must be my son. :thumbup:


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

SHalester said:


> I have no problems with it. Where I lived previously is was literately 'little Manila'. Where I am now I can drive 10 minutes and be in whiteville. I only give a shyte how people act, not the color of their skin.
> Of course, it is a little depressing to go to my son's school and see a sea of black hair and oh, over, there, brown hair must be my son. :thumbup:


I have to imagine it's better than going to school where I lived for many years Fort Lauderdale and Miami and basically get driven out of your home and school from racist African Americans and Hispanics, I mean you can stay but live a miserable scared life, they treat you like shit. The US is one of the most screwed up societies in the world this I know for sure.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Why does Original Poster care? They do not have race riots in Canada. The Québecois used to go on strike all the time and there used to be some pushing and shoving and a few heads busted, but, you did not have riots often.


Because our society are dependent and influenced by the US and their culture.

Some dumb stuff happening in the US and here's Canada protesting and PM participating:

"Justin Trudeau kneels during anti-racism protest in Ottawa" https://twitter.com/i/events/1268998020617531392

We took the pain and sanctions for detaining Huawei CFO for the US.

Basically US do dumb stuff and we feel the consequences too


----------



## GuidoTKP (May 7, 2020)

Soldiering said:


> The racial divide is secular. We are involved in a spiritual war of evil vs. Good. Unfortunately we live in Satan's domain so they have home court advantage. This is a fallen &#127758;


Ummmm.......yeahhhh, ok! &#128528;


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

AveragePerson said:


> Because our society are dependent and influenced by the US and their culture.
> 
> Some dumb stuff happening in the US and here's Canada protesting and PM participating:
> 
> ...


Basically Canada just a large amount of land with a very small population, if you were gone tomorrow the world would forget you existed within a week, no one cares about you certainly not the US.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Someone who gets it.


----------



## LasVegasMellowYellow (Jun 24, 2015)

What's most disturbing with this entire thread has been overlooked by every poster - If black owned businesses get free delivery, then how does Uber know which businesses are black owned? Is there a question when businesses sign up for UberEats that asks what color is your skin?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

LasVegasMellowYellow said:


> Uber know which businesses are black owned?


I wondered about that as well? I can see a City or County maybe knowing if there were any loans or contracts that go to minority owned business. But how would Uber know?


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

Soldiering said:


> The racial divide is secular. We are involved in a spiritual war of evil vs. Good. Unfortunately we live in Satan's domain so they have home court advantage. This is a fallen &#127758;


Yes, one the creator made, with all the players and actors to date, some invisible sky god has decided we must be punished, so be it.

When I was working at a real job back before I retired, when an engineer or architect puts their stamp on a project, they are responsible for the design. Just like your invisible sky god, he is responsible for the design, the world is as it is, because your god made it that way, with all the hate and evil, it's on him. The world is fallen because your god made it that way.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

LasVegasMellowYellow said:


> What's most disturbing with this entire thread has been overlooked by every poster - If black owned businesses get free delivery, then how does Uber know which businesses are black owned? Is there a question when businesses sign up for UberEats that asks what color is your skin?


I think with PR moves like this, they may announce or begin work on the policy before it is implemented in a way that might make sense. Remember they gave themselves less than one week of lead time on announcing it.

They might figure that not everyone who is eligible will opt in, and that only a small percentage of businesses that already use the service will actually qualify as "black-owned".

The bread and butter of Uber Eats is larger chains, right? That's most of what they advertise - I've never driven it and I haven't seen the balance of available businesses to order from in other cities.

My city happens to have a smaller-than-average minority of black people - only 6%. I can think of a couple of black-owned local restaurants, but there really aren't many at all here, unless a national or regional chain that I don't know of has owners who happen to be black. I know DC has plenty.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

LasVegasMellowYellow said:


> What's most disturbing with this entire thread has been overlooked by every poster - If black owned businesses get free delivery, then how does Uber know which businesses are black owned? Is there a question when businesses sign up for UberEats that asks what color is your skin?


All African cuisine restaurants & people who contact UberEats as black owned.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

kdyrpr said:


> So the answer is no. I rest my case. Mic drop. On to the next forum...


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> We need our reparations...the fact that whites in Europe were dirtier that pigs and full of diseases and had to leave Europe and go on a 500 year reign of terror to survive must keep you up at night?!
> 
> 
> The fact that you think I can't or every black man in America couldnt name unlimited amount of times show just how dysfunctional your brain actually is...btw affirmative action has help far more women and Asians than it have helped blacks..so stop the shenanigans


You just blew any semblance of a logical discussion with your 'need' for reparations. I was willing to listen and try to understand your point but now know it is ridiculous.

You claim that not all black people are on welfare and I agree. But you have now gone and said that all black people deserve reparations (the most wide reaching of all welfare).

But, back to the OP's point. If it had said 0$ delivery for all white owned restaurants then they would have been burned at the stake of social justice and you would be spouting an entirely different diatribe of white supremacy, systemic racism and black oppression.

You say you want equality when you really don't.


----------



## NotYetADriver (Oct 28, 2014)

waldowainthrop said:


> I hung out with wealthy kids in high school. There is definitely privilege in our society. It's not limited to white people, and it's economic privilege first and foremost. It's not everything, but it's massive and most people will _never_ catch up to those kids. The world is theirs, from birth, unless they squander it.
> 
> You might not believe it until you see it firsthand.


We believe it....or at least I do


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

NotYetADriver said:


> We believe it....


That's an egregious example. I'm also talking about family connections, and extracurricular opportunities, not only the bribes or criminal behavior. Parents can invest in school, but it's also the travel, the introductions, the job opportunities, being surrounded by others with means and connections, the ease of life, the safety net. Some people squander it, but if they don't, they're almost guaranteed to be wealthy and highly employable for life, with less work required.

This even goes for the kids who aren't as spoiled and are forced to work by their parents.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

CarpeNoctem said:


> But, back to the OP's point. If it had said 0$ delivery for all white owned restaurants then they would have been burned at the stake of social justice and you would be spouting an entirely different diatribe of white supremacy, systemic racism and black oppression.
> 
> You say you want equality when you really don't.


But Black restaurant owners are the only group oppressed by Covid-19! /s


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> The undiagnosed all America Christians say this has nothing to do with black people
> 
> Genesis 15 (1619-2020) 400 and a few months
> 
> 12 As the sun was setting, Abram fell into a deep sleep, and a thick and dreadful darkness came over him. 13 Then the Lord said to him, "Know for certain that for four hundred years your descendants will be strangers in a country not their own and that they will be enslaved and mistreated there. 14 But I will punish the nation they serve as slaves, and afterward they will come out with great possessions.


Are there a lot of people in Charlotte NC like you?
(asking for a friend who's looking to move away from a cra-cra place like California)


----------



## NotYetADriver (Oct 28, 2014)

waldowainthrop said:


> That's an egregious example. I'm also talking about family connections, and extracurricular opportunities, not only the bribes or criminal behavior. Parents can invest in school, but it's also the travel, the introductions, the job opportunities, the ease of life, the safety net. Some people squander it, but if they don't, they're almost guaranteed to be wealthy and highly employable for life, with less work required.
> 
> This even goes for the kids who aren't as spoiled and are forced to work by their parents.


Rich Privilege is no longer a "white" thing.

I'll bet that Tyler Perry's kids fit that same privileged profile....along with these black folks folks prodigy....
Michael Jordan
James LeBron
Denzell Washington
Bill Cosby
Will Smith
Samuel L Jackson
Morgan Freeman
Ice Cube
Martin Lawrence
Dave Chappel

Not to mention these black BILLIONAIRES.

Aliko Dangote $13.8 billion.
Patrice Motsepe $3.3 billion.
Oprah Winfrey $2.7 billion.
Mo Ibrahim $1.8 billion.
Mike Adenuga $2 billion.

Along with thousands of relatively rich black NBA stars, NFL stars, actors, CEO's etc etc etc

America has been very very good to blacks.
I can't believe they would want to tear it down now


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

NotYetADriver said:


> Rich Privilege is no longer a "white" thing.
> 
> I'll bet that Tyler Perry's kids fit that same privileged profile....along with these black folks folks prodigy....
> Michael Jordan
> ...


I sent Oprah a letter apologizing for my white privilege.
Haven't gotten a reply yet.
Hope she forgives me.



Bobbyk5487 said:


> The undiagnosed all America Christians say this has nothing to do with black people
> 
> Genesis 15 (1619-2020) 400 and a few months
> 
> 12 As the sun was setting, Abram fell into a deep sleep, and a thick and dreadful darkness came over him. 13 Then the Lord said to him, "Know for certain that for four hundred years your descendants will be strangers in a country not their own and that they will be enslaved and mistreated there. 14 But I will punish the nation they serve as slaves, and afterward they will come out with great possessions.


Ya know ...
I was educated by Jesuit Order.
I learned two things really well ... be sure of your stance, and argue it well. 
I love discussing theology.

You really want to get an eye opening experience .. look at the way Asians were treated in the 1800's - all the way into the 1900's. They built our railroads ... and died by the hundreds doing it.

But, in this setting, in the world that I live in today ... in response to your damming and accusatory application of a biblical quotation, I have to simply say that IF God is so pissed off at the USA that He will "punish" us for being sinners ... there isn't a thing I can do about it. 
I can never be forgiven for the sins of ... who ... not mine, not even my fathers.
Your God doesn't forgive sins, does He?

My father came to the US on a boat from Ireland when he was 13 years old. He never owned anyone. In fact, he survived discrimination and racism just as bad as any black person. He fought fascists who were murdering millions of Jews, and he's not even a Jew. I have never owned another human either. 
So, is that your God?
He's not the God that I know.

Because if that is the God that exists, I'm ****ed. 
Because I'm white.
And American.

Isn't that racism?
Is your God racist?
Does He hate white people? Or just white Americans?

Are you black?


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> my father got a purple heart
> 
> in 5he Army which means his kids get free college...
> 
> ...


Please prove both of those statements are in fact truths.


----------



## Jason15215 (Jul 16, 2019)

Well. Anyone can go on Google and type in "black owned restaurants in (name your area) ". I'm sure there are multiple pages dedicated to that for every city. This is just Ubers way of trying to get some of that Stimulus money and pandemic money off of blacks. When you see the fees they charge these restaurants (up to 30% of the total bill), you will see Uber screws all races equally lol


----------



## Jinxstone (Feb 19, 2016)

Tony73 said:


> Alright, here's some real talk. In America you get free public education till you finish HS. With a high school diploma you can do anything you want. County colleges are affordable too. I don't buy the talk whites are privileged. How am I privileged? Worked 7 days a week until a few years ago. Now only 5 days a week. Does that make me privileged? I don't do drugs and I try to spend my money wisely. Does that make me privileged? I never needed UI until the epidemic, I don't feel privileged. I get pulled over by cops, and 99% of times get a ticket. Clearly not privileged.
> 
> where's this privilege everyone is talking about!?


When you got pulled over by a cop for a traffic stop were you worried about getting a ticket or getting killed if things went sideways? If you were only worried about the ticket, that's privilege.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Jinxstone said:


> When you got pulled over by a cop for a traffic stop were you worried about getting a ticket or getting killed if things went sideways? If you were only worried about the ticket, that's privilege.


Also privilege: never being pulled over or talked to by the police in my whole life.

I've only talked to the police when I've had stuff stolen or broken into, or when doing my civic duty as a juror.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Jinxstone said:


> When you got pulled over by a cop for a traffic stop were you worried about getting a ticket or getting killed if things went sideways? If you were only worried about the ticket, that's privilege.


Normally when you get pulled over, provided you don't have anything to hide, you wait for the cop to ask you for license and registration without making sudden movements. 99% of traffic stops go well. It's never a good idea to argue with a cop. He/she going to give you that ticket anyway. You fight it in court with an attorney. There's no free way out of a ticket. I see cops pull people of color without any major incidents in my state.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

waldowainthrop said:


> I hung out with wealthy kids in high school. There is definitely privilege in our society. It's not limited to white people, and it's economic privilege first and foremost. It's not everything, but it's massive and most people will _never_ catch up to those kids. The world is theirs, from birth, unless they squander it.
> 
> You might not believe it until you see it firsthand.


You were one of those cool kids like the song in high school.



SHalester said:


> I wondered about that as well? I can see a City or County maybe knowing if there were any loans or contracts that go to minority owned business. But how would Uber know?


Don't they usually name their black owned businesses something like SamBones, InnTheHood or AntJamimas, maybe this is how.


----------



## OC-Moe (Oct 6, 2018)

tone deaf lefties...let's get ****** to bow down while we at it...


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

OC-Moe said:


> tone deaf lefties...let's get ****** to bow down while we at it...
> View attachment 471852


So freaking pathetic!


----------



## Ubercadabra (Oct 20, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> So much for racial equality :smiles:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268643816292020224


Uber is not racist
Just look at the logo
They have black on white & white on black :biggrin:


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> We need our reparations...the fact that whites in Europe were dirtier that pigs and full of diseases and had to leave Europe and go on a 500 year reign of terror to survive must keep you up at night?!


Wow, you hate much ? Take a break, your so full of racist shit, that your turning off the people that need to hear you.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

LetsBeSmart said:


> You were one of those cool kids like the song in high school.


Nah, I was privileged enough to attend for free a school that people spend college money on for grades 5-12 to go to. Imagine spending two 4-year college tuitions worth of tuition before college even begins for a single child. My parents couldn't have afforded that, and I would have gone to public school otherwise, as I did when I was in elementary school.

There were some middle class people at that school, but only a few. My friends were wealthy because most of my classmates were wealthy. Large numbers of each graduating class went to top colleges and the entire school graduated and went to some kind of 4-year college. The school had entrance standards but also had subsidized sports and financial aid for some students much like a college would.

I was pretty uncool, although I had a decent diversity of friends.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

kcdrvr15 said:


> Wow, you hate much ? Take a break, your so full of racist shit, that your turning off the people that need to hear you.


Don't even read what that dummy posts, he is a single digit IQ.


----------



## M62 (Sep 6, 2019)

OC-Moe said:


> tone deaf lefties...let's get ****** to bow down while we at it...
> View attachment 471852


Does Joe kneel to black conservatives too. Or only to those he deems 'black enough'?


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

LetsBeSmart said:


> The Indian population and Asian population small compared to the white people who gave them a job and are by far the richest in the USA all day long, with out white people and I mean Europe white the USA becomes a 3rd world country just like the many failing countries in Africa, Asia, South America and so on, so even if it's true which it is probably due to them coming here for IT type jobs that the white man is giving them as usual, what does that mean zero, you know why you are trying to deflect the underachieving African American with others, because you don't have a leg to stand on and if others had enough courage to stand up and say the truth you would really take a forum verbal beating, enjoy yourself you can't win.


You mean Ashkenazis... Definitely not Anglo saxons


Mtbsrfun said:


> Please prove both of those statements are in fact truths.


ok sir because I really care about you liking me and believing me...so I'll be right back with classified paper with all my father's information on it for you sir



NotYetADriver said:


> Rich Privilege is no longer a "white" thing.
> 
> I'll bet that Tyler Perry's kids fit that same privileged profile....along with these black folks folks prodigy....
> Michael Jordan
> ...


White Irish and Anglo saxons and Protestants fought vigorously to keep blacks from getting out of slavery and Jim Crow... All them rich blacks got rich because of a group that has nothing to do with white America..


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> You mean Ashkenazis... Definitely not Anglo saxons
> 
> ok sir because I really care about you liking me and believing me...so I'll be right back with classified paper with all my father's information on it for you sir
> 
> ...


The truth is slavery today and thousands of years ago despicable. The real problem in USA is rich and poor, this you won't ever get I know this....... mainly because at the end of the day African Americans most racist in the world.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

LetsBeSmart said:


> The truth is slavery today and thousands of years ago despicable. The real problem in USA is rich and poor, this you won't ever get I know this....... mainly because at the end of the day African Americans most racist in the world.


Cool story&#128077;


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

LetsBeSmart said:


> The real problem in USA is rich and poor


OMG. See, most don't even acknowledge there is a middle class. Sad.


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> You mean Ashkenazis... Definitely not Anglo saxons
> 
> ok sir because I really care about you liking me and believing me...so I'll be right back with classified paper with all my father's information on it for you sir
> 
> ...


Your Nostradamus like back dating and revisionist history in trying to fit a bible verse to support your delusions is truly spectacular! Also equally astounding is your attempt to change the narrative so that blacks can't be successful in this 'White America'.

As a WASP, I'm offended by your far reaching implications. Why don't you racially/religiously profile every possible societal group so we know where we stand in your holier than thou rankings?


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

North Texas in the house!!!..how you feel about the things "Letsbesmart" had to say...like warning Canadians not to let black or Hispanics into their country


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

Oh yeah, throughout time every race was a slave at some point. Get over it! If you have such a problem with it it, take it to the Egyptians or, better still, your African brothers and sisters that originally SOLD you!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

SHalester said:


> OMG. See, most don't even acknowledge there is a middle class. Sad.


The educational system might as well start programming the kids to the reality of tomorrow.
Soon, the choice will be ... rich or poor.
Anything in between will be 'hustle' and probably illegal.


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> North Texas in the house!!!..how you feel about the things "Letsbesmart" had to say...like warning Canadians not to let black or Hispanics into their country


What, are you saying there are racist animal shelters?
https://www.letsbesmart.org/


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> North Texas in the house!!!..how you feel about the things "Letsbesmart" had to say...like warning Canadians not to let black or Hispanics into their country


Looking at it completely unemotionally ... like Spock ... how much racial strife does Canada have?
Why don't they have racial strife?
How could they change that to be more like the USA?
Why would they want to change that to be more like the USA?


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> The educational system might as well start programming the kids to the reality of tomorrow.
> Soon, the choice will be ... rich or poor.
> Anything in between will be 'hustle' and probably illegal.


The dimocrat party platform!


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

SHalester said:


> OMG. See, most don't even acknowledge there is a middle class. Sad.


Of course there is middle class they are the ones sweating right now.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Looking at it completely unemotionally ... like Spock ... how much racial strife does Canada have?
> Why don't they have racial strife?
> How could they change that to be more like the USA?
> Why would they want to change that to be more like the USA?


Cool&#128077;


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

LetsBeSmart said:


> Of course there is middle class they are the ones sweating right now.


yes, middle class supports the wealthy and the poor. Nobody supports us....ever....


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> Looking at it completely unemotionally ... like Spock ... how much racial strife does Canada have?
> Why don't they have racial strife?
> How could they change that to be more like the USA?
> Why would they want to change that to be more like the USA?


They don't have a large population of African Americans or Hispanics, do you think this is a factor? Toronto in particular very diverse but not the same problems, I wonder why?


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

The show is over folks...yall won me over... black is wack and white is right and next time y'all hear from me I'll have my tap dancing shoes on...ima get in my place


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> The show is over folks...yall won me over... black is wack and white is right and next time y'all hear from me I'll have my tap dancing shoes on...ima get in my place


10-4.


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

There are people that can say this better than I.






I like that criminals are actually closet republicans. Drug dealers support business free of govt intervention and strong proponents of the 2nd amendment.


----------



## NotYetADriver (Oct 28, 2014)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> White Irish and Anglo saxons and Protestants fought vigorously to keep blacks from getting out of slavery and Jim Crow... All them rich blacks got rich because of a group that has nothing to do with white America..


So, tell me who "got blacks out of slavery" ?
Do you believe that white people did not massively help black people get out of slavery?

What and who is this "group" that has nothing to do with white America that made so many black Americans rich?

Let me give you a suggestion.....
If ALL white Americans collectively believed that slavery was ok, you most likely would not be free to post here today.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

CarpeNoctem said:


> There are people that can say this better than I.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think sometimes yes...................


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

NotYetADriver said:


> So, tell me who "got blacks out of slavery" ?
> Do you believe that white people did not massively help black people get out of slavery?
> 
> What and who is this "group" that has nothing to do with white America that made so many black Americans rich?
> ...


All whites demand credit for ending slavery when millions of white fought to keep it...then turned around and created jim crow...


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> All whites demand credit for ending slavery when millions of white fought to keep it...then turned around and created jim crow...


Too be honest I am proud of them, but it really didn't end until Affirmative Action took hold and I think there was a time it was necessary but not today, these people who did what they did to African Americans are not here today and we are paying, a nice guy like me who at one time tried to love everyone.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

LetsBeSmart said:


> Too be honest I am proud of them, but it really didn't end until Affirmative Action took hold and I think there was a time it was necessary but not today, these people who did what they did to African Americans are not here today and we are paying, a nice guy like me who at one time tried to love everyone.


Indians and women benefit from affirmative action



LetsBeSmart said:


> Too be honest I am proud of them, but it really didn't end until Affirmative Action took hold and I think there was a time it was necessary but not today, these people who did what they did to African Americans are not here today and we are paying, a nice guy like me who at one time tried to love everyone.


So you proud that whites fought to keep slavery and created jim crow...of course you are


----------



## NotYetADriver (Oct 28, 2014)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> All whites demand credit for ending slavery when millions of white fought to keep it...then turned around and created jim crow...


So, how do YOU feel about all the millions of whites who REALLY DID risk their safety to help free slaves?

No opinion I would bet.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Indians and women benefit from affirmative action
> 
> 
> So you proud that whites fought to keep slavery and created jim crow...of course you are


Well in my opinion the civil war was mainly about cash, but my point was proud at least for the decent people who wanted to end it and yes it was a failure.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

NotYetADriver said:


> So, how do YOU feel about all the millions of whites who REALLY DID risk their safety to help free slaves?
> 
> No opinion I would bet.


You mean the new york draft riot...which is still the worst riot in history...where union soldiers killed up to 1200 Black men women and kids and set a Black orphanage on fire full of black kids once they heard the war was shifting towards freeing slaves...they can burn in hell....i have respect for the Quakers like I have respect for the whites and all races who marched recently....most of the young whites arent going to tolerate white supremacist b.s.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> You mean the new york draft riot...which is still the worst riot in history...where union soldiers killed up to 1200 Black men women and kids and set a Black orphanage on fire full of black kids once they heard the war was shifting towards freeing slaves...they can burn in hell....i have respect for the Quakers like I have respect for the whites and all races who marched recently....most of the young whites arent going to tolerate white supremacist b.s.


Horrible of course just like the time I saw on video around 15 black teenage girls attacking a white elderly woman in her 70's for nothing, when does it stop? Of course you can't compare the 2 but the hate, sir, how do we repair this?


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

LetsBeSmart said:


> Horrible of course just like the time I saw on video around 15 black teenage girls attacking a white elderly woman in her 70's for nothing, when does it stop? Of course you can't compare the 2 but the hate, sir, how do we repair this?


By not generalizing people and punishing the 99.5 percent for what the .5 percent does



LetsBeSmart said:


> Horrible of course just like the time I saw on video around 15 black teenage girls attacking a white elderly woman in her 70's for nothing, when does it stop? Of course you can't compare the 2 but the hate, sir, how do we repair this?


I searched for that video and couldn't find it


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> By not generalizing people and punishing the 99.5 percent for what the .5 percent does
> 
> 
> I searched for that video and couldn't find it


I would have to search also it happened years back let me just say that, but I am not that type of person I saw this and it happens all around this country maybe not to this extreme but happens, is this ok with you or were you sheltered as a child? And the really sickening part is if its white on black which is 1% its front page news with all left wing toilets like CNN.


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> You mean the new york draft riot...which is still the worst riot in history...where union soldiers killed up to 1200 Black men women and kids and set a Black orphanage on fire full of black kids once they heard the war was shifting towards freeing slaves...they can burn in hell....i have respect for the Quakers like I have respect for the whites and all races who marched recently....most of the young whites arent going to tolerate white supremacist b.s.


There were more people killed in the Civil War than there were slaves. Does that beat your 1200?

Again, if you want to bring up the past, how about the cannibalism and slavery that would occur when one tribe would defeat another tribe? Cannibalism was known to still be practiced up into the 1970's. You don't want to remember that huh? It doesn't fit into your attempt to gaslight and garner sympathy.

Oh poor Bobbyk5487! He just can't make it in this mean old world. He needs to be spoon fed because he thinks he is still a slave in the 1800's and we are all his slave master. He is still oppressed by some nebulous farce known as systemic racism. No one can prove it exists but he knows it is there and we all owe him and his people for their false belief. Oh, my heart bleeds! Let's all chip on a go fund me for him since he thinks the world is too unjust and too hard for him to cope!

How much $$ would it take to make things right? That's what this is all about right? I know if you look at sharpless and jackoff, a check is all they want.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

I'll leave it at this no one has the right to attack anyone and everyone should be respected and judged for their character and not their race... Now I'll close it out on that


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

CarpeNoctem said:


> There were more people killed in the Civil War than there were slaves. Does that beat your 1200?
> 
> Again, if you want to bring up the past, how about the cannibalism and slavery that would occur when one tribe would defeat another tribe? Cannibalism was known to still be practiced up into the 1970's. You don't want to remember that huh? It doesn't fit into your attempt to gaslight and garner sympathy.
> 
> ...


In a nutshell he is saying it is human nature unfortunatey.


----------



## NotYetADriver (Oct 28, 2014)

I can tell you this......
If you search youtube for "elderly person attacked", you will see thousands of videos

It's an epidemic and proves that America is a sick society.





And yes, unfortunately in the VAST number of cases, it's black kids doing the beating.
We can't even begin to address the problem, until we are honest about it.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

CarpeNoctem said:


> There were more people killed in the Civil War than there were slaves. Does that beat your 1200?
> 
> Again, if you want to bring up the past, how about the cannibalism and slavery that would occur when one tribe would defeat another tribe? Cannibalism was known to still be practiced up into the 1970's. You don't want to remember that huh? It doesn't fit into your attempt to gaslight and garner sympathy.
> 
> ...


So in your mind 600000 is more than like 4 million... see your delusion of grandeur makes you think and people like me still can't read or learn and you can tell me anything and I'll just have to roll with it and you wonder why I come up with the theory that I come up with about the mental illness


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> I'll leave it at this no one has the right to attack anyone and everyone should be respected and judged for their character and not their race... Now I'll close it out on that


Whoa, you don't like it when your attack is turned back on you? You have sat in here is disparaged every white since the beginning of time but now you play the victim? Absolutely typical!


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Okay fellas it's over now I won't be responding anymore today... Now go out and enjoy this beautiful day


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> So in your mind 600000 is more than like 4 million... see your delusion of grandeur makes you think and people like me still can't read or learn and you can tell me anything and I'll just have to roll with it and you wonder why I come up with the theory that I come up with about the mental illness


Yeah, like a flat earther, use some type of mental excuse to try to discredit the messenger.

PS: And for the record, I have no problem with black people. I have nothing inherent against them and evaluate people on their own merits. Except for the a-holes and there are those in every color. However, I have seen all you arguments about slavery and racisim and ... so many times that it is just ridiculous. I'm not saying slavery didn't happen but it is like an old fight with a girlfriend, it never goes away and only serves to divide!


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

NotYetADriver said:


> I can tell you this......
> If you search youtube for "elderly person attacked", you will see thousands of videos
> 
> It's an epidemic and proves that America is a sick society.
> ...


Yes I know this is true, again most of my life in Fort Lauderdale/Miami, now it's my experience, I am a 6' 230 at 62 and only one time in my life someone laid a hand on me and they regretted it with violence when I was 35 and it was a ******* and wife, they got beat but the cops were horrible to me I slapped the shit out of the aggressor the wife, only 2 slaps after she came from behind me and slapped me the worst hit I ever took except for my hockey experience, nose broken with a stick. I know the woman was my attacker, if I was armed back then she might of got shot. Now I am not saying I didn't walk away from a lot, not to mention I tried to avoid knocking down the aggressor husband, I am not proud of this but if anyone would lay a hand on me today, they got a big problem. Now I was robbed 3 times thankfully not at gun point my carr 1 time and my apartment 2 times.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

I know white people that have been born into abject poverty and worked their entire life to rise up to flat broke.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Frontier Guy said:


> I know white people that have been born into abject poverty and worked their entire life to rise up to flat broke.


10-4, so do I.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

I literally was going to end this whole thing with never attack anybody and treat everybody with respect... And I'll be darned if I didn't get Negative backlash for saying that... Welcome to being black and a white Supremacist nation


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> I literally was going to end this whole thing with never attack anybody and treat everybody with respect... And I'll be darned if I didn't get Negative backlash for saying that... Welcome to being black and a white Supremacist nation


Oh shit, I am bored have to admit having a few, you are awesome.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

LetsBeSmart said:


> 10-4, so do I.


I know blacks who have done the same... I'm one of them... So is my family who come from the sharecroppers... my parents pick cotton for free


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Frontier Guy said:


> I know white people that have been born into abject poverty and worked their entire life to rise up to flat broke.


I got to watch that ... my father.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> I know blacks who have done the same... I'm one of them... So is my family who come from the sharecroppers... my parents pick cotton for free


Oh no, don't tell me you are a sharecrapper?


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> I only read half of you delusion and I see it's time...you should join richard Spencer...or the kkk...if you haven't already


Well, I read all his comment, and it's time you got a reality check. I have several Hispanic friends in the construction trades. 2 yrs ago, I bought a 2019 Kenworth/Brunco Cement mixer, he had exactly 3 months exp., they had zero issue getting him approved for a $200K loan with zero down, $2,000 month payment, they never ran his credit, they never looked at his debt, they were only interested in making sure he got what he needed. Even though he's billingual, he laughs at how the sales guy bent over backwards to only speak Spanish to him. Guy three doors down from him, very nice black guy, works for a construction company, drives a dump truck. In Feb., the company was looking to expand and change, they offered all the drivers the chance to become an owner operator, they were even willing to cosign (if needed) for him to buy a $190,000 dump truck, he walked into MHC Kenworth in Denver, 3 hours later drove away with a 2020 T880S End Dump, no cosigner, no money down. I'm a white guy, 24 yrs exp. in the trucking industry, I recently looked at buying my own new semi tractor, 2020 T680 $136,900, sure, I need 15% down, they ran a full credit check on me, I was denied, I might qualify for an SBA loan, although it's not looking very likely. Where exactly is my white privillege? I can go on and on for days showing this.

Dhara recently commented that if you don't like Uber's policy of preferential treatment towards black owned restaurants and black owned businesses then delete Uber. You are right, that's not racist, that's patronizing, he's actually talking down to those businesses. At the same time, he is being biased against other minority owned businesses, the Mexican, Asian, Middle Eastern owned restaurants will I'm sure be charged a higher fee to offset that other fee. Of course, until those businesses realize they are being screwed over, then they will delete Uber.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> I know blacks who have done the same... I'm one of them... So is my family who come from the sharecroppers... my parents pick cotton for free


Your parents meant well, but we know the truth.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> I know blacks who have done the same... I'm one of them... So is my family who come from the sharecroppers... my parents pick cotton for free





LetsBeSmart said:


> Oh no, don't tell me you are a sharecrapper?


Ya know ... I was going to ask, then I changed my mind, then I changed it again.
Why would his family pick cotton for free?
Is it some kind of a hobby?
Have they heard of the "Emancipation Proclamation"?


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> I literally was going to end this whole thing with never attack anybody and treat everybody with respect... And I'll be darned if I didn't get Negative backlash for saying that... Welcome to being black and a white Supremacist nation


I love people who call me racist, the problem, they assume that I have a preference towards others. The reality, I hate everyone, I don't care your skin color, religion, sexual orientation, gender, etc., as far I'm concerned, you can all go f-yourself. Actually, I do have a preference, I love, like, trust my dog more than any human I've ever met. Only reason I've never divorced my wife, I'd have to give her half of everything, screw her.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> I literally was going to end this whole thing with never attack anybody and treat everybody with respect.


Yea, um, yer in the wrong forum.
The "Love and mutual respect" forum is down the hall, on the left.
Can't miss it.
The smell of incense and the sound of chanting ...


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Frontier Guy said:


> Well, I read all his comment, and it's time you got a reality check. I have several Hispanic friends in the construction trades. 2 yrs ago, I bought a 2019 Kenworth/Brunco Cement mixer, he had exactly 3 months exp., they had zero issue getting him approved for a $200K loan with zero down, $2,000 month payment, they never ran his credit, they never looked at his debt, they were only interested in making sure he got what he needed. Even though he's billingual, he laughs at how the sales guy bent over backwards to only speak Spanish to him. Guy three doors down from him, very nice black guy, works for a construction company, drives a dump truck. In Feb., the company was looking to expand and change, they offered all the drivers the chance to become an owner operator, they were even willing to cosign (if needed) for him to buy a $190,000 dump truck, he walked into MHC Kenworth in Denver, 3 hours later drove away with a 2020 T880S End Dump, no cosigner, no money down. I'm a white guy, 24 yrs exp. in the trucking industry, I recently looked at buying my own new semi tractor, 2020 T680 $136,900, sure, I need 15% down, they ran a full credit check on me, I was denied, I might qualify for an SBA loan, although it's not looking very likely. Where exactly is my white privillege? I can go on and on for days showing this.
> 
> Dhara recently commented that if you don't like Uber's policy of preferential treatment towards black owned restaurants and black owned businesses then delete Uber. You are right, that's not racist, that's patronizing, he's actually talking down to those businesses. At the same time, he is being biased against other minority owned businesses, the Mexican, Asian, Middle Eastern owned restaurants will I'm sure be charged a higher fee to offset that other fee. Of course, until those businesses realize they are being screwed over, then they will delete Uber.


Guess what this is the US now and guess who left wing, not right and I hope they fix it. What the hell do I know, this is my song of the day, enjoy.................


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Yea, um, yer in the wrong forum.
> The "Love and mutual respect" forum is down the hall, on the left.
> Can't miss it.
> The smell of incense and the sound of chanting ...


Go get your diagnosis



Frontier Guy said:


> I love people who call me racist, the problem, they assume that I have a preference towards others. The reality, I hate everyone, I don't care your skin color, religion, sexual orientation, gender, etc., as far I'm concerned, you can all go f-yourself. Actually, I do have a preference, I love, like, trust my dog more than any human I've ever met. Only reason I've never divorced my wife, I'd have to give her half of everything, screw her.


Yeah I've been in numerous relationships with white women and I got a lot of white friends believe it or not... And they all tell me how much white people hate white people it's a well-kept secret in the white community... and that's where the love of dogs come from


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Go get your diagnosis
> 
> 
> Yeah I've been in numerous relationships with white women and I got a lot of white friends believe it or not... And they all tell me how much white people hate white people it's a well-kept secret in the white community... and that's where the love of dogs come from


Believe it or not I like you?


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

LetsBeSmart said:


> Believe it or not I like you?


That's just the alcohol talking... Let's see how you feel in the morning&#128513;


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Here’s how to fix society, no credits needed.

Every human being must be employed, crackdown on handouts, every citizen employed for the entirety of the year shall received $1,000 tax credit for each year fully employed. Any citizen in procession of drugs shall be locked up for a minimum of 25 years. That will resolve the drug problem.

Criminals shall be met with a minimum of 15 years behind bars for breaking the lol. Only through tougher lols you fix society.

The role of president should be replaced by a board of the big four. White, black, Asian, Latino. Any tied matters should be solved by a coin toss on live television.

It’s simple really. Tougher lols will make people think three times before engaging in criminal acts. With no crime and employment rates at 100% world peace will be achieved.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Tony73 said:


> le of president should be replaced by a board of the big four. White, black, Asian, Latino.


So, you're going to disenfranchise Native Americans, Gay, Lesbian, Trans, Bi, lactose intolerant, old ???

If so, there's gonna be a lot of Native American Gay farting old people out there burning stores and trying to steal TV's strapped on the back of their mobility scooters.








This is me getting ready to go rioting ....

And, if we stick with your 'big four', are they going to be female? male? Hey if they gonna represent ME I want a elderly white male to be one of them. (flatulence optional)


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Tony73 said:


> Here's how to fix society, no credits needed.
> 
> Every human being must be employed, crackdown on handouts, every citizen employed for the entirety of the year shall received $1,000 tax credit for each year fully employed. Any citizen in procession of drugs shall be locked up for a minimum of 25 years. That will resolve the drug problem.
> 
> ...


 I don't think that would do it... I do believe everyone should be drug free... Even and especially marijuana unless you use it medically or therapeutically... But for young people that just walk around stone out their mind all day everyday is terrible for society I think... I feel schools should focus more on enhancing individual interest... Like a kid who has an intense interest in being a welder... Shouldn't be held back because he's not good at algebra... and I feel like every kid should graduate high school already possessing a certification in some kind of trade... And I feel no crime other than rape and murder do you have a sentence that's longer than 2 years... And after them two years for nonviolent offenses you should have a clean slate and you should also be required to get a certification or degree... and that way minimum wage jobs and low paying jobs will be only for teenagers... And grown people wouldn't be forced to work minimum wage jobs because of a criminal record after they have already served their time right now with the system we have everyone pretty much gets a life sentence but even the most minor offenses because it stays on your record for life and prevents you from moving forward in life...


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> That's just the alcohol talking... Let's see how you feel in the morning&#128513;


You might be right.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> right now with the system we have everyone pretty much gets a life sentence but even the most minor offenses because it stays on your record for life and prevents you from moving forward in life...


I could be wrong but I think most offenses can be expunged within 6 months of disposition. These expunged offenses only show for law enforcement and other national security agencies. They costs $1000 and up last I heard. I don't know if it applies for convictions or arrests with no convictions.

Companies could have several thousand employees who committed offenses without even knowing it.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Ya know ... I was going to ask, then I changed my mind, then I changed it again.
> Why would his family pick cotton for free?
> Is it some kind of a hobby?
> Have they heard of the "Emancipation Proclamation"?


I'm not allowed to call you guys autistic anymore... So I'm going to just say y'all are being blissfully ignorant and we'll leave it at that... Is this ignorance that leads to cities being burned up by young people of all races.... the new generation is sick of you old guys being blissfully ignorant



Tony73 said:


> I could be wrong but I think most offenses can be expunged within 6 months of disposition. These expunged offenses only show for law enforcement and other national security agencies. They costs $1000 and up last I heard. I don't know if it applies for convictions or arrests with no convictions.
> 
> Companies could have several thousand employees who committed offenses without even knowing it.


If it was non violent and they redeemed them selves who cares... the problem that have always existed in America is the ideal if everyone is treated fairly and given opportunity those who benefit from people being treated unfairly will lose out... Whether you want to admit to it or not 70% of Americans look at life as a competition with other races... And they don't like the idea of other races diminishing their ideals of superiority... Like I heard a white newscaster say in a vintage film about housing in America ...white supremacist feel if blacks can afford a house in my neighborhood then how am I superior


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Tony73 said:


> I could be wrong but I think most offenses can be expunged within 6 months of disposition. These expunged offenses only show for law enforcement and other national security agencies. They costs $1000 and up last I heard. I don't know if it applies for convictions or arrests with no convictions.
> 
> Companies could have several thousand employees who committed offenses without even knowing it.


I am not saying shit but this most of us play the game if you step out they are coming for you.



Bobbyk5487 said:


> I'm not allowed to call you guys autistic anymore... So I'm going to just say y'all are being blissfully ignorant and we'll leave it at that... Is this ignorance that leads to cities being burned up by young people of all races.... the new generation is sick of you old guys being blissfully ignorant
> 
> 
> If it was non violent and they redeemed them selves who cares... the problem that have always existed in America is the ideal if everyone is treated fairly and given opportunity those who benefit from people being treated unfairly will lose out... Whether you want to admit to it or not 70% of Americans look at life as a competition with other races... And they don't like the idea of other races diminishing their ideals of superiority... Like I heard a white newscaster say in a vintage film about housing in America ...white supremacist feel if blacks can afford a house in my neighborhood then how am I superior


I have to admit with my buzzedness, I gave you a thought, you are weird, I truly apologize, ha ha ha. the fact is I might be stranger than you, that kind of bothers me.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

LetsBeSmart said:


> I am not saying shit but this most of us play the game if you step out they are coming for you.
> 
> 
> I have to admit with my buzzedness, I gave you a thought, you are weird, I truly apologize, ha ha ha.


Thank you... A insult from you is a compliment from God


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> I'm not allowed to call you guys autistic anymore... So I'm going to just say y'all are being blissfully ignorant and we'll leave it at that... Is this ignorance that leads to cities being burned up by young people of all races.... the new generation is sick of you old guys being blissfully ignorant
> 
> 
> If it was non violent and they redeemed them selves who cares... the problem that have always existed in America is the ideal if everyone is treated fairly and given opportunity those who benefit from people being treated unfairly will lose out... Whether you want to admit to it or not 70% of Americans look at life as a competition with other races... And they don't like the idea of other races diminishing their ideals of superiority... Like I heard a white newscaster say in a vintage film about housing in America ...white supremacist feel if blacks can afford a house in my neighborhood then how am I superior


That's actually a pretty good point and yes I'm positive few people follow those guidelines. The problem with the American experiment is that people continue to build ghettos to segregate themselves. That's not only blacks. So what happens when step out of your neighborhood? You're in so and so neighborhood. Psychologically it makes you feel like an outsider when you're literally only a few blocks away. A lot of this shit is psychological. If you watched shows like cops you see a lot of white people are caught with illegal substances and get their asses kicked by cops too. When you're white victimizing yourself simply won't work anywhere in the world. Minorities benefit from amplified victimization because social culture now dicktates everyone must be more accepting.

the problem with that is, it's almost as if you're being forced to hang out with so and so because that's the new norm they're trying to pass. If you don't you get shamed, that's why all these football coaches and big corporations are jumping in into this trending marketing opportunity. They don't want to be perceived as racists. There's bad apples in every culture. Being silent doesn't mean being a bad person. Geez everyone can protest for whatever cause they want. I think people get the point by now, and all the arson and theft that came along with the protests is absolutely not justifiable.

Everyone forgot about Covid. What happens next? 2 weeks from now we could be back to square zero. Everyone back inside the house, business going bankrupt, and states going broke. All because people can't find balance between ethics and common sense. The cause is just, but the timing is not.


----------



## 4000 rides (Feb 9, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> So much for racial equality :smiles:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268643816292020224


It's all a joke to some of you, isn't it? Immature racist!


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

4000 rides said:


> It's all a joke to some of you, isn't it? Immature racist!


Combating racism with racism is pretty ironic with Uber's approach. Not sure how it makes me a racist or immature for pointing it out though...


----------



## 4000 rides (Feb 9, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> Combating racism with racism is pretty ironic with Uber's approach. Not sure how it makes me a racist or immature for pointing it out though...


You want to ignore 400 years of discrimination. The mere thought that a Black person might have a scintilla of the what they have been denied all of this time is impossible for a racist to accept. Put down the pacifier and move on!


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Tony73 said:


> That's actually a pretty good point and yes I'm positive few people follow those guidelines. The problem with the American experiment is that people continue to build ghettos to segregate themselves. That's not only blacks. So what happens when step out of your neighborhood? You're in so and so neighborhood. Psychologically it makes you feel like an outsider when you're literally only a few blocks away. A lot of this shit is psychological. If you watched shows like cops you see a lot of white people are caught with illegal substances and get their asses kicked by cops too. When you're white victimizing yourself simply won't work anywhere in the world. Minorities benefit from amplified victimization because social culture now dicktates everyone must be more accepting.
> 
> the problem with that is, it's almost as if you're being forced to hang out with so and so because that's the new norm they're trying to pass. If you don't you get shamed, that's why all these football coaches and big corporations are jumping in into this trending marketing opportunity. They don't want to be perceived as racists. There's bad apples in every culture. Being silent doesn't mean being a bad person. Geez everyone can protest for whatever cause they want. I think people get the point by now, and all the arson and theft that came along with the protests is absolutely not justifiable.
> 
> Everyone forgot about Covid. What happens next? 2 weeks from now we could be back to square zero. Everyone back inside the house, business going bankrupt, and states going broke. All because people can't find balance between ethics and common sense. The cause is just, but the timing is not.


I get what you saying...but white American conservatives are audacious in the things that make them upset and it all boils down to racism...which I equate to a mental illness...either that or pure black hearted evilness...you can't do what was done to blacks and I feel still covertly being done...not offer any counseling...and say "ok now just shut up move on and get over it...and we're still going nic pic with you online cops still going treat you like crap we still don't won't you in our pools or our neighborhoods"...and then you have whites up and arms because blacks are so call receiving affirmative action...but they cool down when they find out that benefit white women more than anyone...then they up in arms when the hear the word reparation...but they cool down when they here Israel gets 100s of billions from America and America paid reparation to holocaust survivors time and time again...now uber want to do free deliveries for black own business white up and arms again...but they mute about mostly white businesses got the billions in ppp loans and most black businesses missed out on it....everyone is right..i was being nice by calling it autism...its pure black hearted evilness....but it's necessary..its prophecy...blacks got to be hated by everyone in order to fulfill the prophecy...everyone will keep getting what they deserve



4000 rides said:


> You want to ignore 400 years of discrimination. The mere thought that a Black person might have a scintilla of the what they have been denied all of this time is impossible for a racist to accept. Put down the pacifier and move on!


these people have pure black evil hearts...plain and simple
.. Unapologetically



4000 rides said:


> It's all a joke to some of you, isn't it? Immature racist!


It's a joke until cities are on fire


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> I get what you saying...but white American conservatives are audacious in the things that make them upset and it all boils down to racism...which I equate to a mental illness...either that or pure black hearted evilness...you can't do what was done to blacks and I feel still covertly being done...not offer any counseling...and say "ok now just shut up move on and get over it...and we're still going nic pic with you online cops still going treat you like crap we still don't won't you in our pools or our neighborhoods"...and then you have whites up and arms because blacks are so call receiving affirmative action...but they cool down when they find out that benefit white women more than anyone...then they up in arms when the hear the word reparation...but they cool down when they here Israel gets 100s of billions from America and America paid reparation to holocaust survivors time and time again...now uber want to do free deliveries for black own business white up and arms again...but they mute about mostly white businesses got the billions in ppp loans and most black businesses missed out on it....everyone is right..i was being nice by calling it autism...its pure black hearted evilness....but it's necessary..its prophecy...blacks got to be hated by everyone in order to fulfill the prophecy...everyone will keep getting what they deserve
> 
> 
> these people have pure black evil hearts...plain and simple
> .. Unapologetically


I know it's more complicated than it seems. Unfortunately courts move slow and the charges were already brought against those cops in MN. Here's the thing, don't be surprised if three getaway with it. 2 had less than a year on duty, 1 was standing, and there's only one cop who actually got blood in his hands. I hope he rots in jail. Unfortunately odds are he will do less than the 25 years and the other cops will get even less time because they'll claim if they interfered with their supervisor they would lose their jobs

I would have probably told him to get off his neck knowing I would likely lose my job for doing so. Unfortunately the other three didn't. The consequence is that they'll always bear the burden of sitting idle and watching it happen, and still losing their jobs in the process.

Being real, you can't "defund" the police. I do my part which is not contribute when their union calls asking for donations. When I told the asshole I didn't donated anymore because I wasn't satisfied with their service he hung up on me without even listening to what I had to say. That's how the world is, these unions protect them from a lot of shit. So don't defund the police, simply end the unions. It's much easier. It will upset a lot of people no doubt. We live in a world where removing one card makes the rest of them collapse.

I wouldn't expect much of a reform, although I doubt nothing positive will come out of it. Legislators will do bare minimum to please the crowd. Eventually everyone will have to go back to work and the crowds will disperse. That's what they're counting on.

These protesters are ruining it for a lot of people because the government is likely pissed due to the fact 100% of these protesters, looters, rioters, are collecting PUA and UI. If people had no money they would be working, which means we'll never see pandemic relief like this again. Other deseases will come, then what?

PPP was maxed out by American corporations, not small businesses. One of the requirements was pretty stupid. Less than 70 employees per location. That's almost every single chain store out there. Obviously the real goal was to bailout wal*mart and Burger King, not the grocery store on the corner. I wouldn't call them white businesses.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Tony73 said:


> I know it's more complicated than it seems. Unfortunately courts move slow and the charges were already brought against those cops in MN. Here's the thing, don't be surprised if three getaway with it. 2 had less than a year on duty, 1 was standing, and there's only one cop who actually got blood in his hands. I hope he rots in jail. Unfortunately odds are he will do less than the 25 years and the other cops will get even less time because they'll claim if they interfered with their supervisor they would lose their jobs
> 
> I would have probably told him to get off his neck knowing I would likely lose my job for doing so. Unfortunately the other three didn't. The consequence is that they'll always bear the burden of sitting idle and watching it happen, and still losing their jobs in the process.
> 
> ...


So whites don't own those places...and I know ALOT of white small business owners that go ppp loans...when I would bring it up they looked at me like "who told you about that?....Alot of anti welfare people became welfare queens once corona hit


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> So whites don't own those places...and I know ALOT of white small business owners that go ppp loans...when I would bring it up they looked at me like "who told you about that?....Alot of anti welfare people became welfare queens once corona hit


For once welfare paid livable wages. It will come to end very soon. Then the recession becomes the new talking point. 1/2 the people who were laid off have no job to come back to. Dollars aren't circulating as they should and the economy collapses. Then the politicians look at each other and ask how did this happen? Covid is already returning at alarming rates in states like California. What happens next? What good is it for NY to report 10 new cases when 1 person from California lands in the state and spreads that shit to 100 people igniting the whole cycle again?

Don't count on Uncle Sam for another stimulus check. Everyone will have to find their own way to survive.


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> "I get what you saying...but white American conservatives are audacious in the things that make them upset and it all boils down to racism...which I equate to a mental illness...either that or pure black hearted evilness..."
> It's a joke until cities are on fire


Again, painting all with the same huge brush. You are the hipocrit and racist.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

4000 rides said:


> You want to ignore 400 years of discrimination. The mere thought that a Black person might have a scintilla of the what they have been denied all of this time is impossible for a racist to accept. Put down the pacifier and move on!


Eh, I'm not even white myself, so white privilege don't even apply to me.

Well, if you want fairness from 400 years ago, you'll need to dig some graves because none were even alive back then. I'm curious, in what way do you feel blacks are denied all this time? What are you unable to accomplish today because you are oppressed that isnt shared with any other minority or racial groups that you feel black specifically should get special treatment because of some slight 400 years ago when none of us were alive or responsible?


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)




----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> So whites don't own those places...and I know ALOT of white small business owners that go ppp loans...when I would bring it up they looked at me like "who told you about that?....Alot of anti welfare people became welfare queens once corona hit


Whites,blacks,asians, insert race here, own those places. Requirement to open a franchise or be a shareholder of walmart or any publicly traded business does not include being white.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

AveragePerson said:


> Eh, I'm not even white myself, so white privilege don't even apply to me.
> 
> Well, if you want fairness from 400 years ago, you'll need to dig some graves because none were even alive back then. I'm curious, in what way do you feel blacks are denied all this time? What are you unable to accomplish today because you are oppressed that isnt shared with any other minority or racial groups that you feel black specifically should get special treatment because of some slight 400 years ago when none of us were alive or responsible?


I told my friend the same thing 3 months ago. We were talking about how racial tensions have been building up for the last few years and that the balloon was gonna pop sooner than later. I had nothing to do with what happened 400 years ago. Yet some people make it seem like you should feel ashamed. If America was so racist slavery would've never been abolished. Everyone needs to count to 10 and take a deep breath. This is a psychological issue.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> Eh, I'm not even white myself, so white privilege don't even apply to me.
> 
> Well, if you want fairness from 400 years ago, you'll need to dig some graves because none were even alive back then. I'm curious, in what way do you feel blacks are denied all this time? What are you unable to accomplish today because you are oppressed that isnt shared with any other minority or racial groups that you feel black specifically should get special treatment because of some slight 400 years ago when none of us were alive or responsible?


1968 wasn't 400 years ago...are you the same one that tried to tell me 600k was more than 4 million...maybe you think we are all re tarded...i know you believe the naturally low IQ huge lie



Tony73 said:


> I told my friend the same thing 3 months ago. We were talking about how racial tensions have been building up for the last few years and that the balloon was gonna pop sooner than later. I had nothing to do with what happened 400 years ago. Yet some people make it seem like you should feel ashamed. If America was so racist slavery would've never been abolished. Everyone needs to count to 10 and take a deep breath. This is a psychological issue.


What's irritating is that y'all say it was 400 years ago like y'all can't count...and then I get in chastised for mentioning mental illness...blacks didn't get civil human rights in America until 1968....my parents was teens by then...sharecropping was slavery...my parents were slaves and they are alive and well...1865 was 155 years ago...saying 400 years ago is a evil black hearted attempt to minimize and discredit. What was done...and until your generation and that bad spirit yall carry dies ..cities will keep burning and as we see blacks don't even have to do the dirty work anymore... white kids will gladly fight this war for us..they aren't even tired of y'all crap


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> 1968 wasn't 400 years ago...are you the same one that tried to tell me 600k was more than 4 million...maybe you think we are all re tarded...i know you believe the naturally low IQ huge lie
> 
> 
> What's irritating is that y'all say it was 400 years ago like y'all can't count...and then I get in chastised


I was responding to someone who said 400 years ago. I still wasn't alive back in 1968. Black were unable to recover after 52 years of w/e problem no one can seem to tell me? What are you unable to accomplish today because of obstacle or bias that no other racial group faces & only blacks face thru no fault of themselves and deserve special treatment?

So tell me, how is setting things on fire, looting, violence on random people and property because of skin color, and defending special treatment based on skin color "equality and justice?". I'll wait.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> I was responding to someone who said 400 years ago. I still wasn't alive back in 1968. Black were unable to recover after 52 years of w/e problem no one can seem to tell me? What are you unable to accomplish today because of obstacle or bias that no other racial group faces & only blacks face thru no fault of themselves and deserve special treatment?
> 
> So tell me, how is setting things on fire, looting, violence on random people and property because of skin color, and defending special treatment based on skin color "equality and justice?". I'll wait.


The devil never stops being the devil.. if someone poisoned your food 52 years ago do not hire them to be your personal chef ever... Just because LBJ signed the Civil Rights bill doesn't mean America's detrimental policies towards blacks ended... It just couldn't be as blatant as it was before... Redlining was still a thing... Credit scores became a thing soon after blacks got civil rights... That's just another form of discrimination... White areas was given automatic 700 Plus credit scores and that's still the case to this day ...you know how they say zip codes determined credit scores... Black areas we're giving 490 credit scores... you people are not dumb you're blissfully ignorant


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

AveragePerson said:


> I was responding to someone who said 400 years ago. I still wasn't alive back in 1968. Black were unable to recover after 52 years of w/e problem no one can seem to tell me? What are you unable to accomplish today because of obstacle or bias that no other racial group faces & only blacks face thru no fault of themselves and deserve special treatment?
> 
> So tell me, how is setting things on fire, looting, violence on random people and property because of skin color, and defending special treatment based on skin color "equality and justice?". I'll wait.


I want special treatment!


Bobbyk5487 said:


> The devil never stops being the devil.. if someone poisoned your food 52 years ago do not hire them to be your personal chef ever... Just because LBJ signed the Civil Rights bill doesn't mean America's detrimental policies towards blacks ended... It just couldn't be as blatant as it was before... Redlining was still a thing... Credit scores became a thing soon after blacks got civil rights... That's just another form of discrimination... White areas was given automatic 700 Plus credit scores and that's still the case to this day ...you know how they say zip codes determined credit scores... Black areas we're giving 490 credit scores... you people are not dumb you're blissfully ignorant


Credit scores are determined by credit line and payment history. if you don't borrow you don't build credit. My credit score dropped 40 points because I was putting the bills temporarily on credit card. That's how it works, if you go on a shopping spree the algorithm panics and see you as a risk. If you stay below 50% limit you're seen as responsible person. I'm not freaking out over a 40pt drop because I'll get it back in two to three months. Also some idiot hacked into my psn and used my card on file to buy $100 worth of games. Disputing transactions also takes a toll on you credit score. Control the number, don't let it control you.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> Whites,blacks,asians, insert race here, own those places. Requirement to open a franchise or be a shareholder of walmart or any publicly traded business does not include being white.


It's simply not true...we're not allow to say the J word here...so I'm going to say israeli Americans own all of these places and most the sport teams and most the banks...those are the billionaires who got the bulk of the bailout....it was just another reparation that white America have no problem with as long as no blacks got any...one black guy got like a million...the FBI locked right in on him and he's now in federal custody

https://www.courttv.com/news/reality-tv-personality-maurice-fayne-charged-with-bank-fraud/


Tony73 said:


> I want special treatment!
> 
> Credit scores are determined by credit line and payment history. if you don't borrow you don't build credit. My credit score dropped 40 points because I was putting the bills temporarily on credit card. That's how it works, if you go on a shopping spree the algorithm panics and see you as a risk. If you stay below 50% limit you're seen as responsible person. I'm not freaking out over a 40pt drop because I'll get it back in two to three months. Also some idiot hacked into my psn and used my card on file to buy $100 worth of games. Disputing transactions also takes a toll on you credit score. Control the number, don't let it control you.


You know and I know zip code effect credit score...that what redlining was about

https://www.fiscaltiger.com/zip-code-affects-credit-score/


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> The devil never stops being the devil.. if someone poisoned your food 52 years ago do not hire them to be your personal chef ever... Just because LBJ signed the Civil Rights bill doesn't mean America's detrimental policies towards blacks ended... It just couldn't be as blatant as it was before... Redlining was still a thing... Credit scores became a thing soon after blacks got civil rights... That's just another form of discrimination... White areas was given automatic 700 Plus credit scores and that's still the case to this day ...you know how they say zip codes determined credit scores... Black areas we're giving 490 credit scores... you people are not dumb you're blissfully ignorant


pls don't make assumptions if you have no idea what you are talking about. Credit score is based on your track record of borrowing and repaying. If you don't repay what you borrow consistently and on time then ofc credit score will tank. Show me credible proof where it say white areas given 700 plus credit score while black areas given 490 credit score. Spoiler: you can't because it's made up BS. Credit score is individual-based, and is used as a risk factor for loans - banks don't give 2 licks what your skin color is as long as you can repay loan with interest, which allows them to profit and they are profit-driven.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Tony73 said:


> I want special treatment!
> 
> Credit scores are determined by credit line and payment history. if you don't borrow you don't build credit. My credit score dropped 40 points because I was putting the bills temporarily on credit card. That's how it works, if you go on a shopping spree the algorithm panics and see you as a risk. If you stay below 50% limit you're seen as responsible person. I'm not freaking out over a 40pt drop because I'll get it back in two to three months. Also some idiot hacked into my psn and used my card on file to buy $100 worth of games. Disputing transactions also takes a toll on you credit score. Control the number, don't let it control you.


It took Google for most minorities to figure out how credit scores work... Because that was a well-kept secret.... And because so many minorities have figured it out in just a few months they're going to change the whole credit score system ...they're going to make it based on how much money you have in the bank instead of how well you pay back your credit cards....



AveragePerson said:


> pls don't make assumptions if you have no idea what you are talking about. Credit score is based on your track record of borrowing and repaying. If you don't repay what you borrow consistently and on time then ofc credit score will tank. Show me credible proof where it say white areas given 700 plus credit score while black areas given 490 credit score. Spoiler: you can't because it's made up BS. Credit score is individual-based, and is used as a risk factor for loans - banks don't give 2 licks what your skin color is as long as you can repay loan with interest, which allows them to profit and they are profit-driven.


So with my 765 credit score and me being a credit counsoler I don't know how credit works...ok


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> It's simply not true...we're not allow to say the J word here...so I'm going to say israeli Americans own all of these places and most the sport teams and most the banks...those are the billionaires who got the bulk of the bailout....it was just another reparation that white America have no problem with as long as no blacks got any...one black guy got like a million...the FBI locked right in on him and he's now in federal custody
> 
> https://www.courttv.com/news/reality-tv-personality-maurice-fayne-charged-with-bank-fraud/
> 
> ...


it's absolutely true. You can go ahead and open a business franchise with the franchisor or buy shares in Walmart and I promise you won't be locked up.



Bobbyk5487 said:


> It took Google for most minorities to figure out how credit scores work... Because that was a well-kept secret.... And because so many minorities have figured it out in just a few months they're going to change the whole credit score system ...they're going to make it based on how much money you have in the bank instead of how well you pay back your credit cards....
> 
> 
> So with my 765 credit score and me being a credit counsoler I don't know how credit works...ok


Obviously not based on the BS that was spewed. I would recommend finding a different job and stop giving false information to your clients. Credit score is a tool for creditors to determine how risky it is to loan you money. If you have a good track history of consistent and timely payment while utilizing your credit line responsibly, bank will loan you money because they can make profit off you. They are profit driven, not skin color driven. You could be green for all they care as long as you pay your bills.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> It's simply not true...we're not allow to say the J word here...so I'm going to say israeli Americans own all of these places and most the sport teams and most the banks...those are the billionaires who got the bulk of the bailout....it was just another reparation that white America have no problem with as long as no blacks got any...one black guy got like a million...the FBI locked right in on him and he's now in federal custody
> 
> https://www.courttv.com/news/reality-tv-personality-maurice-fayne-charged-with-bank-fraud/
> 
> ...


I heard of this guy on the radio few days ago. Didn't he take the money and go on a shopping spree!? Sports cars and all. PPP came in with serious strings attached, it wasn't some handout.

I don't think credit score is based off neighborhood race. perhaps average household income at best. Auto insurers do that to determine premiums for busy cities.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> pls don't make assumptions if you have no idea what you are talking about. Credit score is based on your track record of borrowing and repaying. If you don't repay what you borrow consistently and on time then ofc credit score will tank. Show me credible proof where it say white areas given 700 plus credit score while black areas given 490 credit score. Spoiler: you can't because it's made up BS. Credit score is individual-based, and is used as a risk factor for loans - banks don't give 2 licks what your skin color is as long as you can repay loan with interest, which allows them to profit and they are profit-driven.


Before the Civil Rights bill they will simply say get your black ass out my office I'm not giving you s***... Once that became illegal that's when the credit scores popped up and they could say" sorry Mr tap dancing Bojangles we can't give you this business loan because there's this mysterious score that we go by and your score simply not good enough"



AveragePerson said:


> it's absolutely true. You can go ahead and open a business franchise with the franchisor or buy shares in Walmart and I promise you won't be locked up.
> 
> 
> Obviously not based on the BS that was spewed. I would recommend finding a different job and stop giving false information to your clients. Credit score is a tool for creditors to determine how risky it is to loan you money. If you have a good track history of consistent and timely payment while utilizing your credit line responsibly, bank will loan you money because they can make profit off you. They are profit driven, not skin color driven. You could be green for all they care as long as you pay your bills.


So they have to amend the Constitution to get Banks to stop telling blacks to "get your black ass out my office"... To all of a sudden being fair and balanced when it comes to giving loans... Even though the federal government have put out reports recently about how Banks still discriminate when it comes to giving loans...


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Before the Civil Rights bill they will simply say get your black ass out my office I'm not giving you s***... Once that became illegal that's when the credit scores popped up and they could say" sorry Mr tap dancing Bojangles we can't give you this business loan because there's this mysterious score that we go by and your score simply not good enough"


Credit score works the same way for everyone, regardless of skin color. It is neutral and is insensitive to the color of your skin. It is a tool for creditors to determine the risk of lending you money based on your past utilization of credit. Bank won't pass up loaning you money if they believe you are responsible and will pay back because their business model allows them to profit loaning money. They are a business, not a political group.

Are you saying that people should loan money to financially irresponsible person (which is what a low credit score is) and just eat the risk because risk assessment be damned, I'm black and that's all you need to know?


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Before the Civil Rights bill they will simply say get your black ass out my office I'm not giving you s***... Once that became illegal that's when the credit scores popped up and they could say" sorry Mr tap dancing Bojangles we can't give you this business loan because there's this mysterious score that we go by and your score simply not good enough"


That's strange. How come it's not in the history books? I mean sometimes the story changes from mouth to mouth, we all know that. Guy I picked at Chevy dealer told me he was pissed when a guy showed up wanting to pay $200 a month on a fully loaded suburban. Can you blame the salesman?


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Love reading about the oppressed white male! Where’s our parade?


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Tony73 said:


> That's strange. How come it's not in the history books? I mean sometimes the story changes from mouth to mouth, we all know that. Guy I picked at Chevy dealer told me he was pissed when a guy showed up wanting to pay $200 a month on a fully loaded suburban. Can you blame the salesman?


the white burned all the history books & covered it up /s


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> Credit score works the same way for everyone, regardless of skin color. It is neutral and is insensitive to the color of your skin. It is a tool for creditors to determine the risk of lending you money based on your past utilization of credit. Bank won't pass up loaning you money if they believe you are responsible and will pay back because their business model allows them to profit loaning money. They are a business, not a political group.
> 
> Are you saying that people should loan money to financially irresponsible person (which is what a low credit score is) and just eat the risk because risk assessment be damned, I'm black and that's all you need to know?


Is partial to zip codes


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Is partial to zip codes


source required Mr. "credit counselor"


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Tony73 said:


> That's strange. How come it's not in the history books? I mean sometimes the story changes from mouth to mouth, we all know that. Guy I picked at Chevy dealer told me he was pissed when a guy showed up wanting to pay $200 a month on a fully loaded suburban. Can you blame the salesman?


https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.ch...-redlining-20180215-story.html?outputType=amp


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

I know where the racial problem starts. It’s home with parenting. I’ve lost count how many adults use the term “white man” to describe a person of lighter color to their children. It often comes followed by biased comments like the white man this, the white man that. Naturally the children grow like their parents. It’s the education you receive at home that makes who you turn out to be as an adult. I’d say focus less on race and focus more on what matters.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> source required Mr. "credit counselor"
> View attachment 472176


I already posted a source... the government was slick when they made the rules .... And one of the rules they intentionally left out was zip code... You can't base it on race age religion but they left out zip code on purpose ..if you move to Beverly Hills your credit score will go up... if you move to Compton your credit score will go down



Tony73 said:


> I know where the racial problem starts. It's home with parenting. I've lost count how many adults use the term "white man" to describe a person of lighter color to their children. It often comes followed by biased comments like the white man this, the white man that. Naturally the children grow like their parents. It's the education you receive at home that makes who you turn out to be as an adult. I'd say focus less on race and focus more on what matters.


Your race don't matter but I can't sign up for anything or apply for anything without telling them my race


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> I already posted a source... the government was slick when they made the rules .... And one of the rules they intentionally left out was zip code... You can't base it on race age religion but they left out zip code on purpose ..if you move to Beverly Hills your credit score will go up... if you move to Compton your credit score will go down
> 
> 
> Your race don't matter but I can't sign up for anything or apply for anything without telling them my race


No source that you posted indicated that credit score is based on ZiP. Hate to break it to you but basing credit score off area would undermine the tool's ability to assess creditworthiness and can have a diverse range of ethnicity & economic standings in almost every area.



Bobbyk5487 said:


> I already posted a source... the government was slick when they made the rules .... And one of the rules they intentionally left out was zip code... You can't base it on race age religion but they left out zip code on purpose ..if you move to Beverly Hills your credit score will go up... if you move to Compton your credit score will go down
> 
> Your race don't matter but I can't sign up for anything or apply for anything without telling them my race


What did you sign up for or apply for that ask "are you black?"


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Your race don't matter but I can't sign up for anything or apply for anything without telling them my race


Huh!? Normally you get white, black, Hispanic, Asian, other. That's in most applications related to work, data and census. That's what helps a company understand stats. It's not used to keep blacks out. I'm sure there's misuse in 0.001% of businesses worldwide but hardly something that would be used against a person of color here in America.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Tony73 said:


> Huh!? Normally you get white, black, Hispanic, Asian, other. That's in most applications related to work, data and census. That's what helps a company understand stats. It's not used to keep blacks out. I'm sure there's misuse in 0.001% of businesses worldwide but hardly something that would be used against a person of color here in America.


But that doesn't fit the narrative of relentless oppression to the point of crippling my daily life - if I don't have someone or something to blame all my problems, I would have to take accountability for my own destiny and success and that must not be allowed!


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Tony73 said:


> Huh!? Normally you get white, black, Hispanic, Asian, other. That's in most applications related to work, data and census. That's what helps a company understand stats. It's not used to keep blacks out. I'm sure there's misuse in 0.001% of businesses worldwide but hardly something that would be used against a person of color here in America.


All I said is I got to put my race down for everything I sign up for something...all this other crap y'all doing and saying to try to make me seem like I'm wrong about something is childish immature and I feel like it's a mental condition that plagues White America


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> All I said is I got to put my race down for everything I sign up for something...all this other crap y'all doing and saying to try to make me seem like I'm wrong about something is childish immature and I feel like it's a mental condition that plagues White America


Denial! Bro you can't claim discrimination because a job application asks you to check the box that corresponds to your race. If the employer tells you that they're not hiring you because of your skin color that's illegal and unheard of. Nobody gonna do that to you, at least no real respectable company.

I'm afraid the mind is your biggest enemy. I mentioned this before. I think 90% of today's racial conflicts are psychological within oneself. There's always going to be bias here and there but imagine if I would give up fulfilling my goals because someone tells me I can't. That gives me more fuel to show them I can while disregarding them as an asshole.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> But that doesn't fit the narrative of relentless oppression to the point of crippling my daily life - if I don't have someone or something to blame all my problems, I would have to take accountability for my own destiny and success and that must not be allowed!


I honestly don't have any problems... My credit score is great I have a good nest egg... My criminal record is clean... I'm healthy I'm young I'm handsome... I'll look nearly 20 years younger than what I actually am.... I come from the tribe of Mandingo lol... I've have three cars paid off... I'm in the market for a nice home... I never said the system was holding me back from anyting... And I also said I don't believe in handouts... I haven't taken any kind of Corona stimulus this whole time and I've been working full-time the entire time... So this crap about me saying somebody is holding me back it's just y'all delusion...my point is how evil it is how whites get soooo upset anytime they think blacks are being giving a helping hand...but y'all don't mind Israel or other whites receiving millions and billions...even you all messiah said blacks built america

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.po...mp-black-voters-white-house-mini-rally-029858


Tony73 said:


> Denial! Bro you can't claim discrimination because a job application asks you to check the box that corresponds to your race. If the employer tells you that they're not hiring you because of your skin color that's illegal and unheard of. Nobody gonna do that to you, at least no real respectable company.
> 
> I'm afraid the mind is your biggest enemy. I mentioned this before. I think 90% of today's racial conflicts are psychological within oneself. There's always going to be bias here and there but imagine if I would give up fulfilling my goals because someone tells me I can't. That gives me more fuel to show them I can while disregarding them as an @@@@@@@.


When did I claim discrimination ..all I claimed was race must matter because I'm constantly having to tell people I'm black when I'm applying for anyting or I'm signing up for anything


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> When did I claim discrimination ..all I claimed was race must matter because I'm constantly having to tell people I'm black when I'm applying for anyting or I'm signing up for anything


So does Whites, Asians and Latinos. If the government tomorrow says, no more ethnical boxes on jobs, census, etc... what happens? They'll never know what communities or groups of people are largely being affected. That would aggravate the problem by 100%

That's how they keep track of how diverse companies are. I believe it's law to have variety of groups within one place. No corporate in America has 100% white workers. And that's thanks to those boxes that keep things balanced.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Tony73 said:


> So does Whites, Asians and Latinos. If the government tomorrow says, no more ethnical boxes on jobs, census, etc... what happens? They'll never know what communities or groups of people are largely being affected. That would aggravate the problem by 100%
> 
> That's how they keep track of how diverse companies are. I believe it's law to have variety of groups within one place. No corporate in America has 100% white workers. And that's thanks to those boxes that keep things balanced.


I can't call you the a word so I'm going to call you blissfully ignorant...you keep implying that I said other don't have to check those boxes....but if we are such a melting pot...there shouldnt be any boxes...thats why one of the agendas at play now is mixed babies...the Kardashians Obama and drake got white girls hungry for mixed kids to the point the white birth rate is at its lowest rate ever...give it 50 years...mix race will be the dominate race...them and Hispanics and it'll be no need for them boxes...


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> I can't call you the a word so I'm going to call you blissfully ignorant...you keep implying that I said other don't have to check those boxes....but if we are such a melting pot...there shouldnt be any boxes...thats why one of the agendas at play now is mixed babies...the Kardashians Obama and drake got white girls hungry for mixed kids to the point the white birth rate is at its lowest rate ever...give it 50 years...mix race will be the dominate race...them and Hispanics and it'll be no need for them boxes...


That would eliminate all the diversity... What makes America great is all its different cultures.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Tony73 said:


> That would eliminate all the diversity... What makes America great is all its different cultures.


It's a agenda...but as we see whites wont let go so easily...2020 and the best we got is two old white guys that vividly remember people who was born in the 1800s...i think we'll have nuclear war before China become the 1 number super power or whites become a minority


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Soldiering said:


> The racial divide is secular. We are involved in a spiritual war of evil vs. Good. Unfortunately we live in Satan's domain so they have home court advantage. This is a fallen &#127758;


So, Lucifer was cast down upon the earth? What in the hell does that have to do with race? Saying racial divide is secular while invoking religion makes no sense. We are all **** sapiens whose souls are up for grabs, depending on your market.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Judge and Jury said:


> So, Lucifer was cast down upon the earth? What in the hell does that have to do with race? Saying racial divide is secular while invoking religion makes no sense. We are all **** sapiens whose souls are up for grabs, depending on your market.


Or blame Russia...


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> So much for racial equality :smiles:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268643816292020224





AveragePerson said:


> So much for racial equality :smiles:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268643816292020224


The American dream is not about racial equality. The dream is about equal opportunity.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Judge and Jury said:


> The American dream is not about racial equality. The dream is about equal opportunity.


I know tensions will be high in the hood. I'm not risking getting a rock thrown in my car or have my windshield smashed just for being white. Can't wait for the news to cover the recession.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> I hung out with wealthy kids in high school. There is definitely privilege in our society. It's not limited to white people, and it's economic privilege first and foremost. It's not everything, but it's massive and most people will _never_ catch up to those kids. The world is theirs, from birth, unless they squander it.
> 
> You might not believe it until you see it firsthand.


Sure, those kids were born lucky. But, where did the wealth originate? Someone in America chased the dream, worked harder and smarter and created the wealth and gave their children a better life. Sounds like sour grapes. I expected better opinions from you.


----------



## ghrdrd (Jun 26, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> So much for racial equality :smiles:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268643816292020224


Why are you surprised?
Us white people are the cause of all the evil in the world apparently.
All blacks are saints and golden. 
Can never do wrong.
Made in God's image, perfection incarnate.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Uberguyken said:


> Ummm ok I'm game.... Why is this Ok for Black owned businesses, but not for White owned... This is Reverse Racism at it's core.... And a Crock of Shyt. So when did it become my fault as a white person that these BLACK owned businesses don't know how to market their brand? NOT MY FAULT! If you can't run a profitable business then get out the game... I don't give a F what race you are.


Maybe, if you have a business, you could request help in promoting your business. Have you ever promoted your business? Have you ever requested help from the SBA or other government agencies or non-profit groups? Do you run a profitable business? Sounds like a bunch of sour grapes and whining by an unsuccessful dick who blames others for his sad situation in life.



UberBastid said:


> That's not discrimination.
> Racist.
> 
> Now if you asked for support for one of your business owners who are white >>>> now THAT is racism.


Sounds like a marketing ploy to me to get more minority owned businesses to pay fees to be included in the app.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Judge and Jury said:


> Maybe, if you have a business, you could request help in promoting your business. Have you ever promoted your business? Have you ever requested help from the SBA or other government agencies or non-profit groups? Do you run a profitable business? Sounds like a bunch of sour grapes and whining by an unsuccessful dick who blames others for his sad situation in life.
> 
> 
> Sounds like a marketing ploy to me to get more minority owned businesses to pay fees to be included in the app.


Sounds like a pointless rant from a meaningless useless excuse of a human being...who likes to seem relevant when in fact he's a useless POS... But hey I could be wrong.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Uberguyken said:


> And get grief when we do and grief when we dont. What ever happened to standing on your own... I'm getting tired of having to not reach my potential just because some groups bytch about not reaching theirs... Man up and make something of yourself. And before going there I'm not talking about brutality issues.... I've been tazzed and jumped on by 3 cops before your didn't hear me screaming fowl. Cops go too far sometimes....I get it. I'm talking about being successful on your own merits... I'm tired of having to stand down so the other group goes ahead... stand up and be a man and stop expecting someone to carry your ass.


So, you can't reach your potential because others are standing in your way? Sounds like the same complaint the minorities are voicing. Man up and stop blaming others for your failures.


Uberguyken said:


> Sounds like a pointless rant from a meaningless useless excuse of a human being...who likes to seem relevant when in fact he's a useless POS... But hey I could be wrong.


Yep. You are wrong again.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Judge and Jury said:


> So, you can't reach your potential because others are standing in your way? Sounds like the same complaint the minorities are voicing. Man up and stop blaming others for your failures.
> 
> Yep. You are wrong again.


Your an idiot stop reading your leftist views into everything you read... And you got me F'd up cuz brother I'm all about taking ownership of my life... If more of the left idiots would we wouldn't be where we are now.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Uberguyken said:


> Your an idiot stop reading your leftist views into everything you read... And you got me F'd up cuz brother I'm all about taking ownership of my life... If more of the left idiots would we wouldn't be where we are now.


Equal opportunity is not the same as equal results. Equal results is the leftist program. I promote equal opportunity for all hard working Americans without stupid biases such as race, gender, age, etc.



UberBastid said:


> And apparent poverty has it's advantages.
> 
> Yea. Sometimes you don't even need to go that far.
> When I was in ER last week, I saw a friend come in, in handcuffs and get blood drawn.


Poverty has it's advantages? What an ignorant statement. Have you ever gone hungry? Or worse, your children gone hungry?



LetsBeSmart said:


> The Indian population and Asian population small compared to the white people who gave them a job and are by far the richest in the USA all day long, with out white people and I mean Europe white the USA becomes a 3rd world country just like the many failing countries in Africa, Asia, South America and so on, so even if it's true which it is probably due to them coming here for IT type jobs that the white man is giving them as usual, what does that mean zero, you know why you are trying to deflect the underachieving African American with others, because you don't have a leg to stand on and if others had enough courage to stand up and say the truth you would really take a forum verbal beating, enjoy yourself you can't win.


Are you of English descent? Seems they were very hostile to all the white immigrants from the European continent, claiming they were underachieving. No dogs or Irishmen allowed, (even from the British Isles.) By the way, your post sounds like a second grader complaining they took all your opportunities away. Man up and take responsibility for your life.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Judge and Jury said:


> Sure, those kids were born lucky. But, where did the wealth originate? Someone in America chased the dream, worked harder and smarter and created the wealth and gave their children a better life. Sounds like sour grapes. I expected better opinions from you.


Sour grapes? I'm among the privileged kids. I didn't have the wealth, but I had a lot of advantages growing up that made life easier. I wasn't "born on third base thinking I got a triple" but I wasn't that far off.

Also, some of them were my friends. I didn't resent their wealth. They didn't choose it, anymore than people born poor chose that.

The subtext isn't that I wish I were born rich. The subtext is that I wish that no one was born with extreme disadvantages. You know I'm a reasonable thinker, but I do have one unreasonable expectation, and that's that we work towards a fairer society, even if we've never done it before.


----------



## Giantsfan1503 (Sep 18, 2019)

WLM?? :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Judge and Jury said:


> So, Lucifer was cast down upon the earth? What in the hell does that have to do with race? Saying racial divide is secular while invoking religion makes no sense. We are all **** sapiens whose souls are up for grabs, depending on your market.


Some are Neanderthal...and they just can't relate to full blooded humans


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> I sent Oprah a letter apologizing for my white privilege.
> Haven't gotten a reply yet.
> Hope she forgives me.
> 
> ...


Hell yeah I'm black and hell yeah God hates white America...yall don't keep commandments...the bible say God hate pork eaters...nearly every white person I know eat pork religiously blacks too....most the successful blacks and people in general are those that don't eat pork...look how blessed places like Dubai is or Saudi Arabia...without white people interfering the entire middle east and Africa would be super powers... Africa sits on zillions of dollars worth of resources so do the middle east...what do Europe have that people of color need?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

I'm going to quote one of my favorite Das Racist lines:



> We not racist, we love white people!
> Ford trucks, apple pies! Bald eagles
> Yeah, Cheetos, Doritos, Fritos
> Pringles, Kraft Singles, Slim Jims, Sierra Mist!
> Butter Crunch cookies, Sour Patch Kids!


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

I'm done here✌


----------



## UberasIgo (Jun 8, 2020)

There is privilege and discrimination, nut it has more to do with the inequality of opportunity. The best way to move to up the socioeconomic ladder is education, and the american education system is very disperse and uneven therefore if you live in a poor neighborhood you get a worse education. Also black people live at a higher percentage in inner cities which have a higher level of pollution which results in health problems that could impair them. The white privilege comes from centuries of repression. It's not that companies are actively seeking white people over black people, it's just that if you put at a disadvantage when you're brown its harder to catch up. But obviously there a lot of black people that improved their situation and what an individual person does obviously has a bigger effect.


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> It's simply not true...we're not allow to say the J word here...so I'm going to say israeli Americans own all of these places and most the sport teams and most the banks...those are the billionaires who got the bulk of the bailout....it was just another reparation that white America have no problem with as long as no blacks got any...one black guy got like a million...the FBI locked right in on him and he's now in federal custody
> 
> https://www.courttv.com/news/reality-tv-personality-maurice-fayne-charged-with-bank-fraud/
> 
> ...


Your source for information about FICO scores is crap. More slanderous BS. Back when I started checking my scores it was 543. So much for your automatic 700 hypothesis.



> *What Is a FICO Score? *
> 
> A FICO score is a type of credit score created by the Fair Isaac Corporation. Lenders use borrowers' FICO scores along with other details on borrowers' credit reports to assess credit risk and determine whether to extend credit. FICO scores take into account various factors in five areas to determine creditworthiness: *payment history, current level of indebtedness, types of credit used, length of credit history, and new credit accounts*. (emphasis added)


https://www.investopedia.com/terms/f/ficoscore.asp
Note there is nothing about zip codes or areas or race or whatever nonsensical BS you claim to be a factor.
The data also have to be at companies that report credit relevant data. The pay-by-the-week (No Credit Check) car lots usually don't report.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

CarpeNoctem said:


> Your source for information about FICO scores is crap. More slanderous BS. Back when I started checking my scores it was 543. So much for your automatic 700 hypothesis.
> 
> https://www.investopedia.com/terms/f/ficoscore.asp
> Note there is nothing about zip codes or areas or race or whatever nonsensical BS you claim to be a factor.
> The data also have to be at companies that report credit relevant data. The pay-by-the-week (No Credit Check) car lots usually don't report.


----------



## blackjackross (Dec 16, 2016)

Tony73 said:


> Ok so these kids were born in wealth. Their parents or grandparents had to start somewhere. Bottom line is, you have to work hard to accomplish your goals.
> 
> Theres always going to be someone richer. Once you get that mindset that the world doesn't want you to thrive that's it, you giving up on yourself. It wasn't anyone else blocking you from achieving your dreams. Everyone has bad experiences.


"Behind every great fortune lies a great crime." _Honore Balzac_


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

blackjackross said:


> "Behind every great fortune lies a great crime." _Honore Balzac_


"Let's start digging the left first."


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Thank you... A insult from you is a compliment from God
> [/QUOTE
> I am a little strange also, you and I in the same league.





Tony73 said:


> That's actually a pretty good point and yes I'm positive few people follow those guidelines. The problem with the American experiment is that people continue to build ghettos to segregate themselves. That's not only blacks. So what happens when step out of your neighborhood? You're in so and so neighborhood. Psychologically it makes you feel like an outsider when you're literally only a few blocks away. A lot of this shit is psychological. If you watched shows like cops you see a lot of white people are caught with illegal substances and get their asses kicked by cops too. When you're white victimizing yourself simply won't work anywhere in the world. Minorities benefit from amplified victimization because social culture now dicktates everyone must be more accepting.
> 
> the problem with that is, it's almost as if you're being forced to hang out with so and so because that's the new norm they're trying to pass. If you don't you get shamed, that's why all these football coaches and big corporations are jumping in into this trending marketing opportunity. They don't want to be perceived as racists. There's bad apples in every culture. Being silent doesn't mean being a bad person. Geez everyone can protest for whatever cause they want. I think people get the point by now, and all the arson and theft that came along with the protests is absolutely not justifiable.
> 
> Everyone forgot about Covid. What happens next? 2 weeks from now we could be back to square zero. Everyone back inside the house, business going bankrupt, and states going broke. All because people can't find balance between ethics and common sense. The cause is just, but the timing is not.


No way, I have been trying to expain this for 5 decades, and I think it might take you a bit longer........


Bobbyk5487 said:


>


Oh shit he's back, clean it up fellows.



LetsBeSmart said:


> No way, I have been trying to expain this for 5 decades, and I think it might take you a bit longer........
> 
> Oh shit he's back, clean it up fellows.


If you are a woman, black, hispanic or a mix you have a huge edge over the white male, this is wrong, the Feds pay companies to hire them with Affirmative Action and promotions also, this is a racist and sexist policy, they must stop this, President Trump get rid of Affirmative Action today. People should get jobs, promotions and get into college on merit and merit alone. The left wing fights to keep this in place because they are racist and sexist at their core.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

LetsBeSmart said:


> No way, I have been trying to expain this for 5 decades, and I think it might take you a bit longer........
> 
> Oh shit he's back, clean it up fellows.
> 
> ...


So black males in America got a advantage over white males in America... If that's what makes you feel good to think things like that.. then who am I to come in and disturb your happiness ...you have a good day buddy



LetsBeSmart said:


> No way, I have been trying to expain this for 5 decades, and I think it might take you a bit longer........
> 
> Oh shit he's back, clean it up fellows.
> 
> ...


that whole narrative is re tarded and evil to keep preaching something that you know is a blatant lie... how do it feel to know that even your own youth is sick of your crap
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.marketwatch.com/amp/story/guid/F931EDF2-F547-11E7-A4FF-4ACC52763683


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> So black males in America got a advantage over white males in America... If that's what makes you feel good to think things like that.. then who am I to come in and disturb your happiness ...you have a good day buddy
> 
> 
> that whole narrative is re tarded and evil to keep preaching something that you know is a blatant lie... how do it feel to know that even your own youth is sick of your crap
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.marketwatch.com/amp/story/guid/F931EDF2-F547-11E7-A4FF-4ACC52763683


Sounds like you're biased against whites. Out curiosity, why is that?


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> So black males in America got a advantage over white males in America... If that's what makes you feel good to think things like that.. then who am I to come in and disturb your happiness ...you have a good day buddy
> 
> 
> that whole narrative is re tarded and evil to keep preaching something that you know is a blatant lie... how do it feel to know that even your own youth is sick of your crap
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.marketwatch.com/amp/story/guid/F931EDF2-F547-11E7-A4FF-4ACC52763683


We all know that it's all about the dollar in US so the Feds paying a owner of a company with tax breaks to hire women and minorities and you don't think this helps you, come on it is so hard to talk to some people because it's either their way or the highway. Many wonder why black people stay in the hood when it can be very dangerous, because they live for free or almost free, do you think this is a advantage when trying to save for a house of whatever, of course it is, another huge advantage, what else do you want reparations, you have been getting reparations for 100 years and you want more.


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

Bobbyk5487 said:


>


Oh yeah, that's a credible source! bwahahaha &#129315;


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

CarpeNoctem said:


> Oh yeah, that's a credible source! bwahahaha &#129315;


Is 600k still more that 4 million in your world little Johnny?



LetsBeSmart said:


> We all know that it's all about the dollar in US so the Feds paying a owner of a company with tax breaks to hire women and minorities and you don't think this helps you, come on it is so hard to talk to some people because it's either their way or the highway. Many wonder why black people stay in the hood when it can be very dangerous, because they live for free or almost free, do you think this is a advantage when trying to save for a house of whatever, of course it is, another huge advantage, what else do you want reparations, you have been getting reparations for 100 years and you want more.


So which one is it...are we in the hood or are we getting great jobs that white men deserve...it can't be both....go get you diagnosis



Tony73 said:


> Sounds like you're biased against whites. Out curiosity, why is that?


Go get a mental health check up...white youth is ready to burn the house down with their parents in it because y'all are so sick


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Is 600k still more that 4 million in your world little Johnny?
> 
> 
> So which one is it...are we in the hood or are we getting great jobs that white men deserve...it can't be both....go get you diagnosis
> ...


Can you imagine making a food delivery to this guys house, he would wait in the window to see if you are white or black, if black you get a tip if white you don't get shit.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

LetsBeSmart said:


> Can you imagine making a food delivery to this guys house, he would wait in the window to see if you are white or black, if black you get a tip if white you don't get shit.


That's something a child would assume...once you start making blind assumptions you have completely lost


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> That's something a child would assume...once you start making blind assumptions you have completely lost


Says the racist that paints all white people as devils.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

CarpeNoctem said:


> Says the racist that paints all white people as devils.


Just repent my friend and stop trying to dwell in evilness....most whites are unrepentant in their b.s.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

waldowainthrop said:


> I hung out with wealthy kids in high school. There is definitely privilege in our society. It's not limited to white people, and it's economic privilege first and foremost. It's not everything, but it's massive and most people will _never_ catch up to those kids. The world is theirs, from birth, unless they squander it.
> 
> You might not believe it until you see it firsthand.


On the flip side, I've worked with many folks who came from the ghetto. Most their family still almost 100% on gov't dime. But, they worked hard, made good choices, and now make well over 6 figures.

That's the thing. If you make good choices, work hard, most likely you will be fine. And your children can bump up from there.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

DriverMark said:


> On the flip side, I've worked with many folks who came from the ghetto. Most their family still almost 100% on gov't dime. But, they worked hard, made good choices, and now make well over 6 figures.
> 
> That's the thing. If you make good choices, work hard, most likely you will be fine. And your children can bump up from there.


I agree that people can come from poor places and do well, but I think it is far more difficult to do today than it was decades ago.

It is also a strategy that depends on hard work _and_ good fortune (not getting a rare disease, not being born with certain disadvantages besides lack of money, not being killed young). Everyone can have those things happen to them, but they're greater hardships for the already disadvantaged. Some people have to be "twice as good".


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

LOL damn and I thought the Chicago section was bad. Just rename this to "Bash Black Americans."


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Shakur said:


> LOL damn and I thought the Chicago section was bad. Just rename this to "Bash Black Americans."


For the record, I love black people, and I love all people.

I will talk about ideas around race and class critically but not against any person or broad identity group.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

waldowainthrop said:


> I agree that people can come from poor places and do well, but I think it is far more difficult to do today than it was decades ago.


It's also many of these kids are in a hopeless situation from the start given the parents they are stuck with. Single family homes. Lack of, well, a lot. Having lived in a lower income area once upon a time, I still just shake my head stuff we saw. And I'm just left thinking there is little hope these kids will find a better life.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Shakur said:


> LOL damn and I thought the Chicago section was bad. Just rename this to "Bash Black Americans."


And they asked the moderator to close it because a black driver (myself) was responding...they got mad that I revealed that white supremacist are actually mentally ill...these people sound like 11 year olds...and they care nothing about facts only their defected emotions



DriverMark said:


> It's also many of these kids are in a hopeless situation from the start given the parents they are stuck with. Single family homes. Lack of, well, a lot. Having lived in a lower income area once upon a time, I still just shake my head stuff we saw. And I'm just left thinking there is little hope these kids will find a better life.


Living in a white area I shake my head at the things I saw...everyone on anti depressants...we had two suicides ..a murder suicide.. meth...opioids and the police had to set up a special task Force to bust all the child porn lovers....it was a sht show


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

@Bobbyk5487 Best not to discuss mod actions, but you're being paranoid. Mods shut down stuff when forum rules are broken or threads are going nowhere good. I have a recipe of words that could help any thread get shut down, but I don't like doing that so I don't.


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> And they asked the moderator to close it because a black driver (myself) was responding...they got mad that I revealed that white supremacist are actually mentally ill...these people sound like 11 year olds...and they care nothing about facts only their defected emotions
> 
> 
> Living in a white area I shake my head at the things I saw...everyone on anti depressants...we had two suicides ..a murder suicide.. meth...opioids and the police had to set up a special task Force to bust all the child porn lovers....it was a sht show


Lol oh I know. But like I said in a similar thread in the Chicago section.....You aren't changing anybody's mind about something that they THINK doesn't affect them in the slightest.

"They" are not on uberpeople to have purposeful conversation. They are on here to talk shit &#128514;



waldowainthrop said:


> For the record, I love black people, and I love all people.
> 
> I will talk about ideas around race and class critically but not against any person or broad identity group.


I love pizza, normally I get it with spinach, black olives and raw garlic to help me feel better about eating so much bread. It makes the first part of my runs difficult &#128518;


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Shakur said:


> Lol oh I know. But like I said in a similar thread in the Chicago section.....You aren't changing anybody's mind about something that they THINK doesn't affect them in the slightest.
> 
> "They" are not on uberpeople to have purposeful conversation. They are on here to talk shit &#128514;
> 
> ...


That's why I called them autistic...a entire demographic of people that hold jobs and positions of power that lives in a alternate false reality....but according to uberpeople I can't call them that anymore so now I'm stuck calling them blissfully ignorant...


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

@Bobbyk5487 this stuff is psychological man your head messing with you. It's like moderate schizophrenic episodes, or a inner demon telling you to always be on guard. The issue with society is people use stereotypes to refer to one another.

What I can tell you is being a far left Democrat won't get things done right. You don't reach peace by making aggressive protests and being biased against other races. It goes against the core fundaments put in place by the founding fathers.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> @Bobbyk5487 Best not to discuss mod actions, but you're being paranoid. Mods shut down stuff when forum rules are broken or threads are going nowhere good. I have a recipe of words that could help any thread get shut down, but I don't like doing that so I don't.


One of the members actually said close it because a black driver is in here...like this was suppose to be a secret party or something


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> That's why I called them autistic...a entire demographic of people that hold jobs and positions of power that lives in a alternate false reality....but according to uberpeople I can't call them that anymore so now I'm stuck calling them blissfully ignorant...


This guy is posting from prison, what are you in for? Probably a drive by or selling drugs.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Tony73 said:


> @Bobbyk5487 this stuff is psychological man your head messing with you. It's like moderate schizophrenic episodes, or a inner demon telling you to always be on guard. The issue with society is people use stereotypes to refer to one another.
> 
> What I can tell you is being a far left Democrat won't get things done right. You don't reach peace by making aggressive protests and being biased against other races. It goes against the core fundaments put in place by the founding fathers.


So I'm the one with the problem...not you and the white supremacist who say blacks are broke unemployed in the ghetto but at the same time they say blacks are taking all the white man good jobs because of affirmative action...yall can't even get you lies together


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> One of the members actually said close it because a black driver is in here...like this was suppose to be a secret party or something


I didn't see that post.

I do tell people at the white people meetings not to say things like that, though.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

LetsBeSmart said:


> This guy is posting from prison, what are you in for? Probably a drive by or selling drugs.


Are you drunk again like yesterday?


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Are you drunk again like yesterday?


Unfortunately no, but there is always tomorrow, are you jealous, can't get your hands on booze or drugs in the can, maybe drugs.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

People who can't come up with an idea on how to address crime and corruption in their own communities always turn into experts when addressing perceived issues in the Black community.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> So I'm the one with the problem...not you and the white supremacist who say blacks are broke unemployed in the ghetto but at the same time they say blacks are taking all the white man good jobs because of affirmative action...yall can't even get you lies together


Blacks aren't taking the good jobs. All the jobs get shipped off to India and China. There's no such thing as a white or black job. That's stereotyping. Look at Rohit the only Uber employee on duty.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

LetsBeSmart said:


> Unfortunately no, but there is always tomorrow, are you jealous, can't get your hands on booze or drugs in the can, maybe drugs.


Wtf...if you this stupid sober I'll hate to see you drunk...now your delusions got you saying I'm in jail and driving for uber at the same time...you worst than the north Texas guy who argued that 600k was more than 4 million



waldowainthrop said:


> I didn't see that post.
> 
> I do tell people at the white people meetings not to say things like that, though.


----------



## MikeSki (Apr 2, 2020)

Tony73 said:


> I think everyone knows nothing will change during this presidency... Businesses everywhere are taking advantage of the circumstances to generate more business for themselves. Creating an illusion that will not last very long.


do you think brothers have only got choked out under this president? You had a black President that didn't do shit about it either none of them give a crap none of them ever will.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

@Bobbyk5487 You definitely misread that post. That guy was saying he was sick of reading tacitly racist or otherwise questionable posts about racism. The context was that he was concerned that the community was becoming less pleasant for people who could be the targets of bias.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

MikeSki said:


> do you think brothers have only got choked out under this president? You had a black President that didn't do shit about it either none of them give a crap none of them ever will.


It's not that they don't give a crap. They don't overreact. Obama was one of the most chill presidents America ever had. A president that finally didn't have war in his vocabulary.

Most things related to race are psychological.
By becoming hyper aggressive you only make things worse.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> @Bobbyk5487 You definitely misread that post. That guy was saying he was sick of reading tacitly racist or otherwise questionable posts about racism. The context was that he was concerned that the community was becoming less pleasant for people who could be the targets of bias.


So it would be ok if blacks wasn't in here..like trump said...just locker room talk


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> So it would be ok if blacks wasn't in here..like trump said...just locker room talk


No, I think he was implying that he was not a white driver or that he had sympathy for people who were not white.

It's almost exactly the opposite of how you're interpreting it.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Trump's the worst president ever...6 months into this corona crap and we still don't have rubbing alcohol and Lysol.. Obama went through corona and Ebola and we didn't run out of nothing and nothing had to close


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Wtf...if you this stupid sober I'll hate to see you drunk...now your delusions got you saying I'm in jail and driving for uber at the same time...you worst than the north Texas guy who argued that 600k was more than 4 million


It all makes sense to me, you are angry at ****** for locking you up, 10-4. Very similar to the BLM movement, African Americans are rioting and angry because cops are arresting them for commiting crimes, so they figure if they rob, riot and burn enough the cops will just stop arresting them and take a hands off approach, then you can do what ever you want.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> No, I think he was implying that he was not a white driver or that he had sympathy for people who were not white.
> 
> It's almost exactly the opposite of how you're interpreting it.


Ok...if you say so



LetsBeSmart said:


> It all makes sense to me, you are angry at ****** for locking you up, 10-4. Very similar to the BLM movement, African Americans are rioting and angry because cops are arresting them for commiting crimes, so they figure if they rob, riot and burn enough the cops will just stop arresting them and take a hands off approach, then you can do what ever you want.


I'm not responding to a 11 year old with special needs



LetsBeSmart said:


> It all makes sense to me, you are angry at ****** for locking you up, 10-4. Very similar to the BLM movement, African Americans are rioting and angry because cops are arresting them for commiting crimes, so they figure if they rob, riot and burn enough the cops will just stop arresting them and take a hands off approach, then you can do what ever you want.


Of course it make sense to you


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Ok...if you say so
> 
> 
> I'm not responding to a 11 year old with special needs
> ...


I think you need a mental health evaluation, get help please, there are prison doctors.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

LetsBeSmart said:


> I think you need a mental health evaluation, get help please, there are prison doctors.


&#128077;✌


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

DriverMark said:


> On the flip side, I've worked with many folks who came from the ghetto. Most their family still almost 100% on gov't dime. But, they worked hard, made good choices, and now make well over 6 figures.
> 
> That's the thing. If you make good choices, work hard, most likely you will be fine. And your children can bump up from there.


This post almost broke my heart. I was dating a black woman in Michigan. She was wonderful and we were talking about getting married.

We went to her parents home a couple hours away and were having a great time. Then the brothers showed up. It was Honky this, ****** that. The parents couldn't stop them. We left and I told her it didn't matter to me, but she later told me of all the trouble our relationship caused and said she wouldn't put me through it.

Still breaks my heart thinking about it


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> This post almost broke my heart. I was dating a black woman in Michigan. She was wonderful and we were talking about getting married.
> 
> We went to her parents home a couple hours away and were having a great time. Then the brothers showed up. It was Honky this, ****** that. The parents couldn't stop them. We left and I told her it didn't matter to me, but she later told me of all the trouble our relationship caused and said she wouldn't put me through it.
> 
> Still breaks my heart thinking about it


You telling a bold face lie


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Trump's the worst president ever...6 months into this corona crap and we still don't have rubbing alcohol and Lysol.. Obama went through corona and Ebola and we didn't run out of nothing and nothing had to close


Of course you liked Obama and the first racist, they are racists just like you.


----------



## MikeSki (Apr 2, 2020)

Tony73 said:


> It's not that they don't give a crap. They don't overreact. Obama was one of the most chill presidents America ever had. A president that finally didn't have war in his vocabulary.
> 
> Most things related to race are psychological.
> By becoming hyper aggressive you only make things worse.


Didn't have war in his vocabulary? Do you have any idea how many people he killed? He was the droner in chief. But forget all that. 
a simple law that said a cop that does nothing is just as guilty as the cop he didn't stop from [insert crime here] would change a lot. On the streets snitches get stitches it shouldn't be that way in a police department n that job not snitching should be criminal.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

BigRedDriver said:


> This post almost broke my heart. I was dating a black woman in Michigan. She was wonderful and we were talking about getting married.
> 
> We went to her parents home a couple hours away and were having a great time. Then the brothers showed up. It was Honky this, ****** that. The parents couldn't stop them. We left and I told her it didn't matter to me, but she later told me of all the trouble our relationship caused and said she wouldn't put me through it.
> 
> Still breaks my heart thinking about it


Some of the most racist, nasty people on planet earth African Americans.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Its insane how white men are obsessed with telling lies about how racist blacks have been to them...i see why why women have decided to end the white race once and for all

https://m.facebook.com/story/graphq...fSTEzNzg2Njg1OTU5OTM3NDozMjAwNzk5MDA5OTcyNzk1


LetsBeSmart said:


> Of course you liked Obama and the first racist, they are racists just like you.


I really don't like him that much and I'm sure you feel trump did a better job managing corona than Obama


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Just repent my friend and stop trying to dwell in evilness....most whites are unrepentant in their b.s.


I have nothing for which to repent - at least not to the likes of you!


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Its insane how white men are obsessed with telling lies about how racist blacks have been to them...i see why why women have decided to end the white race once and for all
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/story/graphq...fSTEzNzg2Njg1OTU5OTM3NDozMjAwNzk5MDA5OTcyNzk1
> 
> I really don't like him that much and I'm sure you feel trump did a better job managing corona than Obama


I said yesterday I liked what Obama did with the health care because it helped millions of poor Americans who could not possibly afford health care, but that is it, the rest of his presidency was terrible, his wife was a disgrace and the 20+ years in the racist church that you probably belong to was horrible, but it seems the Democrats will put anyone in office even if they are proven racists.


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

Is this a troll thread?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Shakur said:


> Is this a troll thread?


OP has been known to post intentionally controversial posts. I don't know if it's trolling, but it's got the community talking.


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

I'm starting to think it is a russian trying to sow dissent. Taking a way controversial view. Using racist rhetoric. Crossing to some really questionable sources.

I do know he keeps throwing everything against the wall to see what will stick.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Shakur said:


> Is this a troll thread?


Bruh I been going toe to toe with these folks for years...this is the mind of the average white American male ...atleast the middle aged ones...alot of the young ones are actually frontline soldiers for BLM as we can see



CarpeNoctem said:


> I'm starting to think it is a russian trying to sow dissent. Taking a way controversial view. Using racist rhetoric. Crossing to some really questionable sources.
> 
> I do know he keeps throwing everything against the wall to see what will stick.


Na it's people like you...good ole red blood mericans


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Bruh I been going toe to toe with these folks for years...this is the mind of the average white American male ...atleast the middle aged ones...alot of the young ones are actually frontline soldiers for BLM as we can see
> 
> 
> Na it's people like you...good ole red blood mericans


Isn't there some kind of curfew or something, prison aint what it used to be.


----------



## RogerJS (Aug 5, 2015)

Tony73 said:


> I think everyone knows nothing will change during this presidency... Businesses everywhere are taking advantage of the circumstances to generate more business for themselves. Creating an illusion that will not last very long.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Bobbyk5487 said:


>


Why must you post stories about ancient history, you are not living in the real world.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

LetsBeSmart said:


> Why must you post stories about ancient history, you are not living in the real world.


https://www.huffpost.com/entry/hosp...lWR3VtA70EvS2-JCkK2S-HaUbg7fHa59XD2Z_gjVgSNq0
The media said black men beat elderly white woman for no reason...come to find out she's 24 and in the middle of a racially charge protest she stood there with plenty of opportunity to leave but not only did she stand there...once the audio version come out she stood there call them the n word....she deserved worst than what she got....i can reiterate this enough... White supremacist in American society days are OVER!!!


----------



## M62 (Sep 6, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> https://www.huffpost.com/entry/hosp...lWR3VtA70EvS2-JCkK2S-HaUbg7fHa59XD2Z_gjVgSNq0


Terrible story. But don't see what it has to do with this thread.

The article mentions nothing about race (aside from a disclaimer retracting a previous report). And the baby in the picture looks as white as the nurse who got fired.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=4157796554261278&id=442303539143950





M62 said:


> Terrible story. But don't see what it has to do with this thread.
> 
> The article mentions nothing about race (aside from a disclaimer retracting a previous report that the babies were black). And the baby in the picture looks as white as the nurse who got fired.


It was black babies


----------



## M62 (Sep 6, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> It was black babies


And you know that how? Because the nurse was white, so it must have been racist rather than someone being a jerk?

I googled the article and the word 'black'. And the only mention of black I found was the huffpost's retraction of it.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

M62 said:


> And you know that how? Because the nurse was white, so it must have been racist, rather than someone being a jerk?
> 
> I googled the article and the word 'black'. And the only mention of black I found was the huffpost's retraction of it.


She played in the clud by 50 cent and said since the riots this how she feel about these little Satans....that where common sense comes into play


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Bobbyk5487 said:


>


I can't watch it... She said **** twice in the first 20 seconds. I'd say go learn some manners before addressing the general public. Too ratchet for me.


----------



## M62 (Sep 6, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> She played in the clud by 50 cent and said since the riots this how she feel about these little Satans....that where common sense comes into play


The articles are from 2017. It happened three years ago. So not sure how she mentioned the riots. Unless she travelled back in time.

Also, for your benefit, googled the article and the word 'riots' and found nothing.

Pretty evident from all the stories that she just hated babies. As I said, terrible story. But you're trying to find racism where there isn't any.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Tony73 said:


> I can't watch it... She said @@@@ twice in the first 20 seconds. I'd say go learn some manners before addressing the general public. Too ratchet for me.


At 2:40 she spoke a understatement that should resonate with every non White group of people across the planet



M62 said:


> The articles are from 2017. It happened three years ago. So not sure how she mentioned the riots. Unless she travelled back in time.
> 
> Also, for your benefit, googled the article and the word 'riots' and found nothing.
> 
> Pretty evident from all the stories that she just hated babies. As I said, terrible story. But you're trying to find racism where there isn't any.


Maybe it was whatever riot at that time


----------



## M62 (Sep 6, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Maybe it was whatever riot at that time


Like I said. No mention of riots or race in any article. And the one baby pictured looks as white as the nurse.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> At 2:40 she spoke a understatement that should resonate where are non White group of people across the planet


Dude white people will always be around. This isn't a racial race. You can't rid the world of "white" or any other race. It's because these extreme views coming for the far left that you'll never get what BLM are demanding on the street. BLM is now associate with riots, violence, looting, and murder. Everything America is against...


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Tony73 said:


> Dude white people will always be around. This isn't a racial race. You can't rid the world of "white" or any other race. It's because these extreme views coming for the far left that you'll never get what BLM are demanding on the street. BLM is now associate with riots, violence, looting, and murder. Everything America is against...


We got to get white supremacist out of society...or at least make them uncomfortable enough to act civil


----------



## NotYetADriver (Oct 28, 2014)

AveragePerson said:


> But that doesn't fit the narrative of relentless oppression to the point of crippling my daily life - if I don't have someone or something to blame all my problems, I would have to take accountability for my own destiny and success and that must not be allowed!


BINGO


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> So I'm the one with the problem...not you and the white supremacist who say blacks are broke unemployed in the ghetto but at the same time they say blacks are taking all the white man good jobs because of affirmative action...yall can't even get you lies together


How about you just pick what side of victim you want to be on?

Either you are a victim and completely incapable of taking care of the most basic life functions and you need a old rich white liberal to take care of everything for you.

-OR-

You are tired of being seen as some kind of victim that needs all other races to see you as nothing more than a dependent on society. That the last thing you need is some old rich white liberal doing nothing more than taking notice of the color of your skin then treating you accordingly while telling you without them you will never have anything.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Some people make religion and race their #1 priority in live. It’s when you stumble in topics like these that it becomes a good reminder, both topics are very toxic when there’s no unilateral agreement.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> You telling a bold face lie


My sister is shacked up with a black guy. Some of the things his family says about her.....

Old co-worker that is black, occasionally has posted about what black folk say about him dating white women. Yea, it's all "roses and love" dude. Black women don't like their men dating white women (sure it's the same the other way around as well).


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Tony73 said:


> Some people make religion and race their #1 priority in live. It's when you stumble in topics like these that it becomes a good reminder, both topics are very toxic when there's no unilateral agreement.


With an attitude like that I pray for you.


----------



## NotYetADriver (Oct 28, 2014)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> We got to get white supremacist out of society...or at least make them uncomfortable enough to act civil


Wonderful to know that we only have white supremacists to worry about.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

**** Sapiens in a nutshell. 

1st established codes of conduct through religion.

2nd when that failed came politics

3rd when that also failed came currency.

Now desperately searching for the 4th control.
What will the next control be?


----------



## M62 (Sep 6, 2019)

DriverMark said:


> My sister is shacked up with a black guy. Some of the things his family says about her.....
> 
> Old co-worker that is black, occasionally has posted about what black folk say about him dating white women. Yea, it's all "roses and love" dude. Black women don't like their men dating white women (sure it's the same the other way around as well).


My in laws are a mixed couple. They met in college at a time when it was much less prevalent than today. They told me the black students were more bothered by their dating than the white ones.


----------



## TheTruth...... (May 6, 2020)

DriverMark said:


> My sister is shacked up with a black guy. Some of the things his family says about her.....
> 
> Old co-worker that is black, occasionally has posted about what black folk say about him dating white women. Yea, it's all "roses and love" dude. Black women don't like their men dating white women (sure it's the same the other way around as well).


Ok, but as a white man I really don't give a shit about black men dating white women, if you look at succesful black men in US and there are many from all places in life, we know that all races possess over qualified people like me, 10-4, just checking. Oh shit my point, 90% it seems black men with power go with white woman, answer that question, just curious.



Tony73 said:


> **** Sapiens in a nutshell.
> 
> 1st established codes of conduct through religion.
> 
> ...


What probably next is US socialism not what we have seen in the past, special, I am talking 10 or 20 years down the road.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

TheTruth...... said:


> Ok, but as a white man I really don't give a shit about black men dating white women, if you look at succesful black men in US and there are many from all places in life, we know that all races possess over qualified people like me, 10-4, just checking. Oh shit my point, 90% it seems black men with power go with white woman, answer that question, just curious.


Cool.... my "quoted" response wasn't directed at you.

I personally don't give a crap who dates who or who marries who. Do what works for you. But the attitude coming off many black women, well, don't blame men for looking elsewhere :thumbup: .


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Nobody looking at the side effects though. I see a lot of white single moms on the streets with one to three children with no father figure.

The point here, education. Take these less fortunate neighborhoods and pump money into education. Like the saying goes, you can’t teach a old dog new tricks.

If the world doesn’t end with Gen-Z that’s a good place to start. Education is everything, and I don’t mean getting a college degree.


----------



## Halfmybrain (Mar 3, 2018)

Tony73 said:


> I think everyone knows nothing will change during this presidency... Businesses everywhere are taking advantage of the circumstances to generate more business for themselves. Creating an illusion that will not last very long.


You mean like the last administration's reality that lasted WAAAAaaaaayyyyyy too long?


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Go get your diagnosis
> 
> 
> Yeah I've been in numerous relationships with white women and I got a lot of white friends believe it or not... And they all tell me how much white people hate white people it's a well-kept secret in the white community... and that's where the love of dogs come from


it's not about being white, I'd don't care what your skin color is: white, black, brown, yellow, purple with pink polka dots, green/yellow striped, don't give a rats azz, I honestly hate you.



Tony73 said:


> I could be wrong but I think most offenses can be expunged within 6 months of disposition. These expunged offenses only show for law enforcement and other national security agencies. They costs $1000 and up last I heard. I don't know if it applies for convictions or arrests with no convictions.
> 
> Companies could have several thousand employees who committed offenses without even knowing it.


Depends on the state, the crime, the type of conviction, the level of conviction, level of offense and circumstances. In some states it's 6 months for extremely minor offenses, other states and offenses, it's a minimum of 5 yrs, and some misdemeanors can never be expunged and can carry the same weight as a felony. It can also depend on why you want it expunged, and why it matters. When I was 18, I got ticket for park curfew, honestly didn't realize it was after midnight, I had gone for a walk around the park at 9 pm on a summer night, sat in the car to watch the sun finish setting, next thing I know, cop is knocking on my window, it's 1 am. 20 minutes later, I went home with a park curfew ticket (aka 4th degree criminal trespass), 5 yrs later I worked as a security guard, when I went to get my unarmed guard license in that City, they turned me down as a result of it. Yet, 3 months later, 3 other cities all gave me an armed guards license I after I completed my training, they all asked about the 4th degree trespass, I explained it to them, they all laughed and said no problem.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

Fair is fair


----------



## OC-Moe (Oct 6, 2018)

https://www.forbes.com/sites/rachelsandler/2020/06/13/california-assembly-passes-reparations-bill/


----------



## Gigworker (Oct 23, 2019)

Racist people said the same thing in the 1960s when affirmative action was first created from Executive Order 10925.


----------



## OC-Moe (Oct 6, 2018)

Gigworker said:


> Racist people said the same thing in the 1960s when affirmative action was first created from Executive Order 10925.


yeah, everybody repeats and repeats, like a broken record...


----------



## NiteRake (Aug 22, 2019)

OC-Moe said:


> yeah, everybody repeats and repeats, like a broken record...


Yeah, 2 generations (60 years) of "Affirmative Action" and still the same old bullshit. Asking for African food or soul food is fine. It shows a preference in the type of food BUT How is asking for a black owned restaurant any different than asking for a white owned restaurant? So a black owned Wendy's franchise is better than a white one??


----------



## OC-Moe (Oct 6, 2018)

NiteRake said:


> Yeah, 2 generations (60 years) of "Affirmative Action" and still the same old bullshit. Asking for African food or soul food is fine. It shows a preference in the type of food BUT How is asking for a black owned restaurant any different than asking for a white owned restaurant? So a black owned Wendy's franchise is better than a white one??


some will cater to the whims of the hippies, others will avoid the special businesses so who knows what the net effects are at the end but one thing for sure, Asian owned, Hispanic owned, everybody gonna have an opinion and it might not be a hipster one...


----------



## OC-Moe (Oct 6, 2018)

HighDrive said:


> Boo @@@@ing hoo crackas. How does it feel? Suck it up and get over it pale faces


the game has been played for thousands of years, sometimes you win, sometimes you lose, but the game, it has to keep going as long as the skies are blue, the grass green, and the wind blows.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

HighDrive said:


> Boo @@@@ing hoo crackas. How does it feel? Suck it up and get over it pale faces


I don't think anyone deserves special treatment unless there's truly some sort of handicap that prevents then from performing basic duties. What Uber is doing is a desperate move to repair their long negative history they have with people of color.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Tony73 said:


> long negative history they have with people of color.


curious ... 
WHO has a positive history with people of color?


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> curious ...
> WHO has a positive history with people of color?


Maybe if there wasn't so much hostility.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

HighDrive said:


> Boo @@@@ing hoo crackas. How does it feel? Suck it up and get over it pale faces


racist


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> That's not discrimination.
> Racist.
> 
> Now if you asked for support for one of your business owners who are white >>>> now THAT is racism.


Kneel before me and bow down or we shall crush you, burn down your neighborhoods and homes, loot then destroy you . Kneel down before everyone of us . Do it now !


----------



## TheTruth...... (May 6, 2020)

HighDrive said:


> Boo @@@@ing hoo crackas. How does it feel? Suck it up and get over it pale faces


Another African American criminal, boot him now forum.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

TheTruth...... said:


> Another African American criminal, boot him now forum.


Noooo, don't do that.
We are better than that.
Dissenting opinions are welcome in our camp.
We don't squash discussion.

And, I don't think he's criminal ... I think he is brainwashed and maybe stupid ... but, not criminal.
It's not illegal to be wrong - yet.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> We are better than that.


You may be. Some other people are clearly out to be as not "better" as possible.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

All these conflicts are so distressing I had nightmares two nights in a row.

the first, a black young girl early 20’s broke into our home and I found her in the kitchen when I went downstairs For a glass of water.
Dog chased her into the woods but she escaped.

Then the following night I went into two liquor stores to buy a pack of smokes and the first store (black owned) kicked me out. The second one (black owned) the guy wanted to shoot me with a .38 revolver.

Both dreams I was a victim of violence without provoking it. In theory a reflection of watching the news and all the the violent protests on TV.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

waldowainthrop said:


> You may be. Some other people are clearly out to be as not "better" as possible.


I am only responsible for myself ... though my wife might disagree, it's true ...


----------



## 2MsBandT (Dec 15, 2015)

Tony73 said:


> Alright, here's some real talk. In America you get free public education till you finish HS. With a high school diploma you can do anything you want. County colleges are affordable too. I don't buy the talk whites are privileged. How am I privileged? Worked 7 days a week until a few years ago. Now only 5 days a week. Does that make me privileged? I don't do drugs and I try to spend my money wisely. Does that make me privileged? I never needed UI until the epidemic, I don't feel privileged. I get pulled over by cops, and 99% of times get a ticket. Clearly not privileged.
> 
> where's this privilege everyone is talking about!?


<<sigh>> In America that free public education can be different depending on what community you live in. You already demonstrated your privilege in the first 3 sentence. <<<sigh>>> Please take that FREE education you received and education yourself further.


----------



## DJTime (May 31, 2016)

Be a broke insecure Uber driver while daily wasting your white privilege, white supremacist brehs.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

HighDrive said:


> Boo @@@@ing hoo crackas. How does it feel? Suck it up and get over it pale faces


So you hate equality and want special treatment only for blacks?


----------



## crashman (Mar 3, 2020)

Uber has been anti-white for a long time. How often do you see YOUNG white males depicted as drivers on their website? Hardly ever. But it's not just Uber; it's the entire corporate world, and all of us will be paying for it through higher prices.

This is "reparations," pure and simple. Non-blacks are being penalized by all large corporations, and even our governments:

https://www.westernjournal.com/cali...es-state-one-step-closer-race-based-payments/
I treat all of my riders with respect, dignity and kindness, regardless of their background. Why can't Uber do the same for us?


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Restaurant owners devastated by covid is now probably searching for black business partners for UbersEats. Many Looters in the US should rejoice.


----------



## crashman (Mar 3, 2020)

At this rate, we'll be like South Africa.


----------



## 140858 (Feb 16, 2018)

AveragePerson said:


> Restaurant owners devastated by covid is now probably searching for black business partners for UbersEats. Many Looters in the US should rejoice.


Reparations is the government giving descendants of american slavery financial compensation for the evil wrong doings of the american governments past. Not whatever pansy ass thing youre crying about. White people have been telling us to move on and suck it up in regards to systemic racism for years. So dont expect minorites to feel bad for you. Im so happy riots are happening and hopefully more happen. The message apparently hasnt been sent loud and clear enough


----------



## crashman (Mar 3, 2020)

HighDrive said:


> Reparations is the government giving descendants of american slavery financial compensation for the evil wrong doings of the american governments past. Not whatever pansy ass thing youre crying about. White people have been telling us to move on and suck it up in regards to systemic racism for years. So dont expect minorites to feel bad for you devils. Im so happy riots are happening and hopefully more happen. The message apparently hasnt been sent loud and clear enough


You just called white people "devils." Reported for racism. If you want an end to "systemic racism," a good start would be to respect others, regardless of race.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

HighDrive said:


> Reparations is the government giving descendants of american slavery financial compensation for the evil wrong doings of the american governments past. Not whatever pansy ass thing youre crying about. White people have been telling us to move on and suck it up in regards to systemic racism for years. So dont expect minorites to feel bad for you devils. Im so happy riots are happening and hopefully more happen. The message apparently hasnt been sent loud and clear enough


Dude don't you get it? Not everyone is down for police reform. Stop making your problems other people's problems. You can't rewrite history. Suck it up and move on! It's been 400 years. You're free to do and be whatever you want and people rather protest. Wtf? Never happy! Why those who don't like it move out the country?


----------



## 140858 (Feb 16, 2018)

Tony73 said:


> Dude don't you get it? Not everyone is down for police reform. Stop making your problems other people's problems. You can't rewrite history. Suck it up and move on! It's been 400 years. You're free to do and be whatever you want and people rather protest. Wtf? Never happy! Why those who don't like it move out the country?


Well im down for it, so **** the slave patrol police. These are our problems and as long as black people stay here and demands are not met the bullshit will continue! Too bad white guys im sorry. I have white friends and they know whats up. I know all white people arent bad individually, we are after a much bigger goal than that. We simply want america to acknowledge that the system doesnt work for everyone, even if it works for you. Thats the definition of privilege.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

HighDrive said:


> Well im down for it, so @@@@ the slave patrol police. These are our problems and as long as black people stay here and demands are not met the bullshit will continue! Too bad white guys im sorry. I have white friends and they know whats up. I know all white people arent bad individually, we are after a much bigger goal than that. We simply want america to acknowledge that the system doesnt work for everyone, even if it works for you. Thats the definition of privilege.


gtfo once the president is fed up Everyone will be sent home, or to jail. You can't occupy the streets forever. If you think I'm privileged, well lucky me I guess. Misery loves company the whole display is pathetic.


----------



## 140858 (Feb 16, 2018)

Tony73 said:


> gtfo once the president is fed up Everyone will be sent home, or to jail. You can't occupy the streets forever. If you think I'm privileged, well lucky me I guess. Misery loves company the whole display is pathetic.


Me personally Im fine, I acknowledge my privilege of being able to work because I was fortunate enough to choose rideshare and had sense to save money. But just because Im fine, doesnt mean everyone else is or should be. Im not rioting but I am on guard against police and certain types of people. And I do support people fighting for our rights and equality. I used harsh words because its a harsh issue and I apologize for the language, but never my stance.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

HighDrive said:


> Reparations is the government giving descendants of american slavery financial compensation for the evil wrong doings of the american governments past. Not whatever pansy ass thing youre crying about. White people have been telling us to move on and suck it up in regards to systemic racism for years. So dont expect minorites to feel bad for you devils. Im so happy riots are happening and hopefully more happen. The message apparently hasnt been sent loud and clear enough


Well first of all, Uber isn't the government so why do you support Uber giving special privilege to blacks? Are you saying black people are more devastated from covid than white, asian, Hispanic, etc and need special help others don't get?

2nd, I'm not white and is part of the 'minority' so there's no privilege here.

3rd, if you support riot, robbery, and violence (in the mist of global pandemic no less!) then your part of the problem. That's not a protest but just acting like animals. Don't be shock to be treated as animals if you act like one.


----------



## 140858 (Feb 16, 2018)

I havent received any special privilege, I have had straight up racist passengers and ardent trump supporters. I am against the government oppressing black people and them and the "average white guy" not acknowleging systemic racism and spittung ignorant views at us like you know whats best for us and you have no idea what its like to live as a black man. I enjoy uber amd am grateful to be a driver on the platform.



AveragePerson said:


> Well first of all, Uber isn't the government so why do you support Uber giving special privilege to blacks? Are you saying black people are more devastated from covid than white, asian, Hispanic, etc and need special help others don't get?
> 
> 2nd, I'm not white and is part of the 'minority' so there's no privilege here.
> 
> 3rd, if you support riot, robbery, and violence (in the mist of global pandemic no less!) then your part of the problem. That's not a protest but just acting like animals. Don't be shock to be treated as animals if you act like one.


Ok so I respect what youre saying even less. Whatever, believe what you want, but I refuse to uphold this system and act like nothings wrong, when clearly there is. People wouldn't be rioting if this wasn't true. If someone treats me like an animal ill put them down as one! Because I am far from it traitor


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

HighDrive said:


> I havent received any special privilege, I have had straight up racist passengers and ardent trump supporters. I am against the government oppressing black people and them and the "average white guy" not acknowleging systemic racism and spittung ignorant views at us like you know whats best for us and you have no idea what its like to live as a black man. I enjoy uber amd am grateful to be a driver on the platform.
> 
> 
> Ok so youre a house @@@@@ so I respect what youre saying even less. Whatever, believe what you want, but I refuse to uphold this system and act like nothings wrong, when clearly there is. People wouldn't be rioting if this wasn't true. If someone treats me like an animal ill put them down as one! Because I am far from it traitor


What system specifically are you talking about that is wrong? 
What does that have to do with Uber giving special competitive advantages to black owned businesses that you support? Isn't that the systemic racism your supposedly against?

People out in the street, robbing innoncent unrelated small businesses blind, vandalizing private property, ruining livelihoods of hard working small owners, assaulting innocent people that wanted to protect their property. That's justice and a step in the right direction to solve racism?


----------



## 140858 (Feb 16, 2018)

AveragePerson said:


> What system specifically are you talking about that is wrong?
> What does that have to do with Uber giving special competitive advantages to black owned businesses that you support? Isn't that the systemic racism your supposedly against?
> 
> People out in the street, robbing innoncent unrelated small businesses blind, vandalizing private property, ruining livelihoods of hard working small owners, assaulting innocent people that wanted to protect their property. That's justice and a step in the right direction to solve racism?


uber is shining a spotlight black businesses because customers asked for it.. can you imagine why?

Here's a hint - a lot of our passengers are .....

Uber is a business, partially funded by black dollars. They don't want to lose our money so they are doing what they can, in light of recent events. Many corporations are doing similar practices. Nothing wrong with it. If they put a spotlight on your favorite restaurant there wouldnt even be a thread on this forum about it.

as for your other question about systemic racism, you say you are non white, you shouldn't even have to ask that. You are so brainwashed I don't want to keep replying to you anymore. Nothing I say could change your mind I see that now.


----------



## crashman (Mar 3, 2020)

HighDrive wrote: "as for your other question about systemic racism, you say you are non white, you shouldn't even have to ask that. You are so brainwashed I don't want to keep replying to you anymore. Nothing I say could change your mind I see that now"

Considering that all major news networks, with the possible exception of Fox, most of the government, the entire school system and all large corporations push the "systemic racism" narrative, it would be difficult to become "brainwashed" by holding a contrary view.

As a matter of fact, NOBODY is systemically oppressed in the US. But EVERYBODY has bad luck, encounters jerks, struggles with life challenges, and get treated unfairly. It happens to all of us. But young people are brainwashed into believing that, if they're of a "victim class", then many of their troubles MUST be due to racism or bigotry. This is what they're taught from cradle to grave. That's brainwashing.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

HighDrive said:


> uber is shining a spotlight black businesses because customers asked for it.. can you imagine why?
> 
> Here's a hint - a lot of our passengers are .....
> 
> ...


So based on YOUR logic, you & the people protesting would totally not make a fuss screaming racism or discrimination if Uber implemented "free delivery, no fees but only if your white because our white customers asked for this and we wanted to support them"? Is this racism or not make up your mind.

So objective opinions that disagree = brainwashed? Does racism exist? Ofc it does. Can things be better and improved? Of course it can. But not by supporting reverse racism or daylight robbery. That's literally fuel for racism.

At the end of the day, I'm not gonna blame all my life problem on this notion of being oppressed all my life when deep down, I know success or failure in what I want to achieve in life is ultimately up to me and the effort that I put in. If I play the victim and blame game, I already defeated myself with that mentality.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

HighDrive said:


> I havent received any special privilege, I have had straight up racist passengers and ardent trump supporters. I am against the government oppressing black people and them and the "average white guy" not acknowleging systemic racism and spittung ignorant views at us like you know whats best for us and you have no idea what its like to live as a black man. I enjoy uber amd am grateful to be a driver on the platform.


For over 50 years it has been the liberal white Democrat "leaders" that have done nothing more than take notice of the color of your skin then treat you accordingly. Liberal white Democrats believe those in the black community can't support themselves without the liberal white Democrat taking care of their every need. Joe Biden himself thinks he knows the black community better than the black community itself which is why he tells black people if they don't vote for him they are not black.

By far those in the black community that have it really bad are in Democrat run cities. The POS cop in Minneapolis had 18 prior complaints yet he was still working because of Democrat policies. Look at Chicago and Baltimore... the list goes on.

It will only get worse because now you have lily-white crackers being all offended for the black community and making it all about how they are offended. It's no longer a movement for the black community. It's white liberals causing problems in the black community then returning to their gated safe neighborhoods while white soyboy Antifa males run around destroying what's left in your neighborhoods.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Fusion_LUser said:


> For over 50 years it has been the liberal white Democrat "leaders" that have done nothing more than take notice of the color of your skin then treat you accordingly.


... and fifty years before that ... they'd just as soon lynch you and drink a cold beer for a fun Friday night.
I am 66 years old, and lived in the south for a bit, so I KNOW what I'm talking about. I saw it.

But, they keep on voting Democrat.
Maybe the old days will come back, and they can burn down the rest of their homes.



Fusion_LUser said:


> It's white liberals causing problems in the black community then returning to their gated safe neighborhoods while white soyboy Antifa males run around destroying what's left in your neighborhoods


It has ALWAYS been that way.
Oh, the names have changed. It's not KKK now, its Antifa.
Same play book.
Terrorists.

And the gullible black man just keeps on swallowing.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> It has ALWAYS been that way.
> Oh, the names have changed. It's not KKK now, its Antifa.
> Same play book.
> Terrorists.
> ...


I don't agree with Antifa, but this is ahistorical conspiracy theory level stuff.

Can't we just say that different social movements are bad for different reasons? They even have different reasons for being violent.

If you're saying that they're both violent, then why not just compare them to any other protest movement that condones violence as a tactic? KKK still exists and has nothing to do with leftism. The groups that Antifa oppose and sometimes fight with are actually more closely related to the KKK historically - modern neo-Nazis and white nationalists.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

waldowainthrop said:


> I don't agree with Antifa, but this is ahistorical conspiracy theory level stuff.
> 
> Can't we just say that different social movements are bad for different reasons?


Ok.
Sure.
We can also say that history repeats itself.

Terrorists have always existed.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Ok.
> Sure.
> We can also say that history repeats itself.
> 
> Terrorists have always existed.


So they're like the KKK in that they're violent? I guess that isn't a conspiracy theory, but why not compare them to ISIS or Mongols or Vikings then? There's no parallel.

Terrorism and rioting are a part of every modern society. We can oppose groups that employ violence without misconstruing their political goals. Know your enemy.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

waldowainthrop said:


> So they're like the KKK in that they're violent?


That. yes, and that they are taking advantage of the same group of people.
Difference is, this time, they are embracing the KKK Antifa.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Honestly, your lack of nuance on this topic means I can’t argue with you about it. I studied this sort of stuff and I don’t think you’re interested in talking about political philosophy.

We’re cool but your views are pretty out there on this topic.


----------



## Uberadd (Dec 31, 2019)

Tony73 said:


> Alright, here's some real talk. In America you get free public education till you finish HS. With a high school diploma you can do anything you want. County colleges are affordable too. I don't buy the talk whites are privileged. How am I privileged? Worked 7 days a week until a few years ago. Now only 5 days a week. Does that make me privileged? I don't do drugs and I try to spend my money wisely. Does that make me privileged? I never needed UI until the epidemic, I don't feel privileged. I get pulled over by cops, and 99% of times get a ticket. Clearly not privileged.
> 
> where's this privilege everyone is talking about!?


Okay, quick question for you. As a man, do you think in our society men have more privilege than women?



AveragePerson said:


> It's more fashionable to resent success than seek it. Easier to take than produce. More comfortable to demand a portion of the fish from others than to learn to fish.
> 
> This goes for all, regardless if you are White,Black, or Purple.


Okay here's a scenario for you to consider; Let's say we both have to dig a big hole. Same task but you start off and have a bobcat. I start out with and have a shovel. Now we're both going to get the hole dug but I'm sure you would agree that it's going to be quicker and easier for you, should you decide to start up the bobcat and dig the hole. Me on the other hand, should I decide to pick up the shovel, will have to work longer and much harder to dig that hole. The bobcat tool that you possess represents privilege. It's not how much money your family has but how society is set up to the advantage of some not all. Does this example help if you really think about it? All people are asking for is to put them on equal footing. You start off with a bobcat and I do too. Now that it's even, let's see who can get that hole dug faster.


AveragePerson said:


> It's more fashionable to resent success than seek it. Easier to take than produce. More comfortable to demand a portion of the fish from others than to learn to fish.
> 
> This goes for all, regardless if you are White,Black, or Purple.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Uberadd said:


> Okay, quick question for you. As a man, do you think in our society men have more privilege than women?


Sure, I guess. Don't tell me housewives will start setting shit on fire too?


----------



## Uberadd (Dec 31, 2019)

Tony73 said:


> Sure, I guess. Don't tell me housewives will start setting shit on fire too?


I'm being serious. If you're white, you have the advantage. Not your fault, it just is. The people that start fires are not interested in making things better, they're just taking advantage of being in a large crowd.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Uberadd said:


> I'm being serious. If you're white, you have the advantage. Not your fault, it just is. The people that start fires are not interested in making things better, they're just taking advantage of being in a large crowd.


So you saying not all protesters are terrorists? 
They demand something in return, or else...
Demonetize the police, reform, freebies, etc... 21 days later still no major changes. All they did was destroy, loot, and spread covid-19 all over again. In other words these protesters dark agenda could have very serious economic impacts in the coming months for the rest of the peaceful 99% law abiding citizens who sat home for 90 days to flatten the curve.

where these people pee and shit? On the streets I'm assuming.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Tony73 said:


> So you saying not all protesters are terrorists?


If you won't distinguish the difference, what's the point in having the conversation?


----------



## Uberadd (Dec 31, 2019)

Tony73 said:


> So you saying not all protesters are terrorists?
> They demand something in return, or else...
> Demonetize the police, reform, freebies, etc... 21 days later still no major changes. All they did was destroy, loot, and spread covid-19 all over again. In other words these protesters dark agenda could have very serious economic impacts in the coming months for the rest of the peaceful 99% law abiding citizens who sat home for 90 days to flatten the curve.
> 
> where these people pee and shit? On the streets I'm assuming.


No, not all protesters are terrorists. I can see we are not going to get anywhere so have a great life.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Terrorists.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

waldowainthrop said:


> View attachment 475189
> 
> 
> Terrorists.


mid that you Joe Biden?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> mid that you Joe Biden?


I'm just saying all protestors can't be terrorists, otherwise we'd have to condemn MLK and the civil rights movement _as a whole_. Basically, I'm not interested in writing anything off as a whole, not the police, not the protests, and not social change through protest. And before anyone accuses me of it - I _condemn rioting_. Rioting is not protesting.

My MLK post was this:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reductio_ad_absurdum


----------



## crashman (Mar 3, 2020)

Uberadd said:


> Okay, quick question for you. As a man, do you think in our society men have more privilege than women?
> 
> 
> Okay here's a scenario for you to consider; Let's say we both have to dig a big hole. Same task but you start off and have a bobcat. I start out with and have a shovel. Now we're both going to get the hole dug but I'm sure you would agree that it's going to be quicker and easier for you, should you decide to start up the bobcat and dig the hole. Me on the other hand, should I decide to pick up the shovel, will have to work longer and much harder to dig that hole. The bobcat tool that you possess represents privilege. It's not how much money your family has but how society is set up to the advantage of some not all. Does this example help if you really think about it? All people are asking for is to put them on equal footing. You start off with a bobcat and I do too. Now that it's even, let's see who can get that hole dug faster.


Affirmative Action, favoring blacks over whites, has been in place for about 60 years. All major corporations, and government entities, favor blacks over whites. All major institutions of higher learning do the same. The media has been afrocentric for decades. So it's blacks who have the bobcat, and whites who have the shovel.

Since it's been this way so long, whites (and Asians) are FORCED to work harder, and to behave themselves more. Now it's to the point where the silver spoon that The Establishment has given blacks has caused too many blacks to be lazy, complacent and aggressive. In response, the reputation of black Americans has suffered. This vicious cycle must end at some point. Many, if not most, American blacks (at least where I live) have a good attitude. If it becomes unacceptable to have a BAD attitude, and a chip on one's shoulder, then that will go a long way toward healing black America from the dysfunction that The Left has encouraged.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Those where different days. The world today can’t accommodate special treatments to no one. The founding fathers fought for equality and today we have it. Why break the balance?


----------



## Uberadd (Dec 31, 2019)

crashman said:


> Affirmative Action, favoring blacks over whites, has been in place for about 60 years. All major corporations, and government entities, favor blacks over whites. All major institutions of higher learning do the same. The media has been afrocentric for decades. So it's blacks who have the bobcat, and whites who have the shovel.
> 
> Since it's been this way so long, whites (and Asians) are FORCED to work harder, and to behave themselves more. Now it's to the point where the silver spoon that The Establishment has given blacks has caused too many blacks to be lazy, complacent and aggressive. In response, the reputation of black Americans has suffered. This vicious cycle must end at some point. Many, if not most, American blacks (at least where I live) have a good attitude. If it becomes unacceptable to have a BAD attitude, and a chip on one's shoulder, then that will go a long way toward healing black America from the dysfunction that The Left has encouraged.


I can see we cannot have a conversation. Have a great life.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Blacks should be favored over whites, browns, and black and whites!


----------



## Uberadd (Dec 31, 2019)

Jon Stoppable said:


> Blacks should be favored over whites, browns, and black and whites!


Nope, everyone should be treated equally.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Uberadd said:


> Nope, everyone should be treated equally.


Sorry, bear cannot agree. Pandas are ayeholes!


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Uberadd said:


> Okay, quick question for you. As a man, do you think in our society men have more privilege than women?
> 
> 
> Okay here's a scenario for you to consider; Let's say we both have to dig a big hole. Same task but you start off and have a bobcat. I start out with and have a shovel. Now we're both going to get the hole dug but I'm sure you would agree that it's going to be quicker and easier for you, should you decide to start up the bobcat and dig the hole. Me on the other hand, should I decide to pick up the shovel, will have to work longer and much harder to dig that hole. The bobcat tool that you possess represents privilege. It's not how much money your family has but how society is set up to the advantage of some not all. Does this example help if you really think about it? All people are asking for is to put them on equal footing. You start off with a bobcat and I do too. Now that it's even, let's see who can get that hole dug faster.


What would you propose that would put people on equal footing?

The people that are in advantageous positions either earned it or their family or ancestor had, shouldn't they benefit from their work? Why do people save money for their kids' tuition or pass on inheritance thru their will? Is it not because they want their decedents or family to benefit from the work they had done in life? Before the wealth existed, someone had to put in the work and contributed greatly to acquire wealth and is simply passing on the unused wealth. You call that privilege, I call that deferral of earned benefit.

Are people's hard work, sacrifice, and contribution meaningless if any advantage they obtain for their family or decants are labeled 'privilege' and should be voided? Why would people bother to work so hard, blood, sweat and tears in creating and running a large business empire that server millions and employ thousands if they can't pass on any of the privilege(aka wealth) earned?

.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

waldowainthrop said:


> I'm just saying all protestors can't be terrorists, otherwise we'd have to condemn MLK and the civil rights movement _as a whole_. Basically, I'm not interested in writing anything off as a whole, not the police, not the protests, and not social change through protest. And before anyone accuses me of it - I _condemn rioting_. Rioting is not protesting.
> 
> My MLK post was this:
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reductio_ad_absurdum


Protesters can't be terrorists? Why can't they be?

You got some splainin to do.


----------



## 140858 (Feb 16, 2018)

Fusion_LUser said:


> For over 50 years it has been the liberal white Democrat "leaders" that have done nothing more than take notice of the color of your skin then treat you accordingly. Liberal white Democrats believe those in the black community can't support themselves without the liberal white Democrat taking care of their every need. Joe Biden himself thinks he knows the black community better than the black community itself which is why he tells black people if they don't vote for him they are not black.
> 
> By far those in the black community that have it really bad are in Democrat run cities. The POS cop in Minneapolis had 18 prior complaints yet he was still working because of Democrat policies. Look at Chicago and Baltimore... the list goes on.
> 
> It will only get worse because now you have lily-white crackers being all offended for the black community and making it all about how they are offended. It's no longer a movement for the black community. It's white liberals causing problems in the black community then returning to their gated safe neighborhoods while white soyboy Antifa males run around destroying what's left in your neighborhoods.


I realized that the democratic party isnt that much better than the republican party, there are racists and virtue signalers in both. I really can't stand the politics. I don't understand why people just can't do the right thing instead of looking like it. I agree with just about everything you said. I really need to look more into that cops background I had no idea, wow. And the lily whites that act like they are with us are just virtue signaling.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> Protesters can't be terrorists? Why can't they be?


This is a really annoying form of posting and you're better than this. Intentionally misreading people is arguing in bad faith.

A protester can become a rioter or a terrorist or a criminal.

_All_ _protesters are not terrorists_ is not the same thing as _no protesters can be considered terrorists._


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

waldowainthrop said:


> This is a really annoying form of posting and you're better than this. Intentionally misreading people is arguing in bad faith.
> 
> A protester can become a rioter or a terrorist or a criminal.
> 
> _All_ _protesters are not terrorists_ is not the same thing as _no protesters can be considered terrorists._


What you wrote is a narrative to justify the disruptive behavior and to shut down decent of the opposing view. Just like the protesters "peacefully" shutting down businesses and getting people fired.

We've heard enough of it. If these folks want a dialogue, there are many, like me and probably you, that are willing to have that.

I do not, and will not be shut down by a lame narrative.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> What you wrote is a narrative to justify the disruptive behavior and to shut down decent of the opposing view. Just like the protesters "peacefully" shutting down businesses and getting people fired.
> 
> We've heard enough of it. If these folks want a dialogue, there are many, like me and probably you, that are willing to have that.
> 
> I do not, and will not be shut down by a lame narrative.


A couple of months ago you and I had some reasonable disagreements and some actual dialogue but the tone of your arguments has been shifting. Your posts are getting worse.

*I'm not a defender of rioting or street violence in the service of causes I believe in.* While political violence can be an effective means of controlling politics, whether through top-down intimidation, or bottom-up chaos, I don't argue for it and I'm quick to call it out. I'm very consistent on this point.

And it's really hard to have a discussion about these issues if I'm being argued with in bad faith with generalizations and a lack of nuance. On the political threads in these forums, I used to be able to have more nuanced and varied conversations with people I disagreed with, and those are getting fewer and further between. It's getting to the point where I'm going to just have to let ideas I would otherwise have a debate about have the run of the place.

I'm ceding the floor. If you want to make this place a less friendly place for ideas that you disagree with, merely because you can't tolerate it, you're winning.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

waldowainthrop said:


> A couple of months ago you and I had some reasonable disagreements and some actual dialogue but the tone of your arguments has been shifting. Your posts are getting worse.
> 
> *I'm not a defender of rioting or street violence in the service of causes I believe in.* While political violence can be an effective means of controlling politics, whether through top-down intimidation, or bottom-up chaos, I don't argue for it and I'm quick to call it out. I'm very consistent on this point.
> 
> ...


I argue in good faith all the time. But I will not accept absolutes because of a narrative that costs people life, liberty and their pursuit of happiness.

I was called a racist SIMPLY for pointing out the number of single parent households per demographic group? And (how dare I) suggesting THAT MAY BE PART OF THE PROBLEM.

The problem isn't those of us that want a dialogue, it is those of us that want a MONOLOGUE.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

The race card trick got old then and now it’s making a comeback. No one in their right mind would think these protests are ok. 22 days and counting.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Tony73 said:


> The race card trick got old then and now it's making a comeback. No one in their right mind would think these protests are ok. 22 days and counting.


The race card was used plenty in 2016. It goes away for four years and surprise surprise look at how the Democrats are back on the race card. Gee I wonder why?


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

AveragePerson said:


> So much for racial equality :smiles:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268643816292020224


Worse customer I had in my car was only black .f...k them they leave big mess always eating in the car rolling their marijuana after drop off it is like majuana plant in my car I'm not going to pick them anymore in NYC can not find vacuum easy


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Gby said:


> Worse customer I had in my car was only black .f...k them they leave big mess always eating in the car rolling their marijuana after drop off it is like majuana plant in my car I'm not going to pick them anymore in NYC can not find vacuum easy


Im going to start boycotting certain neighborhoods too. Uber will clearly be giving these riders credits for the most stupid reasons and make cleaning fees even harder to collect.
Not down for the hassle, no charities.


----------



## Uberadd (Dec 31, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> What would you propose that would put people on equal footing?
> 
> The people that are in advantageous positions either earned it or their family or ancestor had, shouldn't they benefit from their work? Why do people save money for their kids' tuition or pass on inheritance thru their will? Is it not because they want their decedents or family to benefit from the work they had done in life? Before the wealth existed, someone had to put in the work and contributed greatly to acquire wealth and is simply passing on the unused wealth. You call that privilege, I call that deferral of earned benefit.
> 
> ...


Hmmm how about generational wealth that was unearned but has benefited the future recipients? How about a country where people of color are not valued as much and many are not given opportunities. I know since you don't live this, you'll never ever understand. I'm successful but I had to work extra hard to get there, proving myself over and over each day. You must understand that being white in this country affords you privileges that I will never have. Don't get defensive about it. Acknowledge it and use your privilege for good.


----------



## crashman (Mar 3, 2020)

Re: Uberadd, I don't think there's a scientific way to measure "privilege" based on race. There are too many variables, and nobody can really know what it's like in somebody else's shoes. So those who believe in white privilege do so out of faith. Those of us who do not, also disbelieve based on faith - but the burden of proof should be upon those who claim the existence of such privilege.

I happen to know that there is black privilege, since I've seen it myself on various occasions. There's definitely brown privilege; I benefit from that sometimes. White privilege is a different matter, since a majority of whites, in the US, have disdain for their own race. White people don't identify as white; they identify as "human race." that's what they'll say if you ask them their race. They feel no loyalty toward other whites, since that would be sinful. Therefore, most would-be incidents of "white privilege" are nipped in the bud.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Uberadd said:


> Hmmm how about generational wealth that was unearned but has benefited the future recipients? How about a country where people of color are not valued as much and many are not given opportunities. I know since you don't live this, you'll never ever understand. I'm successful but I had to work extra hard to get there, proving myself over and over each day. You must understand that being white in this country affords you privileges that I will never have. Don't get defensive about it. Acknowledge it and use your privilege for good.


1. I'm not white myself, so I don't have this 'privilege' you speak of, I'm a 'minority' myself. Should I start feeling oppressed and blame others for anything wrong in my life?

2. How are wealth first obtained to pass on, generally speaking?

3. Prove yourself to who? And why do you feel people should be entitled to opportunities from other private citizens?


----------



## Ballard_Driver (Jan 10, 2016)

A question I've sometimes asked of some hard left people I've talked to:

What if everyone in the industrialized world offered to give up ALL property they own, I mean stocks, bonds, real estate, cars, EVERYTHING... And basically just let the government slowly auction it back off to the public at whatever the market will bear over time, or split it up exactly equally right at the get go, whichever... In other words completely level the playing field, start from scratch... But the catch was that 100% of all welfare systems must be abolished forever, no more whining about stuff, etc.

Would you do it??? Why not if the answer is no?

The fact is if we did this, inside of 24 hours there would be some people that had more than others, inside a couple weeks or months some people would already be getting "rich" again, and inside a year there would be people with massive amounts of wealth.

Why? Because equality in the way the modern left means it DOES NOT EXIST. And the truth is most of these people deep down inside know it. They know it's not true that things are the way they are because of everything being a scam, or because of historical events. It's because at the end of the day some people are more capable/driven than others, OR if they're equal they simply take better actions and make better decisions. Those 2 things are responsible for 99.99999% of the differences in outcomes we see in the world.

The fact is some individuals are better than others. I'm not saying all people aren't entitled to a basic level of human respect, or equal treatment... I'm just saying that people have differing abilities/attributes. Some people are smarter than me, some people are dumber. Some people are taller than me, some people are shorter. We're all born with what we got, and it isn't distributed equally. Period. And other than in some basic decent treatment for being a sentient being kind of way, based on ethics/morals, some people overall are better than others. Albert Einstein was better than a white trash meth head car thief. Ben Carson (world class brilliant brain surgeon, not just a politician!) is better than that white trash meth head too. Anybody who disagrees with this is crazy. But the same ALSO applies to smaller gaps, like a hard working janitor vs your average rank and file NASA engineer or general practitioner doctor or whatever. It doesn't make the janitor a bad guy, but society at large values the skills of the doctor more, because it's a harder thing to do that fewer people are capable of doing.

Other than what we're biologically born with, some people are born with a leg up because their parents weren't screw ups. If I'd been born into an affluent and well connected family, I might be a US Senator right now! Or the CEO at a big company! But I wasn't. I know I will do very well in life, despite the problems I've had, because I take the right actions. The fact that I wasn't born to a family of billionaires is just the way the cookie crumbles.

People in the 3rd world are just kind of screwed because they're screwed... But anybody who can't support them self in a 1st world nation has only themselves to blame. Beyond meeting the basic necessities, it's all just greed and envy. Not everybody can be Bill Gate's kid, deal with it!

But the real problem is that this kind of thinking causes people to go into self pity mode, and blame their problems on others, when it's really 99% on them. Other than people who are physically or mentally handicapped, there's no excuse for not being able to do okay in this country, and skin color has little to do with it. The laws and culture currently legally discriminate against white and Asian people in the USA, thus giving others a leg up they don't enjoy. If you STILL can't get yo shit straight, it's a personal problem. This applies to cry baby white socialists just as it does to minority groups. The difference is most poorer white people accept that their situation is largely their own doing, and politicians have been brainwashing minorities to think their own actions have nothing to do with their situation... Which is only keeping them down in the end.

But the fact is many minorities HAVE been getting their shit straight, to a degree. There's some good and some bad for say blacks or Hispanics over the last few decades, but overall there's been quite a bit of progress. People want to complain there aren't more black middle class people? Well whites built that up over many generations. Much of my family was dirt poor just a generation or two ago. Hell, some still are because they screwed their lives up! Just do the right things, don't make excuses, work hard and give it time. Booker T. Washington had a lot better plan to help the black community than BLM does.

Why is it that Hispanics (which I am partly) have higher incomes than blacks? On paper blacks have a TON of advantages over Hispanics. Higher average education levels for blacks, many Hispanics are illegal immigrants who don't even speak the friggin' language, etc. Yet they have higher incomes, lower crime rates, etc. ****** supposedly discriminates against both right?

So why is it that Hispanics do so much better? Could it be a difference in mentality? A difference in cultural attitudes? Maybe. Don't even make me mention Asians who by the numbers have far more "white privilege" than actual white people do!

Can't even bear to type anymore. But the whole ****** is at fault for everything narrative is just not factually true as per statistics or any logical thought process. I'm not sayin' stuff is perfect, but in 2020 that narrative is far more fiction than reality. Whatever reality there may be left to it around the edges is going away on its own too. But either way racism is like 5-10% of what is holding any minority back in 2020, and the other 90-95% is something else entirely...


----------



## crashman (Mar 3, 2020)

Re: Ballard Driver, The Bell Curve explains those racial disparities very well.


----------



## Ballard_Driver (Jan 10, 2016)

crashman said:


> Re: Ballard Driver, The Bell Curve explains those racial disparities very well.


I know all about the disparities in testing. I have an opinion, but I will decline to share it, because it's 2020 and even a nuanced opinion is heresy. As I have told people on both sides of that argument before, the bottom line is they could do a lot better either way. Is somebody who is born poor, or not so bright, or whatever going to be better off if they accept their situation, take the best actions possible, and work hard... OR if they blame all their problems on other people and don't take any actions to better themselves because "What's the point in trying, the world is out to get me!"?

For somebody who isn't that bright, their best course of action may be to become a carpenter, or house painter, or any number of decent paying trades. You can live a solidly decent life, and it beats the hell out of not even trying and just working a minimum wage job for forever. What won't help them is blaming everything on either ****** for a minority, or Jeff Bezos if they're a honky. As I said above, many metrics were better in the black community in the 50s/60s, like single parent households being far less common. They've still made a lot of progress even with a lot of that stuff sliding backwards... Imagine if they made all the positive progress, but without the negative stuff that's got worse holding them back.

Blaming others for your own bad choices will never get anybody anywhere, no matter their color.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

*What reasonable people mean when they say BLM:*










*What victim mentality people here mean when they say BLM:*


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

AveragePerson said:


> View attachment 475753


What movie is this from?


----------



## Ballard_Driver (Jan 10, 2016)

AveragePerson said:


> *What reasonable people mean when they say BLM:*
> 
> View attachment 475754
> 
> ...


SO MUCH THIS! I don't understand how so many people are being scared into not calling out the bad shit going on. It's fine to call for changing some police procedures, I think the cops have become too militarized over the last couple decades myself... But looting, rioting, taking over portions of cities, and then hand waving it all away... That ain't alright. All that's going to get us is a civil war. And 99% of their demands are just insane, will never work, or they're complaining about problems that don't really exist in the first place.

How sane people can support a lot of this crazy is beyond me.


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

AveragePerson said:


> *What reasonable people mean when they say BLM:*
> 
> View attachment 475754
> 
> ...


I'm not picking up them any more I'm not against blacks but they make f...k disaster in my vehicle and 99%of them have something to complain


----------



## Madisoy (Jun 17, 2020)

Gby said:


> I'm not picking up them any more I'm not against blacks but they make f...k disaster in my vehicle and 99%of them have something to complain


Hahaha
Close window
Move seat up
Air conditionar
Radio
Turn hear 
Stop here


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Ballard_Driver said:


> How sane people can support a lot of this crazy is beyond me.


Aliens are among us. Democrats are clearly from outer space. Remember Roswell UFO crash.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Tony73 said:


> What movie is this from?


This movie is called "a glimpse of the USA in 2020 during a pandemic"


----------



## Ballard_Driver (Jan 10, 2016)

Tony73 said:


> Aliens are among us. Democrats are clearly from outer space. Remember Roswell UFO crash.


Well, they're not aliens... They're just one or more of the following:

1. Dumb. Just plain stupid. But you can't blame them for being born with a low IQ, right?

2. Emotional and irrational thinkers who can't use logic or facts to make any decisions. PURE FEELZ!

3. People who ALWAYS do what they're told, soak up propaganda like a sponge, and believe everything they are told like good sheep. Hitler, Stalin, and Mao all agree these are their favorite kind of people!

4. People who ALWAYS bend to social pressure, because they have no spine. Even when their gut tells them what is going on is wrong, they go along with it because they're cowards.

5. Do gooders who don't care what the practical or sensible thing is, or what the truth is, because their arbitrary morals are ALL that matters, and CLEARLY the only correct morals. They've done studies and modern progressives have the exact same psychological profile as religious extremists, they just believe in a religion that doesn't have a god. Notice any similarities between "BURN THE WITCH!!!" in Salem and the behavior seen on the extreme left today? That's why. Cops and criminals have similar psych profiles too, they just express their personality traits in exact opposite ways. Progressive left = Spanish Inquisition, just a different religion is being adhered to.

6. For those running this shit, they're power hungry liars. People like the Clinton's, Obama, Pelosi, etc etc etc know this stuff is all BS. They lie and manipulate the stupid/weak on purpose to achieve polticial ends they desire... Namely more money and power for themselves and their lackeys. What idiots always forget is that wealth and power was MORE concentrated in the USSR or Communist China (before they went fascist with opening up their economy more) than it is in ANY capitalist system. In the USA we have millions of millionaires. In the USSR they probably didn't have a couple hundred thousand people living the lifestyle of an American millionaire, but Stalin and the top guys were drowning in anything they could ever dream of. This is what the power mongers want for the whole world.

One or more of those explains 99% of left wingers in the world.


----------



## SFV PRO DRIVER (May 25, 2020)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> We need our reparations...the fact that whites in Europe were dirtier that pigs and full of diseases and had to leave Europe and go on a 500 year reign of terror to survive must keep you up at night?!
> 
> 
> The fact that you think I can't or every black man in America couldnt name unlimited amount of times show just how dysfunctional your brain actually is...btw affirmative action has help far more women and Asians than it have helped blacks..so stop the shenanigans


I know your statement about affirmative action helping Asians is completely false. I worked in the rental car business for over 13 years, and we never had even 1 Asian working there. When I first applied for a rental agent, I didn't get the job right away. The manager called me up, and told me I was more qualified for the job, and wanted to hire me, but the district manager hired a black guy instead, because of affirmative action. He told me he would keep me in mind if another opening came up, and it did weeks later at another location. As far as I know, they don't use affirmative action for Asians, because we never had one working there, in all my years. It was a high percentage of Hispanics, a decent number of whites and blacks. I would say a little more whites than blacks. So your affirmative action benefits Asians way more than blacks can't be true. Also whites and Asians get no college benefits because of their race. Thee colleges already consider them to excell at school, so they get nothing. The only help they can get, is if they're dirt poor. That's a scholarship any race can qualify for.


----------



## DannyboyLee (Mar 31, 2019)

Probably because that is where the money is at now. They don't want that kind of publicity


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

SFV PRO DRIVER said:


> I know your statement about affirmative action helping Asians is completely false. I worked in the rental car business for over 13 years, and we never had even 1 Asian working there. When I first applied for a rental agent, I didn't get the job right away. The manager called me up, and told me I was more qualified for the job, and wanted to hire me, but the district manager hired a black guy instead, because of affirmative action. He told me he would keep me in mind if another opening came up, and it did weeks later at another location. As far as I know, they don't use affirmative action for Asians, because we never had one working there, in all my years. It was a high percentage of Hispanics, a decent number of whites and blacks. I would say a little more whites than blacks. So your affirmative action benefits Asians way more than blacks can't be true. Also whites and Asians get no college benefits because of their race. Thee colleges already consider them to excell at school, so they get nothing. The only help they can get, is if they're dirt poor. That's a scholarship any race can qualify for.


I highly doubt a interviewer said anything close to that...i really believe you guy believe these lies you tell..like the ubereats guy who said he was recently spat on by a black women in the ghetto after doordash told him to confront her face to face about a cash tip...when all the delivery apps firmly stress that we are to have no contact with the customers...people like you are dangerous...yall are trying your best to edge on the next dylan roof...smh

https://www.indiaabroad.com/campus/...cle_0689a7d6-ea17-11e9-96e8-2bbd4af42c9a.html


----------



## PaysTheLightBill (Mar 18, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> That's not discrimination.
> Racist.
> 
> Now if you asked for support for one of your business owners who are white >>>> now THAT is racism.


Yes, it is. Moron.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

SFV PRO DRIVER said:


> I know your statement about affirmative action helping Asians is completely false. I worked in the rental car business for over 13 years, and we never had even 1 Asian working there. When I first applied for a rental agent, I didn't get the job right away. The manager called me up, and told me I was more qualified for the job, and wanted to hire me, but the district manager hired a black guy instead, because of affirmative action. He told me he would keep me in mind if another opening came up, and it did weeks later at another location. As far as I know, they don't use affirmative action for Asians, because we never had one working there, in all my years. It was a high percentage of Hispanics, a decent number of whites and blacks. I would say a little more whites than blacks. So your affirmative action benefits Asians way more than blacks can't be true. Also whites and Asians get no college benefits because of their race. Thee colleges already consider them to excell at school, so they get nothing. The only help they can get, is if they're dirt poor. That's a scholarship any race can qualify for.


Well lookahere affirmative action benefit whites


----------



## Wrb06wrx (Sep 20, 2017)

waldowainthrop said:


> I hung out with wealthy kids in high school. There is definitely privilege in our society. It's not limited to white people, and it's economic privilege first and foremost. It's not everything, but it's massive and most people will _never_ catch up to those kids. The world is theirs, from birth, unless they squander it.
> 
> You might not believe it until you see it firsthand.


So am I to understand you are saying it's not white privilege and its wealthy privilege?....
I was just talking to someone about this, in poorer neighborhoods there is more crime resulting in more police presence which in turn results in more infractions which in turn tells the people in charge to dispatch more officers to said neighborhoods which generates more summonses being issued which creates more demand for officers which generates more infractions..... all the while the wealthy neighborhood has nothing going on so you can get away with murder......

It's like when credit cards get out of control and you're barely covering the interest it just goes around in circles until it goes completely out of balance And it all comes crashing down


----------



## gman3657 (Jun 3, 2020)

Tony73 said:


> Alright, here's some real talk. In America you get free public education till you finish HS. With a high school diploma you can do anything you want. County colleges are affordable too. I don't buy the talk whites are privileged. How am I privileged? Worked 7 days a week until a few years ago. Now only 5 days a week. Does that make me privileged? I don't do drugs and I try to spend my money wisely. Does that make me privileged? I never needed UI until the epidemic, I don't feel privileged. I get pulled over by cops, and 99% of times get a ticket. Clearly not privileged.
> 
> where's this privilege everyone is talking about!?


White privilege is a political battering ram designed to shame white people into supporting radical socialism. It is also designed to deflect attention away from the real problem.....the failed (and quite frankly, racist) policies of the Democratic Party both nationally and in almost every large metropolitan area in the country.


----------



## Ballard_Driver (Jan 10, 2016)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> I highly doubt a interviewer said anything close to that...i really believe you guy believe these lies you tell..like the ubereats guy who said he was recently spat on by a black women in the ghetto after doordash told him to confront her face to face about a cash tip...when all the delivery apps firmly stress that we are to have no contact with the customers...people like you are dangerous...yall are trying your best to edge on the next dylan roof...smh
> 
> https://www.indiaabroad.com/campus/...cle_0689a7d6-ea17-11e9-96e8-2bbd4af42c9a.html


LOL Anybody who knows anything about the subject and has actually read the facts and raw numbers knows there is massive discrimination against Asians and whites in all situations where there is affirmative action. In college, if you look at the SAT scores and grades you see that if it were truly based on academic merit Jewish Americans and Asians would be disproportionately represented in colleges by a wide margin. Even with those spots taken up, whites would be about proportional to their proportion of the population, and other groups would be underrepresented based on merit.

That's the reality. So what is happening is they're squeezing out Jews and Asians that SHOULD have made it in, which makes a little more room for whites, but then they're also cutting out a big chunk of the white "block" in admissions and letting in others that wouldn't have made it in at all. But the whites who WOULD have made it but for this get squeezed out too.



Bobbyk5487 said:


> Well lookahere affirmative action benefit whites


See above. NO. Jews, Asians, and whites all get screwed compared to entrance on true merit, to the benefit mostly of blacks and Hispanics. They screw Asians harder than whites, but whites still get screwed.



Wrb06wrx said:


> So am I to understand you are saying it's not white privilege and its wealthy privilege?....
> I was just talking to someone about this, in poorer neighborhoods there is more crime resulting in more police presence which in turn results in more infractions which in turn tells the people in charge to dispatch more officers to said neighborhoods which generates more summonses being issued which creates more demand for officers which generates more infractions..... all the while the wealthy neighborhood has nothing going on so you can get away with murder......
> 
> It's like when credit cards get out of control and you're barely covering the interest it just goes around in circles until it goes completely out of balance And it all comes crashing down


I mean there is a TINY amount of truth to this... In that more people around catches more stuff going down. But I grew up in a working class/slightly poor neighborhood. I now live in a nice neighborhood. It isn't just that the cops are hassling people in bad neighborhoods, that's BS. It's that there is legitimately a TON more crime happening there. That's black, white, or brown poor neighborhoods. White trash trailer parks have a ton more crime than ritzy white neighborhoods, and minority inner city ghettos have a ton more crime than middle class black areas, which are a thing in some cities BTW. If you posted 10 cops on every block in my current neighborhood you wouldn't rack up 1/10th the crimes that you would have with 1 cop per 50 blocks in the area where I grew up. That's just the truth.

OBVIOUSLY not all poor people are bad people, but it's just a fact that poor/dysfunctional areas have more actual crimes being committed.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Okay buddy so I guess it's just boatloads of white kids out there that's lost in the shuffle, not able to get into a college anywhere not able to find a job anywhere ..because of blacks and Hispanics... oh man what a pandemic we have on our hands


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

No such thing as systemic racism. Don't blame your failures on other people. Everyone needs to stand on their own feet.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Tony73 said:


> No such thing as systemic racism. Don't blame your failures on other people. Everyone needs to stand on their own feet.
> 
> View attachment 477129


 well this thread was created by somebody that was claiming systemic racism


----------



## Ballard_Driver (Jan 10, 2016)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Okay buddy so I guess it's just boatloads of white kids out there that's lost in the shuffle, not able to get into a college anywhere not able to find a job anywhere ..because of blacks and Hispanics... oh man what a pandemic we have on our hands


Nobody ever said that. But anybody who can use their brain can figure out how when you push somebody out of an entrance slot, that pushes them somewhere else. An Asian that can't get into Harvard because they gave the slot to a Hispanic guy ends up going to a good state school instead, the guy he pushes out of the good state school goes to a shitty state school, the guy who gets pushed out of the shitty state school goes to community college, and the guy who gets pushed out of community college doesn't get any further education. That's how it works.

The question is: Is it right to allow people into a school they're not qualified to go to just because of their skin color???

Nobody has ever said no black people are good enough to go to Harvard. There are plenty who would get in on pure merit. Nobody has a problem with that. But letting somebody in whose SAT scores and grades says they should go to a lesser tier college, it isn't right, and it may not even be in their own best interests.

There have actually been studies that show that there are extra high dropout rates for minorities who go to schools above where their scores place them legitimately. In other words letting a Hispanic guy into Harvard who isn't quite good enough to go to Harvard, but is still a pretty bright guy, might actually screw them up more than them simply getting into the awesome state school their test scores DID qualify them for. The curriculum is too tough and they end up washing out.

It's not a simple issue.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

I live in one of the most popular College areas in the world... And I have never in my life ran into white kids that was having trouble getting accepted into College because all the blacks and Hispanics had took their spot... nowhere on Earth is there a white person they haven't reached their full potential in life because of affirmative action... The way that you people hate affirmative action boils down to the fact that you guys hated the Civil Rights bill... And loved Jim Crow... And in your mind you still think black people should suffer and be punished for being born black... That's all it boils down to and is extremely shameful


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Wrb06wrx said:


> So am I to understand you are saying it's not white privilege and its wealthy privilege?....


Where's the nuance? Can't there be privileges of multiple types?


----------



## Roger1012 (Apr 19, 2016)

Tony73 said:


> Alright, here's some real talk. In America you get free public education till you finish HS. With a high school diploma you can do anything you want. County colleges are affordable too. I don't buy the talk whites are privileged. How am I privileged? Worked 7 days a week until a few years ago. Now only 5 days a week. Does that make me privileged? I don't do drugs and I try to spend my money wisely. Does that make me privileged? I never needed UI until the epidemic, I don't feel privileged. I get pulled over by cops, and 99% of times get a ticket. Clearly not privileged.
> 
> where's this privilege everyone is talking about!?


----------



## Hidden Leaf Shinobi (Jun 24, 2015)

I may be nieve’ but I thought as a community that we as drivers were a little better than that. Whenever someone Non-Black sees Blsck Lives Matter it upsets them and they have to combat that sentiment. Why? People are talking about privilege and missing the point or choosing to ignore the issues. It’s disheartening that people choose to have a deaf ear when it comes to the plight of their fellow Americans... maybe because you don’t face the same issues we face..... I’ll leave it at that and all I will add is Uber On....


----------



## Ballard_Driver (Jan 10, 2016)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> I live in one of the most popular College areas in the world... And I have never in my life ran into white kids that was having trouble getting accepted into College because all the blacks and Hispanics had took their spot... nowhere on Earth is there a white person they haven't reached their full potential in life because of affirmative action... The way that you people hate affirmative action boils down to the fact that you guys hated the Civil Rights bill... And loved Jim Crow... And in your mind you still think black people should suffer and be punished for being born black... That's all it boils down to and is extremely shameful


You really just don't get it, and don't care to.

My father got turned down for his FIRST JOB he ever applied to because there were strict racial quotas in place back then, before that got legally struck down. He got passed over for his first management job, and the guy above him directly told him so, because they needed to promote a minority and not a white guy.

Now at the end of the day he's done fine... But that DIRECT discrimination based on his skin color made his life worse, and my life worse as a child. Your argument is that screwing people a little bit doesn't matter if they usually end up OKAY overall anyway... That's all fine and well, but it's still some shitty morals. If I rob a guy who has $500 bucks in his wallet, but it's okay because he can still pay his rent, then who cares??? That's your argument.

One of the things I've never understood: If people truly believe blacks and others are genuinely equal... Why do you need to lower the standards? I think a lot of people don't actually think that they can handle their own shit, so we have to lower the standards for them.

And to bring up a tired trope, but a true one... If white people are such evil racists, why is it that Jewish Americans and Asian Americans are so much wealthier than white Americans? Why do they have better educations? Higher incomes? Lower crime rates? When somebody can explain to me how that is possible in a systemically racist nation maybe I will buy the BS arguments.

On similar lines, why is it that ILLEGAL IMMIGRANTS with an 8th grade education (The average BTW of illegals from Mexico) who don't even speak the language can show up in the US, be racially biased against (supposedly), yet have higher average incomes and lower crime rates than African Americans. HOW DOES THAT WORK???

I'm all for non discrimination, but anybody who can read statistics knows that that is NOT what is responsible for the plight of blacks in America today. They're LESS LIKELY to be shot by cops than whites in terms of total numbers, or even proportionally as far as the number of contacts they have with cops. It's a BS narrative pushed to stir trouble up for political ends. Lots of black people are great people, but there are a lot of sketchies too, and they commit half the murders in the country, and similar figures for most other serious crimes. If that stopped, then there wouldn't be a problem with cops and black people. Italians committed a disproportionate amount of crimes up through the 30s in the USA, but they stopped... So if black America stops doing that shit I have every faith they'd have a hell of a lot fewer interactions with the cops.

I grew up in a white minority town that was not wealthy. A couple years ago I was thinking about kids I went to elementary school with, and for kicks I looked some up on Facebook. A few I was expecting "That guys probably in prison." others "They probably did well." Sure enough one of my black friends had become a career Airforce officer, and some of the sketchy kids looked like sketchy adults, and I'd bet my ass had spent time in jail. Both poor. Both black. Both from the same town. Same school. Yet one was an upstanding citizen, and the other looked like a hood.

Could it possibly be that LIFE CHOICES are the difference??? Obviously it is.



Hidden Leaf Shinobi said:


> I may be nieve' but I thought as a community that we as drivers were a little better than that. Whenever someone Non-Black sees Blsck Lives Matter it upsets them and they have to combat that sentiment. Why? People are talking about privilege and missing the point or choosing to ignore the issues. It's disheartening that people choose to have a deaf ear when it comes to the plight of their fellow Americans... maybe because you don't face the same issues we face..... I'll leave it at that and all I will add is Uber On....


Dude it's not that nobody cares about black people... It's that the whole narrative being pushed is literally, factually NOT TRUE. I'm all for changing some police procedures, but I'm not down with stirring up racial hatred and proposing crazy shit (like getting rid of cops) because of something that ISN'T EVEN TRUE.

As I said above, I bet my friend who became career Airforce never got arrested by the cops... And I bet the skechy kids I went to school with did. Their actions are the difference there, because they were both black. Hell I'VE been arrested by the cops for doing dumb stuff when I was a teenager. It was my actions that got me in trouble, not the color of my skin. The cops sure as hell didn't let me go just because I was white man, that ain't how it really works.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Ballard_Driver said:


> You really just don't get it, and don't care to.
> 
> My father got turned down for his FIRST JOB he ever applied to because there were strict racial quotas in place back then, before that got legally struck down. He got passed over for his first management job, and the guy above him directly told him so, because they needed to promote a minority and not a white guy.
> 
> ...


 you are going to be upset and mad that slavery and Jim Crow ended until your dying day... And it's nothing anyone can say to change that... So I won't waste any more time having some pointless debate with you... At this point it's between you and your maker... You will always be convinced that the white man is the most oppressed man in America


----------



## Ballard_Driver (Jan 10, 2016)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> you are going to be upset and mad that slavery and Jim Crow ended until your dying day... And it's nothing anyone can say to change that... So I won't waste any more time having some pointless debate with you... At this point it's between you and your maker... You will always be convinced that the white man is the most oppressed man in America


Who is the one actually making coherent, thoughtful statements here? It ain't you. As a matter of fact friend, I have ancestors that fought in the Union army to END slavery. Good ol' Pennsylvania boys, as my family has been since the 1600s on some sides. So you can thank me for freeing your ancestors if they were in fact even in the US as slaves then.

I'm not saying the white man is the most oppressed man in America, although there's plenty of ammo to make that argument if one wants to. My point is mainly that all the so called oppression black people face is 95% bullshit in the year 2020. All the stats people throw around to try to make that point are cherry picked out of context nonsense. Once you look at the full facts the whole argument falls apart. The fact is people need to take responsibility for their own mistakes.

The idea that white men are especially persecuted is factually more true than the case that black men are, but REALLY nobody is much anymore. A Youtube vid I saw the other day by a black conservative guy was calling people out on that fact. He basically said if you're a black guy or a Hispanic that has your shit together, has a decent education, or technical trade you're the most in demand employee in the country because of all the diversity hiring stuff... So if you aren't gettin' in on it, you done screwed up. And that's the truth. Booker T. Washington knew the way for the black man to get ahead, and it wasn't blaming all his problems on other people, even though back then there really was persecution.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

So now you freed slaves&#128513;&#128513;&#128513; and the white man is the most oppress man in America...i thought "the civil had nothing to do with slavery"...so I guess you are happy the Confederate statues are coming down huh?... like I said you desired Jim Crow to be back... That's why you casted a vote to make America great...AGAIN.. because it became a little less great for white men after the Civil Rights bill... And y'all will never forgive the Democrats for that... Your true colors are obvious my friend and it's nothing we going to resolve on this thread ... So let's just agree to disagree ..I haven't read not one of your long responses in its entirety.. so please save it



Hidden Leaf Shinobi said:


> I may be nieve' but I thought as a community that we as drivers were a little better than that. Whenever someone Non-Black sees Blsck Lives Matter it upsets them and they have to combat that sentiment. Why? People are talking about privilege and missing the point or choosing to ignore the issues. It's disheartening that people choose to have a deaf ear when it comes to the plight of their fellow Americans... maybe because you don't face the same issues we face..... I'll leave it at that and all I will add is Uber On....


You must be new here... Uberpeople is basically a place where did KKK drivers meets and talk trash about black people


----------



## kodac (Dec 27, 2019)

Uberadd said:


> Hmmm how about generational wealth that was unearned but has benefited the future recipients? How about a country where people of color are not valued as much and many are not given opportunities. I know since you don't live this, you'll never ever understand. I'm successful but I had to work extra hard to get there, proving myself over and over each day. You must understand that being white in this country affords you privileges that I will never have. Don't get defensive about it. Acknowledge it and use your privilege for good.


If America is so unfair to people of color, why do so many people of color immigrate to America?


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

kodac said:


> If America is so unfair to people of color, why do so many people of color immigrate to America?


It's obviously because Macho fetish is gaining popularity among the immigrants



Bobbyk5487 said:


> you are going to be upset and mad that slavery and Jim Crow ended until your dying day... And it's nothing anyone can say to change that... So I won't waste any more time having some pointless debate with you... At this point it's between you and your maker... You will always be convinced that the white man is the most oppressed man in America


Brah, no one can have a thoughtful conversation with you if you are quick to judge and accuse without listening to what people have to say. You addressed 0 part of his post and just dismiss it and basically said "I'm right, your wrong because I said so. you want slavery", which is untrue.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> It's obviously because Macho fetish is gaining popularity among the immigrants
> 
> 
> Brah, no one can have a thoughtful conversation with you if you are quick to judge and accuse without listening to what people have to say. You addressed 0 part of his post and just dismiss it and basically said "I'm right, your wrong because I said so. you want slavery", which is untrue.


 all the problems in the world... If someone makes affirmative action or black lives matter their number one problem thanl they got some serious mental issues and spiritual issues as well... And I don't even want to hear what they got to say ... anyone that remotely suggests that whites in America are the most oppressed need to be put on medication immediately... These type of people sound like the whites in South Africa that's heartbroken because apartheid ended... they can Cry Me a River and drown themselves in it



kodac said:


> If America is so unfair to people of color, why do so many people of color immigrate to America?


You right America had treated black people very good from the beginning and we're just making up racism... Like one member suggested... Slavery never happened

I'm creating a new hash tag people

#nomoredebatingwithracistwhitemen

Spread the word from here on out y'all win and every one else lose


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Hidden Leaf Shinobi said:


> I may be nieve' but I thought as a community that we as drivers were a little better than that. Whenever someone Non-Black sees Blsck Lives Matter it upsets them and they have to combat that sentiment. Why? People are talking about privilege and missing the point or choosing to ignore the issues. It's disheartening that people choose to have a deaf ear when it comes to the plight of their fellow Americans... maybe because you don't face the same issues we face..... I'll leave it at that and all I will add is Uber On....


I wish I won a million dollars. How many Uber drivers won a million dollars? Should I lash out on anyone who doesn't fight for my cause. Are they racist? Did I not get a million dollars because I'm a Uber driver?

It's easy to engage in negativism when you strongly believe in something other people don't.


----------



## Mrs Uber Bastid (Sep 23, 2019)

UberBastid (still currently in the penalty box because he successfully debated someone who sits at the cool table), tells the story about how he got into college.
I was there and remember this adventure.

He did his first two years at a community college, then applied to Cal State Hayward. They turned him down because they needed more 'people of color' to be admitted. Yes, they told him that. 
He applied next quarter and checked the box that said he was 'native american' and was promptly admitted.

Good grades, doing well, fast forward to half way thru senior year - - goal within sight; he gets a letter from the Dean, "come to my office Monday at 9am."
Dean is there with another stuffed shirt and they explain that they know that is not an American Indian and that his application was fraudulent and they were going to expel him. LoL I remember the day that happened. He came home from school more pissed off than I'd ever seen.
He told them that he never claimed to be "American Indian". He claimed to be "Native American." He can prove that he is because he has a birth certificate that says he was born in in America - and that makes him a native and that if they kicked him out he would "sue the ****'' out of them and slammed the office door as he left them sitting there with their mouths open.

We never heard anything else about it. Nothing. Graduated, gave him the sheep-skin. Done. But we were on pins and needles for a few months.
Getting expelled from a state university would mess our lives up for a long, long time. 

BTW: They changed the question from "Native American" to "Native American Indian" on subsequent applications.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

kodac said:


> If America is so unfair to people of color, why do so many people of color immigrate to America?


If blacks and Mexicans are so bad why did whites bring 20 million blacks to the Americas... And settle into land that was Mexico



Mrs Uber Bastid said:


> UberBastid (still currently in the penalty box because he successfully debated someone who sits at the cool table), tells the story about how he got into college.
> I was there and remember this adventure.
> 
> He did his first two years at a community college, then applied to Cal State Hayward. They turned him down because they needed more 'people of color' to be admitted. Yes, they told him that.
> ...


Funny how everything is fake to you people until it's news that fits you people narrative... you know people can make up stories and post them online right? just because you read something that fits your narrative don't mean it's automatically 100% true


----------



## Mrs Uber Bastid (Sep 23, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Funny how everything is fake to you people until it's news that fits you people narrative... you know people can make up stories and post them online right? just because you read something that fits your narrative don't mean it's automatically 100% true


MY story is true.
I was there.
I saw it.

*snort* @ 'you people'


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Mrs Uber Bastid said:


> MY story is true.
> I was there.
> I saw it.


I once heard a wise man say if you can't make it in America it's no one fault but your own...i guess that don't include right wing white American men who as member put it " arguably the most oppressed group in America"... I guess every time y'all don't get a job it's because some dumb black person got the job that they wasn't qualified for... That got to be the only answer for people that's great as you guys not getting every job or college that you apply for.... maybe that's why I've heard members here say that black people shouldn't be allowed to be Uber drivers... Maybe I was allowed to be a Uber driver because of affirmative action... Now I should returned my Uber sticker and logout for good and stop supporting the oppression of the American white male


----------



## kodac (Dec 27, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> If blacks and Mexicans are so bad why did whites bring 20 million blacks to the Americas... And settle into land that was Mexico
> 
> 
> The reason why people of other nations, include people of color, want to immigrate to America is that the U.S. Constitution has organized a system of private property rights and a market based economy that provides an opportunity to live in a manner superior to the country that they presently live it. Apparently any racial consideration is secondary. I speculate that other nations should try adopting the U.S. Constitution.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

You know America is the laughing stock of the world right?


----------



## kodac (Dec 27, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> If blacks and Mexicans are so bad why did whites bring 20 million blacks to the Americas... And settle into land that was Mexico
> 
> 
> You right America had treated black people very good from the beginning and we're just making up racism... Like one member suggested... Slavery never happened
> ...


The reason why people of other nations, include people of color, want to immigrate to America is that the U.S. Constitution has organized a system of private property rights and a market based economy that provides an opportunity to live in a manner superior to the country that they presently live it. Apparently any racial consideration is secondary. I speculate that other nations should try adopting the U.S. Constitution.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

This fight is between poor neighborhood blacks and white cops. How did it become a whole generalized racial thing? I didn’t sign up for it. This is insane!


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

kodac said:


> The reason why people of other nations, include people of color, want to immigrate to America is that the U.S. Constitution has organized a system of private property rights and a market based economy that provides an opportunity to live in a manner superior to the country that they presently live it. Apparently any racial consideration is secondary. I speculate that other nations should try adopting the U.S. Constitution.


#nomoredebatingwithracistwhitemen



Tony73 said:


> This fight is between poor neighborhood blacks and white cops. How did it become a whole generalized racial thing? I didn't sign up for it. This is insane!


#nomoredebatingwithracistwhitemen


----------



## ChicagoHeat12 (May 6, 2015)

Soldiering said:


> The racial divide is secular. We are involved in a spiritual war of evil vs. Good. Unfortunately we live in Satan's domain so they have home court advantage. This is a fallen &#127758;


Lmao. god could care less. You'd get jaded too if you've supposedly lived forever



AveragePerson said:


> It's more fashionable to resent success than seek it. Easier to take than produce. More comfortable to demand a portion of the fish from others than to learn to fish.
> 
> This goes for all, regardless if you are White,Black, or Purple.


Easy to say when certain groups had a 400 year headstart


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

ChicagoHeat12 said:


> Lmao. god could care less. You'd get jaded too if you've supposedly lived forever
> 
> 
> Easy to say when certain groups had a 400 year headstart


They wholeheartedly believe any blacks that accomplish anything remotely close to to middle or upper class whites done so because of affirmative action and any white man that's a failure failed because of affirmative action...these people are very sick...they never complain about white women benefiting from affirmative action they are only upset about blacks....these are devils that been riding our backs for 400 years...but according to the bible time is up and it's time for them to get theirs...everything we have seen in 2020 is in correlation to exactly 400 years of mistreatment of blacks just as the bible predicted


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> but according to the bible time is up and it's time for them to get theirs...everything we have seen in 2020 is in correlation to exactly 400 years of mistreatment of blacks just as the bible predicted


I think you're misinterpreting the Bible. It talks about Egypt 100ac, we are in 2020ac. I think time's up because people seem to have lost all common sense. Many dicktators also drew passages from the Bible to fulfill their purposes. I'm surprised there's no prior warning as to interpret ancient texts at your own risk.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Tony73 said:


> I think you're misinterpreting the Bible. It talks about Egypt 100ac, we are in 2020ac. I think time's up because people seem to have lost all common sense. Many dicktators also drew passages from the Bible to fulfill their purposes. I'm surprised there's no prior warning as to interpret ancient texts at your own risk.


It's just a bunch of coincidences...america a nation built and modeled after ancient Egypt is having all these problem exactly 400 years after introducing slavery here...im not here to convince you that time is up...peoole like like you are just playing your part...


----------



## FaceBob (Jun 21, 2020)

Tony73 said:


> where's this privilege everyone is talking about!?


When u walk into a bank the guard doesn't rest his palm on his holstered Weapon.
That's ur white privilege.
U can walk into any apartment management office and be shown available units.
U can test drive any new car.
While walking out of a store next to a black person and the alarm &#128680; sensor
is activated it's the black person who will be suspect.

BLM✊


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

FaceBob said:


> When u walk into a bank the guard doesn't rest his palm on his holstered Weapon.
> That's ur white privilege.
> U can walk into any apartment management office and be shown available units.
> U can test drive any new car.
> ...


Bro these guys are so delusional they really believe that they are the ones that have been oppressed and it's black people that got privilege


----------



## M62 (Sep 6, 2019)

Tony73 said:


> This fight is between poor neighborhood blacks and white cops. How did it become a whole generalized racial thing? I didn't sign up for it. This is insane!


Don't forget, you can now be tried and convicted of racism if you imply:

1.) That there is anything wrong with looting or rioting.

2.) Even if you agree with police reform, but don't think the police should be abolished.

3.) You state that all lives are equal and matter equally.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

M62 said:


> Don't forget, you can now be tried and convicted of racism if you imply:
> 
> 1.) That there is anything wrong with looting or rioting.
> 
> ...


Racist in America should have been treated like Nazis in Germany ... should have been killed or ran out of the country... But instead they was able to remain in power and continue their reign of terror ...well time is up ..now there's consequences for being a racist a hole


----------



## Ballard_Driver (Jan 10, 2016)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> So now you freed slaves&#128513;&#128513;&#128513; and the white man is the most oppress man in America...i thought "the civil had nothing to do with slavery"...so I guess you are happy the Confederate statues are coming down huh?... like I said you desired Jim Crow to be back... That's why you casted a vote to make America great...AGAIN.. because it became a little less great for white men after the Civil Rights bill... And y'all will never forgive the Democrats for that... Your true colors are obvious my friend and it's nothing we going to resolve on this thread ... So let's just agree to disagree ..I haven't read not one of your long responses in its entirety.. so please save it


Just a statement of fact friend. I have multiple ancestors who fought in the Union army during the civil war. Not to mention the Revolutionary war, or any of the others.

You literally know nothing about history do you? First off, the civil rights bill was passed by Republicans. I hate the Dems and Reps both, but get yo facts straight. You can say whatever you want about the parties today, but up through the 70s 100% no debate the Democrats were the segregationist/hyper racist party. That's historical fact.

I don't believe slavery is right, and people should be treated as individuals based on merit. So no I don't support all the dumb crap you say.

Another fun historical fact: The British empire fought wars to end slavery around the world during the 1800s because they thought it was morally wrong. All throughout Africa and the Middle East people were still enslaving blacks (and whites, and Arabs, etc BTW) long after the USA even ended slavery. Saudi Arabia didn't officially take their legal slavery laws off the books until the 1960s!!! Although it wasn't really practiced by that point.

Another fun fact: Who were the last people to own slaves in the Americas? Native Americans in the western states! They still practiced slavery (all people white, black or native) for decades after the civil war. If any of my ancestors owned slaves, it was probably the NATIVE AMERICAN ancestors of mine.



Bobbyk5487 said:


> all the problems in the world... If someone makes affirmative action or black lives matter their number one problem thanl they got some serious mental issues and spiritual issues as well... And I don't even want to hear what they got to say ... anyone that remotely suggests that whites in America are the most oppressed need to be put on medication immediately... These type of people sound like the whites in South Africa that's heartbroken because apartheid ended... they can Cry Me a River and drown themselves in it


I don't have a problem with the peaceful protests of BLM... But looting and burning down cities is not acceptable. I mean they clearly haven't read any of the actual statistics on the matter or they'd realize more blacks get killed by other blacks in a single week in Chicago than happens during the entire year by cops shooting unarmed black men... But they're free to speak their minds.

Your problem is that you think because something morally wrong was done in the past, that it's okay to do something morally wrong today. It's not. Can you imagine how YOU would have felt if your first job application was turned down flat because of your skin color? They straight up told my dad to his face. He's still upset about that shit, as he should be.



Mrs Uber Bastid said:


> UberBastid (still currently in the penalty box because he successfully debated someone who sits at the cool table), tells the story about how he got into college.
> 
> I was there and remember this adventure.
> 
> ...


Just like Elizabeth Warren! See, I never bothered to try to get a degree, but I always knew if I wanted to game the system I legitimately AM part Native American AND Hispanic, so I could cheat their own shit system to let me in. I mean I'm mostly an Anglo honky, but I do tan pretty darn good, and the definitely ain't my German side making that happen! But it's really sad that one can't just trust that their grades and merit will get them what they deserve.



Bobbyk5487 said:


> They wholeheartedly believe any blacks that accomplish anything remotely close to to middle or upper class whites done so because of affirmative action and any white man that's a failure failed because of affirmative action...these people are very sick...they never complain about white women benefiting from affirmative action they are only upset about blacks....these are devils that been riding our backs for 400 years...but according to the bible time is up and it's time for them to get theirs...everything we have seen in 2020 is in correlation to exactly 400 years of mistreatment of blacks just as the bible predicted


Again, people don't think that. Lots of blacks earned what they have. The problem when you have affirmative action is you NEVER KNOW if they earned it or not. Ben Carson proved himself to be one of the best surgeons in the world... But when he first got into med school, how is one to know if he really deserved to be there? I bet his grades would have got him in without any help, but the way it works now a number of the others in there wouldn't have deserved it.

You make it out like it's you get into Harvard, or a certain program, or you have to work at Burger King forever. That's not the case, either for the Asians shoved out, or for the blacks that might not make it in if it were based on merit. What it would mean for the black guy who might not qualify to be a Dr. is he can become a Registered Nurse instead, because his scores DO qualify him for that program.

Again, if you think everybody is equal, why can't blacks be trusted to earn their way in based on merit???



Bobbyk5487 said:


> Racist in America should have been treated like Nazis in Germany ... should have been killed or ran out of the country... But instead they was able to remain in power and continue their reign of terror ...well time is up ..now there's consequences for being a racist a hole


Dude, the Nazis weren't all ran out of Germany either! You can't just genocide people or ran off 1/2 the population of a nation. If you think it's so horrible move to Africa. South Africa is a semi wealthy country, and the blacks are thoroughly in charge of the white minority there. So quit trying to ruin my country and go there if you hate it here so much.


----------



## Mrs Uber Bastid (Sep 23, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> You know America is the laughing stock of the world right?


Yea, I know.
We gotta build that wall to keep people IN this country ... such an embarrassment to be American.
Just awful.



Bobbyk5487 said:


> they never complain about white women benefiting from affirmative action


I dunno who 'they' are.



Bobbyk5487 said:


> Racist in America should have been treated like Nazis in Germany ... should have been killed or ran out of the country... But instead they was able to remain in power


They was, huh?

Who is going to determine who is racist? You? Who can see into my heart? You?
If I attend sensitivity training and get the wallet sized card - would the racist judge believe me then?

The person here that is focusing on and even obsessing on race, is you.
Methinks you doth protest too much.
Racist.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Mrs Uber Bastid said:


> Yea, I know.
> We gotta build that wall to keep people IN this country ... such an embarrassment to be American.
> Just awful.
> 
> ...


Start with the Confederate flag lovers... You can't rage war against your own country ... And suffer no consequences



Ballard_Driver said:


> Just a statement of fact friend. I have multiple ancestors who fought in the Union army during the civil war. Not to mention the Revolutionary war, or any of the others.
> 
> You literally know nothing about history do you? First off, the civil rights bill was passed by Republicans. I hate the Dems and Reps both, but get yo facts straight. You can say whatever you want about the parties today, but up through the 70s 100% no debate the Democrats were the segregationist/hyper racist party. That's historical fact.
> 
> ...


You are so right ..you freed me many times in many different lives... Thank you for freeing me in the Revolutionary War thank you for freeing me when you was in England thank you for freeing me in the Civil War... It's like you are my guardian angel in every life cycle.. thank you thank you thank you



Ballard_Driver said:


> Just a statement of fact friend. I have multiple ancestors who fought in the Union army during the civil war. Not to mention the Revolutionary war, or any of the others.
> 
> You literally know nothing about history do you? First off, the civil rights bill was passed by Republicans. I hate the Dems and Reps both, but get yo facts straight. You can say whatever you want about the parties today, but up through the 70s 100% no debate the Democrats were the segregationist/hyper racist party. That's historical fact.
> 
> ...


A good person with a pure spirit don't sit around wrecking their brain trying to figure out if successful blacks make it off their Merit or was it affirmative action... Someone with a very dark evil spirit sit around and think about such things instead of living their lives...


----------



## Ballard_Driver (Jan 10, 2016)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Start with the Confederate flag lovers... You can't rage war against your own country ... And suffer no consequences


Again, you clearly know nothing about history. The south was OBLITERATED. The northern soldiers acted like animals when they invaded the south. They killed civilians, burned down houses for no reason, raped tons of women, stole everything that wasn't nailed down, etc. Then they occupied much of the south for many years, continued to cheat them and screw them over. Read about Sherman's March To The Sea... Or anything really. You clearly don't know much about history.



Bobbyk5487 said:


> You are so right ..you freed me many times in many different lives... Thank you for freeing me in the Revolutionary War thank you for freeing me when you was in England thank you for freeing me in the Civil War... It's like you are my guardian angel in every life cycle.. thank you thank you thank you
> 
> A good person with a pure spirit don't sit around wrecking their brain trying to figure out if successful blacks make it off their Merit or was it affirmative action... Someone with a very dark evil spirit sit around and think about such things instead of living their lives...


Again, just a statement of fact dude. If you don't like the fact that Africans and Arabs were still enslaving Africans until long after the US ended slavery, and that the British fought wars to end it... That's your problem. History isn't all black and white so to speak. White people have done evil shit, and good shit. Your BS thesis that all ****** has ever done is be evil is bullocks. And the fact is the worst stuff white people ever did was NO WORSE AT ALL than the stuff everybody else did.

When the Spanish conquered the Aztecs, all the other natives helped them, because the Aztecs were dicks. They demanded children from the other tribes to be sacrificed to their gods, enslaved them, taxed them to death, etc. The Spanish never got that bad.

Ditto with the Brits/Americans. We had slaves... So did literally everybody else. The only reason slavery was ended as a major global institution is the British Empire. Deal with it.

ALSO, since I forgot to mention it, YES I do have a problem with white women benefiting from affirmative action. NOBODY should be hired, fired, let into uni, or anything else JUST because of their reproductive organs or skin color.

If you think it doesn't matter if hacks get let into programs, rethink that. Do you want a white chick doctor who wasn't really good enough to get into medical school performing emergency surgery when you end up in the ER after a car wreck? I sure as hell don't. I want somebody who was THE BEST applicant, no matter their race or sex. I'd LOVE to have Ben Carson cut me open and go to work, but not some blonde haired, blue eyed white girl who's a screw up.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Ballard_Driver said:


> Again, you clearly know nothing about history. The south was OBLITERATED. The northern soldiers acted like animals when they invaded the south. They killed civilians, burned down houses for no reason, raped tons of women, stole everything that wasn't nailed down, etc. Then they occupied much of the south for many years, continued to cheat them and screw them over. Read about Sherman's March To The Sea... Or anything really. You clearly don't know much about history.
> 
> Again, just a statement of fact dude. If you don't like the fact that Africans and Arabs were still enslaving Africans until long after the US ended slavery, and that the British fought wars to end it... That's your problem. History isn't all black and white so to speak. White people have done evil shit, and good shit. Your BS thesis that all ****** has ever done is be evil is bullocks. And the fact is the worst stuff white people ever did was NO WORSE AT ALL than the stuff everybody else did.
> 
> ...


The fact that you gave yourself credit for freeing slaves... Makes me a tad bit mentally ill for even continuing the conversation with you we're done near buddy


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

Damn, Bobby has a LOT of free time.


----------



## Mrs Uber Bastid (Sep 23, 2019)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> Damn, Bobby has a LOT of free time.


He really should USE it to actually LEARN something.

Read a book Bobby.
A history book would be my suggestion

But, ANY book would be ok.


----------



## Spinningwheelz (Jul 11, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> So much for racial equality :smiles:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268643816292020224


I bet you are an "all lives matter" supporter. Funny how racists tend to accuse others of they are doing themselves, must come from their psychopath in chief...


----------



## Mrs Uber Bastid (Sep 23, 2019)

Spinningwheelz said:


> I bet you are an "all lives matter" supporter. Funny how racists tend to accuse others of they are doing themselves, must come from their psychopath in chief...


Ya know, I've noticed that myself.

Have you seen the news that the CHAZ has established a Black Only area?
Didn't Rosa Parks object to that? 
Racial segregation is next all over the country.
Damn, and the Civil Rights movement and MLK sure wasted a lot of time, effort and blood these last 50 years.
*sigh*

I guess Rosa Parks is not black enough to be a Democrat ... Martin Luther King sure isn't.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> Damn, Bobby has a LOT of free time.


I actually made $180 plus so far today



Mrs Uber Bastid said:


> He really should USE it to actually LEARN something.
> 
> Read a book Bobby.
> A history book would be my suggestion
> ...


I was actually a history major in college... That's why you can't blow smoke( you know the rest)... you actually told me I should thank you for freeing the slaves... please don't ever mentioned me again



Mrs Uber Bastid said:


> He really should USE it to actually LEARN something.
> 
> Read a book Bobby.
> A history book would be my suggestion
> ...


I was actually a history major in college... That's why you can't blow smoke( you know the rest)... you actually told me I should thank you for freeing the slaves... please don't ever mentioned me again



Mrs Uber Bastid said:


> He really should USE it to actually LEARN something.
> 
> Read a book Bobby.
> A history book would be my suggestion
> ...


I was actually a history major in college... That's why you can't blow smoke( you know the rest)... you actually told me I should thank you for freeing the slaves... please don't ever mentioned me again


Spinningwheelz said:


> I bet you are an "all lives matter" supporter. Funny how racists tend to accuse others of they are doing themselves, must come from their psychopath in chief...


What I have come to realize is most White male Uber drivers feel they are stuck having to do a traditionally black man's job because of reverse discrimination...in their Psychopathic mind they have convinced themselves that blacks were giving all the good jobs and that white men aren't giving good jobs because of affirmative action.. any failure they have in life they blame it on affirmative action and black people... I even have one tell me that when whites do crime it's only because their influence by blacks... They're sick and getting sicker


----------



## Ballard_Driver (Jan 10, 2016)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> The fact that you gave yourself credit for freeing slaves... Makes me a tad bit mentally ill for even continuing the conversation with you we're done near buddy


I didn't free the slaves... But my ancestors did. I'm pretty sure I'm done having this pointless conversation with you too. You refuse to use the brain you were given to actually consider information that contradicts your preconceived notions. You're just as closed minded and bigoted as the people you claim to hate.



Mrs Uber Bastid said:


> He really should USE it to actually LEARN something.
> 
> Read a book Bobby.
> A history book would be my suggestion
> ...


Right? Once in a blue moon you will meet a person who supports all these causes who can actually have a rational conversation, knows history, uses facts, has a clue about anything, etc... But it's about as rare as hens teeth.



Bobbyk5487 said:


> I was actually a history major in college... That's why you can't blow smoke( you know the rest)... you actually told me I should thank you for freeing the slaves... please don't ever mentioned me again


WOW. That's incredibly sad. What kind of history did you study? One sided ignores 90% of the facts US history? My grandpa was a history teacher, and my father and I are both huge history buffs. For someone who claims to have been a history major you sure don't know much about anything.



Bobbyk5487 said:


> What I have come to realize is most White male Uber drivers feel they are stuck having to do a traditionally black man's job because of reverse discrimination...in their Psychopathic mind they have convinced themselves that blacks were giving all the good jobs and that white men aren't giving good jobs because of affirmative action.. any failure they have in life they blame it on affirmative action and black people... I even have one tell me that when whites do crime it's only because their influence by blacks... They're sick and getting sicker


Dude, I love doing Uber/Lyft. Where I am I make really solid side money. I'm self employed for my real job, but want to meet financial goals faster than I could without the extra $30-40K a year I make doing Uber. So I actually have a "good job" I created for myself, and have no problem doing Uber because I'm not some snob that was born with a silver spoon in my mouth.

There may be a few people in the world who think like the caricature you're making people out to be, but very few. The crazy from black people thinking that white people held them back is every bit as nuts as a white person thinking EVERY good job was taken from them by blacks because of affirmative action. Again, why do Asians do better than whites? Why do Hispanics do better than blacks? ****** is trying to screw them all right, so why is it that blacks do worse than any other minority group? ALSO, why is it that black immigrants frequently do as well or better than native born whites??? Couldn't possible be their culture, mindset, or work ethic... Of course not.

Most white people who are screw ups understand it was their own doing. A heck of a lot more blacks blame their screw ups on ****** than whites blame it on black people. You're the one who has the sick mental complex.


----------



## FaceBob (Jun 21, 2020)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> ...well time is up ..*now there's consequences for being a racist a hole*


.........Temporary and will pass IMO.
Political Correctness is the ENEMY of a Democracy
and PC forbids us from Openly discussing the real problem(s) .

The protests and looting will set Back black advancement 3 decades.

☢ THOSE in any sort of authority (from an Uber driver deciding to take a rider named Tamika to POTUS) will avoid blacks for:
FEAR of being
Misinterpreted by Over Sensitivity
subsequently unfairly Ear-tagged Racist

But, IDK &#129335;&#127997;‍♂


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Ballard_Driver said:


> I didn't free the slaves... But my ancestors did. I'm pretty sure I'm done having this pointless conversation with you too. You refuse to use the brain you were given to actually consider information that contradicts your preconceived notions. You're just as closed minded and bigoted as the people you claim to hate.
> 
> Right? Once in a blue moon you will meet a person who supports all these causes who can actually have a rational conversation, knows history, uses facts, has a clue about anything, etc... But it's about as rare as hens teeth.
> 
> ...


They gave yo white father history books with all this affirmative action going on... I would think they will only give the books to blacks and continue to oppress whites&#128513;.... you silly people make my day lol



FaceBob said:


> .........Temporary and will pass IMO.
> Political Correctness is the ENEMY of a Democracy
> and PC forbids us from Openly discussing the real problem(s) .
> 
> ...


From the way white male Uber drivers behave I will prefer that black stay out of their cars anyway way.. ... the angry white male is coming unhinged right before our eyes... All Over America everywhere blacks have been Gathering recently there have been a mass shooting... And they may say it's black suspects .. But there have been cases a white men putting on Brown Makeup and going out committing crimes... And they're also black bodies getting found hung from trees all over the country... We need to stay very Vigilant in these times and never get too comfortable around these so call people



Ballard_Driver said:


> I didn't free the slaves... But my ancestors did. I'm pretty sure I'm done having this pointless conversation with you too. You refuse to use the brain you were given to actually consider information that contradicts your preconceived notions. You're just as closed minded and bigoted as the people you claim to hate.
> 
> Right? Once in a blue moon you will meet a person who supports all these causes who can actually have a rational conversation, knows history, uses facts, has a clue about anything, etc... But it's about as rare as hens teeth.
> 
> ...


Okay I make $250 a day off of my side Hustle alone...I'm house-hunting right now am I Target mortgage is $2,200 a month... I'm very successful... And have never been on welfare... I can easily be getting the $600 unemployment a week... I refused to accept my $1,200 stimulus... My failures or success all fall on me and what I decide to do everyday when I wake up ...so please don't sit here and try to generalize me because you don't have a clue


----------



## Ballard_Driver (Jan 10, 2016)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> They gave yo white father history books with all this affirmative action going on... I would think they will only give the books to blacks and continue to oppress whites&#128513;.... you silly people make my day lol
> generalize me because you don't have a clue


Uh huh. I wasn't generalizing you, I was making a pointed observation about the several blatant historical inaccuracies I have caught just in the few pages of this thread I have read.



Bobbyk5487 said:


> From the way white male Uber drivers behave I will prefer that black stay out of their cars anyway way.. ... the angry white male is coming unhinged right before our eyes... All Over America everywhere blacks have been Gathering recently there have been a mass shooting... And they may say it's black suspects .. But there have been cases a white men putting on Brown Makeup and going out committing crimes... And they're also black bodies getting found hung from trees all over the country... We need to stay very Vigilant in these times and never get too comfortable around these so call people
> generalize me because you don't have a clue


Dude. You say you're black, and you're really going to claim that it's white people putting on black face to murder people. Do you live in an all white area or something? Cuz I grew up in an area with more minorities than whites, and it wasn't ever the whites shooting/stabbing the black or Hispanic guys. It was usually somebody of their own race beefing over something dumb, or over turf.

The other weekend I think it was 27 black people were murdered in Chicago alone... Of all the known suspects reported by witnesses, every single one was a black suspect. Now maybe some of the unknown ones were white guys, we don't know... But the vast majority were surely other black people murdering their own people over dumb shit.

When other blacks kill more people in a single city than the cops kill unarmed black men in an entire year nationally, it ain't white people or even cops (black or white) that are the real problem.



Bobbyk5487 said:


> Okay I make $250 a day off of my side Hustle alone...I'm house-hunting right now am I Target mortgage is $2,200 a month... I'm very successful... And have never been on welfare... I can easily be getting the $600 unemployment a week... I refused to accept my $1,200 stimulus... My failures or success all fall on me and what I decide to do everyday when I wake up ...so please don't sit here and try to generalize me because you don't have a clue


That's awesome for you man! I am genuinely happy to hear that. I make that kind of money or a touch more myself from Uber/Lyft. It is great side money isn't it! I never said or implied you were on welfare, or anything else. I'm glad to hear you're a hard worker. Does it occur to you that the fact that you work harder and have a better mindset than many other poor people (white, black, or otherwise), is WHY you can be house shopping for a nice house? So why is it that you're doing well, and on the road to the middle class (if not solidly there already), yet somehow doing the same thing wouldn't work for everybody else if the behaved like you?

I do business for my real job with a fair number of black folks, and a lot of them are pretty well to do. One owns a ranch on acreage outside Atlanta, has a nice car, horses, his kids all went to college, etc. He worked hard, saved money, and did the right things. Sounds like you are too. So why are you making excuses for screw ups??? You won't see me making excuses for white trash meth heads, so why do you feel the need to cover for crack head gang bangers?


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Ballard_Driver said:


> Uh huh. I wasn't generalizing you, I was making a pointed observation about the several blatant historical inaccuracies I have caught just in the few pages of this thread I have read.
> 
> Dude. You say you're black, and you're really going to claim that it's white people putting on black face to murder people. Do you live in an all white area or something? Cuz I grew up in an area with more minorities than whites, and it wasn't ever the whites shooting/stabbing the black or Hispanic guys. It was usually somebody of their own race beefing over something dumb, or over turf.
> 
> ...


It has happened a few times so it's not beyond the realm of possibility and the Chicago Police is known for shooting black people and showing up like they're investigating the murder... Why do you think they only have a 8% clearance rate... Because they absolutely do not care about black deaths


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> From the way white male Uber drivers behave I will prefer that black stay out of their cars anyway way.. ... the angry white male is coming unhinged right before our eyes... All Over America everywhere blacks have been Gathering recently there have been a mass shooting... And they may say it's black suspects .. *But there have been cases a white men putting on Brown Makeup and going out committing crimes*... And they're also black bodies getting found hung from trees all over the country... We need to stay very Vigilant in these times and never get too comfortable around these so call people


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: This is all really too comical.

Reminds me of the video of the car hitting a "peesful protestor" in Louisville recently. The media couldn't wait to gasp that it was one of many examples of white supremacists intentionally ramming peesful protesters recently.

Turns out it was a black woman who had a gun shoved in her face. Clownshow.

Or.

Or.

Was it a white man with helium in his mouth and black make-up on to throw everyone off the scent?

Oh Bobby.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

This is all so cray cray. There’s no more tolerance in the world. Everything is racism or bullying. What happened to the good old days? How’s South Park going to adapt!?


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

*https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...lty-wearing-black-man-disguise-robberies.html*
https://www.reviewjournal.com/crime...-robbing-las-vegas-strip-casino-in-blackface/
https://www.nydailynews.com/news/cr...0200131-eugwegsmrna6dflkxvf3yqd7dy-story.html


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> *https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...lty-wearing-black-man-disguise-robberies.html*
> https://www.reviewjournal.com/crime...-robbing-las-vegas-strip-casino-in-blackface/
> https://www.nydailynews.com/news/cr...0200131-eugwegsmrna6dflkxvf3yqd7dy-story.html


fake news


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Smh...you are cancled


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Ballard_Driver said:


> Uh huh. I wasn't generalizing you, I was making a pointed observation about the several blatant historical inaccuracies I have caught just in the few pages of this thread I have read.
> 
> Dude. You say you're black, and you're really going to claim that it's white people putting on black face to murder people. Do you live in an all white area or something? Cuz I grew up in an area with more minorities than whites, and it wasn't ever the whites shooting/stabbing the black or Hispanic guys. It was usually somebody of their own race beefing over something dumb, or over turf.
> 
> ...


I don't even know how we got on this topic or where we went wrong... But I can assure you if you reread all of my post not one time did I make excuses for underachieving black people... I do the exact opposite... I feel like too many black men blame racism when what they should be blaming the fact that when they roll out of bed they roll a big fat blunt sip on a 40 oz and play video games instead of going out and busting a chops for honest dollar... And these type of people are my Arch enemies even more than racist white people... It's not about race at all ..I used to live in a nice neighborhood big house big yard and across the street from me the lady grandkids a group of white boys 16 through 30 something sat on the porch all day smoke weed did coke and heroin and I felt the same way about them ...I always figured while I was gone to work they were going to break into my house.. thankfully they never did but a couple houses in the neighborhood did get broken into and I seen one of them creeping around one of my neighbors yard... We are only here having this conversation because YOU have repeatedly blame affirmative action for blacks being successful and for any failures that whites may have... And to a guy like me who have never accepted any affirmative action or welfare or racial quotas and before I got into business of my own I was always hired at entry level positions and never given promotions and watch white guys with less education come in and get promoted to my supervisor or more ...that's very highly extremely offensive to hear you sit here and Proclaim that blacks are given preferential treatment in the workplace..and then contradict Yourself by saying blacks are at the bottom when it comes to success in America ..it can't be both.. we can't be getting all the good jobs just because we're black but also be at the bottom


----------



## Ballard_Driver (Jan 10, 2016)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> It has happened a few times so it's not beyond the realm of possibility and the Chicago Police is known for shooting black people and showing up like they're investigating the murder... Why do you think they only have a 8% clearance rate... Because they absolutely do not care about black deaths


Seriously, you REALLY think the cops whacked like 27 black guys in a weekend and just made it all up or something? Framed random people? Covered up all the evidence? Even though there were witnesses at many of the shootings who said it was random people who had beef with the people shot? Seriously?

I will 100% concede that that kind of shit happens once in a blue moon. Hell, a town I used to live in a cop helped cover up a hit and run for a relative of his. They do dirty shit sometimes. But that stuff is semi rare. It sure as heck doesn't account for the thousands of black on black murders every year in this country. Especially not in the era of the body cam in almost every major city.

Again, I'm not some rich white kid who didn't meet a black person until I was 25 bro. I grew up around gang bangers and sketchy ****ers. Hoods kill each other over turf, for money, because somebody hit on a chick they wanted to bang... Anything can set those kind of people off. It's mostly shitty people killing other shitty people for stupid reasons. I really don't see how anybody who has lived in a major city or even a poor suburb of one can not accept this obvious reality. Maybe you grew up in a nicer neighborhood than I did so you've never seen how real shit can get or something???



Valar Dohaeris said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: This is all really too comical.
> 
> Reminds me of the video of the car hitting a "peesful protestor" in Louisville recently. The media couldn't wait to gasp that it was one of many examples of white supremacists intentionally ramming peesful protesters recently.
> 
> ...


Right? Some of it is so just ridiculous I ALMOST think it might be a troll... But I know people as daft as him exist by the millions, so I must conclude he's legit. But it still blows my mind. The kind of conspiratorial views, that literally everything is a fake, a fraud, a plot, all just to avoid any acceptance of the obvious reality.



Bobbyk5487 said:


> *https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...lty-wearing-black-man-disguise-robberies.html*
> https://www.reviewjournal.com/crime...-robbing-las-vegas-strip-casino-in-blackface/
> https://www.nydailynews.com/news/cr...0200131-eugwegsmrna6dflkxvf3yqd7dy-story.html


And I literally could spend my entire life looking up articles about positively identified black murders, robbers, rapists, etc if I wanted to. Hell I could do the same with sketchy white people who committed crimes without blackface on too. LOL

People will try any kind of stupid shit to throw the cops off, so it's no surprise you can find a handful of cases of white rat bags trying to make themselves look black when committing a crime. A wig or mask might throw the cops off a bit, but full on making yourself look like a different ethnicity is the ultimate way to throw them off. But if you for serious think that that is what happens 99% of the time you need to get yo head checked! Again, I grew up around shitty people when I was little, I know what's what. I've seen it with my own eyes.

Frankly the biggest difference in the USA is that blacks and Hispanics have a tendency to have larger organized gangs that do shit as a group. White folks are usually lone wolf criminals or a dude and like 2-3 buddies cooking meth/slinging drugs. As such minority gang wars tend to stack up more bodies, whereas when a single white drug dealer has a pissing match with another sketchy it's just the 2 of them or whatever, and in the gang situations you draw in 40 people over the beef going on.

Again, Italians were sketchy AF back in the day, almost entirely because they had an organized crime culture. Once they dropped that stuff I doubt there's one bit of difference in crime rates between Italians and other whites. Blacks commit way more crimes per capita than any other group in the USA... It is a fact. It's a fact that we can hopefully change, but it's the truth as it stands today.



Bobbyk5487 said:


> I don't even know how we got on this topic or where we went wrong... But I can assure you if you reread all of my post not one time did I make excuses for underachieving black people... I do the exact opposite... I feel like too many black men blame racism when what they should be blaming the fact that when they roll out of bed they roll a big fat blunt sip on a 40 oz and play video games instead of going out and busting a chops for honest dollar... And these type of people are my Arch enemies even more than racist white people... It's not about race at all ..I used to live in a nice neighborhood big house big yard and across the street from me the lady grandkids a group of white boys 16 through 30 something sat on the porch all day smoke weed did coke and heroin and I felt the same way about them ...I always figured while I was gone to work they were going to break into my house.. thankfully they never did but a couple houses in the neighborhood did get broken into and I seen one of them creeping around one of my neighbors yard... We are only here having this conversation because YOU have repeatedly blame affirmative action for blacks being successful and for any failures that whites may have... And to a guy like me who have never accepted any affirmative action or welfare or racial quotas and before I got into business of my own I was always hired at entry level positions and never given promotions and watch white guys with less education come in and get promoted to my supervisor or more ...that's very highly extremely offensive to hear you sit here and Proclaim that blacks are given preferential treatment in the workplace..and then contradict Yourself by saying blacks are at the bottom when it comes to success in America ..it can't be both.. we can't be getting all the good jobs just because we're black but also be at the bottom


I said I didn't read through this whole thread... It sounds like you have a decent view on the first bunch of stuff you mention. It is 110% true that most people who are broke losers have only themselves to blame, black or white. I'll take a well kept black man in a suit any day over some sketchy looking cracker who looks likes he's Jonesing for his next fix!

I never said that all successful black people are only there because of affirmative action, OR that that is an excuse for every white person who is a loser. What I DID say was that affirmative action is unfair and BS. People of all colors should be judged on their merit, and if they're not good enough for a job or a certain college they shouldn't get it. The problem with it is 2 fold. It denies white and Asian people spots that they may deserve, which is unfair, and it ALSO demeans black and Hispanic folks who absolutely DID earn whatever positions they have. In the world today you can never know if some female Mexican doctor is actually a competent doctor, because she had TWO "diversity" points that could have helped her get into med school over better people. That's pretty unfair for the Mexican chick doctor who is on point, and it ain't good for the patients of the dumb ass one who never should have got into med school in the first place either.

And actually, it's not contradictory to say that SOME black people are unfairly helped by affirmative action while blacks overall are still below average. That is absolutely the case. What that really means is that there are a lot of blacks who don't want to live up to their potential, even if they're being given a leg up with such programs. You sound like you're not one of them. But again, don't defend shitty people just because they're the same color as yourself. I don't defend white trash meth heads.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Ballard_Driver said:


> Seriously, you REALLY think the cops whacked like 27 black guys in a weekend and just made it all up or something? Framed random people? Covered up all the evidence? Even though there were witnesses at many of the shootings who said it was random people who had beef with the people shot? Seriously?
> 
> I will 100% concede that that kind of shit happens once in a blue moon. Hell, a town I used to live in a cop helped cover up a hit and run for a relative of his. They do dirty shit sometimes. But that stuff is semi rare. It sure as heck doesn't account for the thousands of black on black murders every year in this country. Especially not in the era of the body cam in almost every major city.
> 
> ...


So this part of your mental illness to paint false pictures and put words in people mouth ... I did not say the cops killed 27 people I'm sure most of that was personal beef between gangs...but its well-known that when the streets are quiet in Chicago them psychotic cops are not above riding through the hood and shooting somebody.. trust me... Chicago got the craziest police in the world outside of LA... Why do you think so many of their cops kill themselves..they are severely mentally ill

https://nowthisnews.com/videos/news...arasses-two-black-men-for-crossing-the-street


----------



## Ballard_Driver (Jan 10, 2016)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> So this part of your mental illness to paint false pictures and put words in people mouth ... I did not say the cops killed 27 people I'm sure most of that was personal beef between gangs...but its well-known that when the streets are quiet in Chicago them psychotic cops are not above riding through the hood and shooting somebody.. trust me... Chicago got the craziest police in the world outside of LA... Why do you think so many of their cops kill themselves..they are severely mentally ill
> 
> https://nowthisnews.com/videos/news...arasses-two-black-men-for-crossing-the-street


I'll give you that Chicago cops are some of the dirtiest in the country historically speaking... But I doubt if what you're claiming has happened once a decade, let alone on a regular basis. But you believe what you want I guess! And yes, people in LA are ****ing insane. LOL


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Ballard_Driver said:


> Seriously, you REALLY think the cops whacked like 27 black guys in a weekend and just made it all up or something? Framed random people? Covered up all the evidence? Even though there were witnesses at many of the shootings who said it was random people who had beef with the people shot? Seriously?
> 
> I will 100% concede that that kind of shit happens once in a blue moon. Hell, a town I used to live in a cop helped cover up a hit and run for a relative of his. They do dirty shit sometimes. But that stuff is semi rare. It sure as heck doesn't account for the thousands of black on black murders every year in this country. Especially not in the era of the body cam in almost every major city.
> 
> ...


It is real funny people like you had nothing to say all through slavery and Jim Crow... As soon as affirmative action became a thing y'all been screaming like a hit dog for the last 50 years... I ended with this and I'm logging out... No matter how you try to paint it... It's just pure black hearted evilness ..that's what you have in your spirit... Its between you and your maker goodbye and good riddance



Ballard_Driver said:


> I'll give you that Chicago cops are some of the dirtiest in the country historically speaking... But I doubt if what you're claiming has happened once a decade, let alone on a regular basis. But you believe what you want I guess! And yes, people in LA are @@@@ing insane. LOL


Even with the cop on camera admitting that he kill black people... You still don't believe he killed black people even with Laquan McDonald getting gunned down while walking down the street by a cop on film and that cop is now in prison for murder you still don't believe that the cops be killing black people... Now it's just your ego I can say the sky blue and rain comes from clouds and you will try to argue that I'm wrong because it's not about right or wrong it's about your ego.. its about your emotions like a woman... People like you need to man up and use your logic and stop using your emotions... goodbye

there's thousands of white on white murders every year also... Please get your head out your ass


----------



## Ballard_Driver (Jan 10, 2016)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> It is real funny people like you had nothing to say all through slavery and Jim Crow... As soon as affirmative action became a thing y'all been screaming like a hit dog for the last 50 years... I ended with this and I'm logging out... No matter how you try to paint it... It's just pure black hearted evilness ..that's what you have in your spirit... Its between you and your maker goodbye and good riddance


What do you mean? White people ended slavery and Jim Crow... My family is almost entirely from the north. As I said I had direct ancestors who fought in the friggin' Union army. Two wrongs don't make a right. You're so blinded by your own prejudices you can't see the truth right in front of your eyes.



Bobbyk5487 said:


> Even with the cop on camera admitting that he kill black people... You still don't believe he killed black people even with Laquan McDonald getting gunned down while walking down the street by a cop on film and that cop is now in prison for murder you still don't believe that the cops be killing black people... Now it's just your ego I can say the sky blue and rain comes from clouds and you will try to argue that I'm wrong because it's not about right or wrong it's about your ego.. its about your emotions like a woman... People like you need to man up and use your logic and stop using your emotions... goodbye
> 
> there's thousands of white on white murders every year also... Please get your head out your ass


I'm the one operating on logic, you're the one being emotional like a woman.

I never said no blacks get killed by cops. They sure as heck do! Including ones where it shouldn't have happened. If a cop does something wrong I'm all for prosecuting them. But the fact is more whites get killed by cops every year than black people... Where's the outrage there? Whites are proportionally more likely to be shot by cops per the number of police interactions they have.

Literally 10 unarmed black people were killed by cops in the entire USA in 2019. TEN. IIRC in 5 of those situations the perps were actively assaulting the police. In another the cops gun went off on accident. So it's basically only 4 or 5 cases in an entire year where it was pretty much 100% bullshit for sure. A few of the cops were black themselves. It's not an epidemic of police racism hunting black people for sport like the crazies claim. We're a nation of 330 MILLION people, shit goes wrong sometimes on accident, and there are also shit bag cops who do stuff on purpose too. It's literally a rounding error in a country with this many people. It's a normal weekend in Chicago alone. It's not the huge thing some people are making it out to be.

Cops who do bad things should be punished... But we really don't need any wholesale change in police procedures. I am actually in favor of legalizing a lot of dumb things that shouldn't be crimes though, which would leave cops fewer excuses to harass people. I'm all about having a coherent conversation about reforms in laws, but screeching madly about things that aren't even true doesn't count.


----------



## Mrs Uber Bastid (Sep 23, 2019)

Ballard_Driver said:


> Right? Once in a blue moon you will meet a person who supports all these causes who can actually have a rational conversation, knows history, uses facts, has a clue about anything, etc... But it's about as rare as hens teeth.


And I LOVE to run into those people. I enjoy a good debate based on fact presented by someone who is actually intelligent. In my mind, it's ok to be wrong -- if you arrived at the wrong answer in a thoughtful manner. 
Intelligent and thoughtful and educated people have minds that will hear 'new' (to them) ideas. They will listen, consider and actually THINK. 
Can't argue with a closed mind; and a closed mind can't learn anything.
I enjoy learning and I recognize there's a LOT of people out there that are willing and able to teach me.
I learn something new every day.


----------



## Ballard_Driver (Jan 10, 2016)

Mrs Uber Bastid said:


> And I LOVE to run into those people. I enjoy a good debate based on fact presented by someone who is actually intelligent. In my mind, it's ok to be wrong -- if you arrived at the wrong answer in a thoughtful manner.
> Intelligent and thoughtful and educated people have minds that will hear 'new' (to them) ideas. They will listen, consider and actually THINK.
> Can't argue with a closed mind; and a closed mind can't learn anything.
> I enjoy learning and I recognize there's a LOT of people out there that are willing and able to teach me.
> I learn something new every day.


All true! I love debating myself. I've outright changed my mind a few times after learning new stuff, but far more frequently if I'm talking to somebody who isn't a moron I'll add some knowledge and thus subtleties to my opinion. Almost nothing is black and white, good or bad, the world is 99% grey zone. Most people can't handle grey, they want things to be simple, when most stuff isn't simple.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

condemning this behavior is now considered racist in America according to BLM:










people saying the employee used the N word. Yeah ok, a Macy's employee is going to say that word in front of two black guys and the first thing that came out of his mouth was " what did you do that for ". Even if that is true, as if, that justify assault. Also the black guy was using the N word himself non-stop but no one cares. Oh how America has fallen.

American society in a nutshell:


----------



## Ballard_Driver (Jan 10, 2016)

AveragePerson said:


> condemning this behavior is now considered racist in America according to BLM:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a savage. $5 says the guy asked him "Hello, how may I help you today sir?" or something and just got randomly beat. I hope store security cam footage comes out.

Ya know, one of the things that idiot liberals like to ignore, is that back when the evil white men ran everything, they didn't tolerate shit like this out of ANYBODY. Including other white people. There are estimates that show that for several centuries in Europe between 1% and 1.5% of the population was executed ANNUALLY for being sketchy pieces of shit. Basically the medieval era up into the early modern era that's how the western world kept order. You either ended up being sent to prison and worked to pay for your upkeep, or you got the gallows pole. Some parts of the middle east basically still do this, and their crime rates are a heck of a lot better for many types of crime. Who woulda thunk?

Now, 1% a year is probably a little excessive, but by say the turn of the 20th century we were still rightfully REALLY harsh on shit heads of all colors, but more within reason. Think the kind of swift but fair justice one sees in western movies. That's darn near how it really was. Many of the animals you see in the media who have dozens or even 100+ arrests would have been in jail working on a chain gang for life, or executed long before they got around to committing their 101st crime. That's how and why western nations were so damn nice. We laid the hammer down on the people who deserved it. Strong police enforcement on criminals is not racist if you're doing it to everybody! Ever since we've gone soft on punishing shit heads things have started to fall apart.

Add in complaining about made up racial bias, when cops statistically lay the smack down on sketchy whites more often anyway, and use that as an excuse to lower standards EVEN FURTHER. That's literally civilizational collapse levels of stupid.

I'm for making a lot more stuff legal, victimless crimes... I believe in freedom, including the freedom to be stupid with your own life. But for real crimes like robbery, rape, murder, etc I think we need to go back to 1800s levels of justice. Lots of people aren't fit to live in a civilized society. Depending on the person and their crime they need to spend their whole life behind bars working to support the cost of their incarceration, or just be executed. It's better for everybody. Well, except the shit head criminals.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Ballard_Driver said:


> What a savage. $5 says the guy asked him "Hello, how may I help you today sir?" or something and just got randomly beat. I hope store security cam footage comes out.
> 
> Ya know, one of the things that idiot liberals like to ignore, is that back when the evil white men ran everything, they didn't tolerate shit like this out of ANYBODY. Including other white people. There are estimates that show that for several centuries in Europe between 1% and 1.5% of the population was executed ANNUALLY for being sketchy pieces of shit. Basically the medieval era up into the early modern era that's how the western world kept order. You either ended up being sent to prison and worked to pay for your upkeep, or you got the gallows pole. Some parts of the middle east basically still do this, and their crime rates are a heck of a lot better for many types of crime. Who woulda thunk?
> 
> ...


Like the "elderly woman" who was only "peacefully talking to protesters"...turn out she's 24 and standing out there telling protesters they were ngers and stood and waited to get the reaction that she desired.... at this point if you are on the wrong side of this time in history you deserve whatever you got coming


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

Ballard_Driver said:


> What a savage. $5 says the guy asked him "Hello, how may I help you today sir?" or something and just got randomly beat. I hope store security cam footage comes out.
> 
> Ya know, one of the things that idiot liberals like to ignore, is that back when the evil white men ran everything, they didn't tolerate shit like this out of ANYBODY. Including other white people. There are estimates that show that for several centuries in Europe between 1% and 1.5% of the population was executed ANNUALLY for being sketchy pieces of shit. Basically the medieval era up into the early modern era that's how the western world kept order. You either ended up being sent to prison and worked to pay for your upkeep, or you got the gallows pole. Some parts of the middle east basically still do this, and their crime rates are a heck of a lot better for many types of crime. Who woulda thunk?
> 
> ...


I love this. The occasional public execution, where the gang banger screams for his moms before the ax swings, might put a little fear back into society.

The thug in NYC who pushed over the 90 year old woman for laughs has been arrested over 100 times. That person has nothing good to offer society. He is a drain in every possible measure.

Great post.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Funny how people like you are the good guys ..yet you go totally mute on things that don't fit the white victimhood narrative


----------



## Mrs Uber Bastid (Sep 23, 2019)

I seriously do not understand how/why people don't defend themselves.
Is there a MAN in the country?

I never used to carry unless I was going to the Bay Area to visit the kids. I carry now when I leave the house. I haven't had a permit to carry for a long time. But, if there is no law enforcement - I don't need one.
I'm a peaceable old lady. But, I do have a 38 caliber stinger.
Come running up on me or mine with evil intent and I will end up relying on the kindness of a jury.

They may get me; but I'll take one or two to hell with me.
Guaranteed


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Funny how people like you are the good guys ..yet you go totally mute on things that don't fit the white victimhood narrative


Don't put your hands on police officers, especially when a light breeze sends you careening backward into the pavement.

These are not difficult rules. Try again.


----------



## Ballard_Driver (Jan 10, 2016)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Like the "elderly woman" who was only "peacefully talking to protesters"...turn out she's 24 and standing out there telling protesters they were ngers and stood and waited to get the reaction that she desired.... at this point if you are on the wrong side of this time in history you deserve whatever you got coming


There are instances of all types of people being shitty. But if you want to talk about which side has more false narratives, it isn't the conservative side. 90% of these police brutality cases if you look at the actual facts, the FULL (not edited) video, you discover the cops were within reason.

Also, how many instances can you find of white people randomly beating blacks??? They literally have to make up hate crimes because the real number of them is so low. See the most recent fake noose case. I'm not saying there are zero. There are. But they're ultra rare. Whereas blacks commit around 300,000 crimes against whites every year. 30,000 rapes, a few thousand murders, violent robberies. The numbers going the other way are minuscule. 93% of interracial crime in America is blacks on other ethnicities as per FBI data.

Live in the real world bro. Tell your fellow black men to stop acting like thugs, and we can all live happily ever after.



Valar Dohaeris said:


> I love this. The occasional public execution, where the gang banger screams for his moms before the ax swings, might put a little fear back into society.
> 
> The thug in NYC who pushed over the 90 year old woman for laughs has been arrested over 100 times. That person has nothing good to offer society. He is a drain in every possible measure.
> 
> Great post.


Dude, we never should have stopped. Some things were harsh in the old days, but the way we ordered society WORKED. There's a reason Western Europe ran so smoothly and was the most successful civilization in human history. It wasn't because they let criminals run wild assaulting people and burning cities down!

That guy hitting that old lady for no reason made my blood boil... People like him should be living behind bars their entire life, being forced to work for the good of society, if not just executed. That whole thing about how every life is important and valuable is NOT TRUE. Some people are a net negative for the world. In the old days they didn't let them drag others down. Now we coddle them. It's ******ed. White meth head robber and black crack head robber can have their heads lopped off right next to each other in the same public broadcast as far as I'm concerned!



Bobbyk5487 said:


> Funny how people like you are the good guys ..yet you go totally mute on things that don't fit the white victimhood narrative


That's the best you got? A guy not doing what he's told, touching a cop (bad idea), and then tipping over like a 3 year old toddler? There's better footage out there bro! But again, not saying bad shit don't go both ways... But it's a question of the proportions. Whites aren't the ones being brutal thugs 90% of the time.



Mrs Uber Bastid said:


> I seriously do not understand how/why people don't defend themselves.
> Is there a MAN in the country?
> 
> I never used to carry unless I was going to the Bay Area to visit the kids. I carry now when I leave the house. I haven't had a permit to carry for a long time. But, if there is no law enforcement - I don't need one.
> ...


I never bothered to get a CCL... Until a couple years ago. The depolicing here has got so bad I just didn't feel safe anymore. So I got mine, and carry almost everywhere all the time now. Lord help some thug who thinks he's going to punk me and rob me, assault me, etc.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Ballard_Driver said:


> There are instances of all types of people being shitty. But if you want to talk about which side has more false narratives, it isn't the conservative side. 90% of these police brutality cases if you look at the actual facts, the FULL (not edited) video, you discover the cops were within reason.
> 
> Also, how many instances can you find of white people randomly beating blacks??? They literally have to make up hate crimes because the real number of them is so low. See the most recent fake noose case. I'm not saying there are zero. There are. But they're ultra rare. Whereas blacks commit around 300,000 crimes against whites every year. 30,000 rapes, a few thousand murders, violent robberies. The numbers going the other way are minuscule. 93% of interracial crime in America is blacks on other ethnicities as per FBI data.
> 
> ...


 So two out of three things usually happen in this situation... When people lie and say things like blacks killed thousands of whites every year and then I'll call their Bluff and show them proof that that's Actually a bold-faced lie... They usually don't ever respond back .. or they respond back but they don't acknowledge the lie that they told... But they never say okay you caught me I lied... what you are doing is telling dangerous lies that create dylan roofs.... you people claim to be so level-headed and so innocent and pure-hearted and y'all nothing more than dylan roof instigators..... but it's okay don't ever change because mark my word... Life is going to start coming at people like you very fast in the very near future.. these are the days of judgement are y'all going to get exactly what y'all deserve



Ballard_Driver said:


> There are instances of all types of people being shitty. But if you want to talk about which side has more false narratives, it isn't the conservative side. 90% of these police brutality cases if you look at the actual facts, the FULL (not edited) video, you discover the cops were within reason.
> 
> Also, how many instances can you find of white people randomly beating blacks??? They literally have to make up hate crimes because the real number of them is so low. See the most recent fake noose case. I'm not saying there are zero. There are. But they're ultra rare. Whereas blacks commit around 300,000 crimes against whites every year. 30,000 rapes, a few thousand murders, violent robberies. The numbers going the other way are minuscule. 93% of interracial crime in America is blacks on other ethnicities as per FBI data.
> 
> ...


Of 50 million blacks on America 500 of them kill a white person a year...that .001 percent...but you done told a future Dylan roof blacks killing thousands of whites a years...sad thing is you actually believe your own lies


----------



## Ballard_Driver (Jan 10, 2016)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> So two out of three things usually happen in this situation... When people lie and say things like blacks killed thousands of whites every year and then I'll call their Bluff and show them proof that that's Actually a bold-faced lie... They usually don't ever respond back .. or they respond back but they don't acknowledge the lie that they told... But they never say okay you caught me I lied... what you are doing is telling dangerous lies that create dylan roofs.... you people claim to be so level-headed and so innocent and pure-hearted and y'all nothing more than dylan roof instigators..... but it's okay don't ever change because mark my word... Life is going to start coming at people like you very fast in the very near future.. these are the days of judgement are y'all going to get exactly what y'all deserve
> 
> 
> Of 50 million blacks on America 500 of them kill a white person a year...that .001 percent...but you done told a future Dylan roof blacks killing thousands of whites a years...sad thing is you actually believe your own lies


Oops, I did get that number mixed up! 500 a year that we know about. Also, the FBI data isn't actually the highest tally for national data on some stuff either. I think it's the DOJ that I was actually thinking of:

https://www.bjs.gov/content/pub/pdf/cv18st_rev.pdf
That's not even the best format for the breakdown of that data, but I can't be arsed to spend all day looking shit up to prove a point to someone who doesn't care to know anyway. There are charts that show things broken down by race/ethnicity of offender and victim better, but even from the raw numbers you see 350K bonus crimes perpetrated on whites vs what they commit on themselves.

So it's okay that they murder 500 whites a year? And rape thousands? Assaults/rob hundreds of thousands? When the number going the other direction is vastly lower. ALSO if you actually look at the data you see that Hispanics account for ~50% of the "white" crimes as they're counted as white, but also separated out by Hispanic.

So non Hispanic whites are vastly underrepresented in ALL types of crimes. By a MASSIVE amount compared to their percentage of the population. If you look at most types of crimes by population size, the rate of many things like murder is 10-20 times higher for blacks than non Hispanic whites. Hispanics are in between.

Again, I ain't sayin' all blacks are criminals, or all whites are angels. There's plenty of whites that murder people. But you're 10x more full of shit than me. Black on white crime surpasses Dylan Roof EVERY SINGLE WEEK, and there is not a reverse situation in regular crime for whites on blacks.

Even counting Hispanics blacks killed twice the number of whites as whites did blacks, yet are less than 1/6th the total population! If you don't see that there is a massive problem in that you're crazy. Again, quit trying to make excuses for shitty black people, and don't try to make up made up bad things white people do, when they aren't doing hardly shit.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Ballard_Driver said:


> Oops, I did get that number mixed up! 500 a year that we know about. Also, the FBI data isn't actually the highest tally for national data on some stuff either. I think it's the DOJ that I was actually thinking of:
> 
> https://www.bjs.gov/content/pub/pdf/cv18st_rev.pdf
> That's not even the best format for the breakdown of that data, but I can't be arsed to spend all day looking shit up to prove a point to someone who doesn't care to know anyway. There are charts that show things broken down by race/ethnicity of offender and victim better, but even from the raw numbers you see 350K bonus crimes perpetrated on whites vs what they commit on themselves.
> ...


Hell no it's not ok for any human to murder anyone...how many Iraqis was murdered at the orders of that white American George Bush ...race don't matter you say but then you turn around have selective outrage only about 1 race...you aren't outrage that whites kill nearly 3000 other whites a year...you not outraged about black on blacks...just the .001 percent of black on white...but you don't see race right....LOOK you are a American white male...the entire world have giving up on you guys...the majority of Americans voted against the white male candidate in the last 3 elections white women have stop having babies with white males...its no redeeming people like you so I'm logging out again and how ever your mind and spirit is set up is between you and your maker...hopefully people like you can finally get you another Dylan roof...yall sure keep trying


----------



## Ballard_Driver (Jan 10, 2016)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Hell no it's not ok for any human to murder anyone...how many Iraqis was murdered at the orders of that white American George Bush ...race don't matter you say but then you turn around have selective outrage only about 1 race...you aren't outrage that whites kill nearly 3000 other whites a year...you not outraged about black on blacks...just the .001 percent of black on white...but you don't see race right....LOOK you are a American white male...the entire world have giving up on you guys...the majority of Americans voted against the white male candidate in the last 3 elections white women have stop having babies with white males...its no redeeming people like you so I'm logging out again and how ever your mind and spirit is set up is between you and your maker...hopefully people like you can finally get you another Dylan roof...yall sure keep trying


Dude, I'm very much against all these pointless foreign wars. I've never voted for a Republican OR a Democrat for president! I have standards. But foreign wars, they're a waste of time, money, and lives. Other countries should be able to live however they want, it's none of our business. And of course I'm not in favor of white on white murders, OR black on black murders! I don't want anybody getting killed.

The only reason the discussion is like this is because you keep blaming white people for doing shit we're NOT doing. Like hunting black people like deer. The stats show the exact opposite. Blacks kill far more whites than whites kill blacks, especially if you don't include Hispanics. If you weren't trying to make up problems that don't exist we wouldn't be having this conversation. BUT if you're going to do dumb shit like claim whites are out gunning down blacks for fun, damn right I'll talk about the statistics that prove it's THE EXACT OPPOSITE. Most murders are people within their own race, BUT for the interracial ones it goes mostly one direction.

Accept that blacks have a major crime problem, do too much sketchy shit, and need to fix it, and we won't have a problem. As I said Italians used to commit crimes at way higher rates than other whites, they stopped doing that shit, now nobody has a problem with Italian crime. Funny how that works.

Frankly, I think white men are giving up on everybody else. The SJW narrative has warped the minds of so many people it's insane. No 1st world nation, white or Asian (the only countries with 1st world living standards other than a few oil nations!) are reproducing enough to replace themselves. A smaller population in the world is not a bad thing. But most whites still breed with whites, most blacks with blacks, etc. That's just how people are.

Frankly, I think we need to split the country up, because the way it is people just can't live together, and never will be able to. You and I cannot exist in the same country with it being a workable situation. Too many differences of opinion. If the crazy people don't push us into a civil war, we should do it peacefully. People are getting tired of this anti white and anti male bullshit. Being fair, and equality we can deal with, but not specifically being targeted against.

Honestly, white and Asian men basically hold the entire industrialized world together, get almost all the important shit done globally. You want to see what the world would look like if we went on strike... Civilization would collapse overnight. If this country splits, which it should, after all the "horrible" white conservatives that believe in the idea of America leave to their part of the country, the morons will really see how shit works, and people will quickly find out how useful the evil white men are. I am 100% positive we could hand over California, Washington, the northeast, etc to all the SJW socialist loonies, some of the BEST and most valuable land in the country... And it would fall apart in no time at all after all the commies from other parts of the country self sorted into there. Because that system of running a civilization just doesn't work for long.

Your unwarranted hatred is going to force something really bad on this country, and all because some people cannot accept responsibility for their own failures and want to blame people who have nothing to do with it. Since whites are so evil and not to be trusted, maybe blacks should ask Asian people about how to do well in America or something... The problem is the Asian Americans do it the same way as whites: hard work, not making excuses for themselves, not being criminals, education, etc.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Ballard_Driver said:


> Dude, I'm very much against all these pointless foreign wars. I've never voted for a Republican OR a Democrat for president! I have standards. But foreign wars, they're a waste of time, money, and lives. Other countries should be able to live however they want, it's none of our business. And of course I'm not in favor of white on white murders, OR black on black murders! I don't want anybody getting killed.
> 
> The only reason the discussion is like this is because you keep blaming white people for doing shit we're NOT doing. Like hunting black people like deer. The stats show the exact opposite. Blacks kill far more whites than whites kill blacks, especially if you don't include Hispanics. If you weren't trying to make up problems that don't exist we wouldn't be having this conversation. BUT if you're going to do dumb shit like claim whites are out gunning down blacks for fun, damn right I'll talk about the statistics that prove it's THE EXACT OPPOSITE. Most murders are people within their own race, BUT for the interracial ones it goes mostly one direction.
> 
> ...


Homie...i see a glimmer of hope in you...walk towards the light and flee from darkness.... do not be a average white American male... Do you see all the young people out fighting for blacks... That's because they've been in school with us for the last 50 years and they know better than to generalize like their fathers did... you are the generalizing father... Don't be that guy... We have already established that less than 1% a blacks kill whites so that's not even a point to even bring up... In the grand scheme of things is far less than 5% of blacks are any of these bad things that you're making us out to be... What percentage of blacks do you think are criminals and Crooks and and all these negative things and what percentage do you think go to work every day and work two or three jobs and pay taxes and then go to church on Sundays... Focus on those people and then maybe you won't go through your life looking at people as totally no good and at that the bottom... just walk towards the light buddy ..come out of that darkness of white supremacy... I have Asian friends they're not totally happy with their experiences with the American white male... I once gave a ride to four guys... It was an Indian , a Chinese , Hispanic, and a black guy from the Caribbeans... and a conversation turn to a pow wow of how white males and white supremacy have totally screwed over the entire planet and how none of these people are happy what the things white supremacy have done to their lives... Depression amongst whites and Asians is at a all time high so is suicide so like you told me to focus on crime in my community you guys focus on your depression and your opioid addiction and you're high suicide rates



Ballard_Driver said:


> Dude, I'm very much against all these pointless foreign wars. I've never voted for a Republican OR a Democrat for president! I have standards. But foreign wars, they're a waste of time, money, and lives. Other countries should be able to live however they want, it's none of our business. And of course I'm not in favor of white on white murders, OR black on black murders! I don't want anybody getting killed.
> 
> The only reason the discussion is like this is because you keep blaming white people for doing shit we're NOT doing. Like hunting black people like deer. The stats show the exact opposite. Blacks kill far more whites than whites kill blacks, especially if you don't include Hispanics. If you weren't trying to make up problems that don't exist we wouldn't be having this conversation. BUT if you're going to do dumb shit like claim whites are out gunning down blacks for fun, damn right I'll talk about the statistics that prove it's THE EXACT OPPOSITE. Most murders are people within their own race, BUT for the interracial ones it goes mostly one direction.
> 
> ...


So you obviously have a touch of psychosis... I never said anything remotely close to white people are gunning down black people like deers... It is white people who would ride through Chicago and shoot a black person and go about their business and it just get blamed on gang violence... That happens that's not the majority of the cases that's not a significant number of the cases but it is cases and a lot of times it's the police that do it... It's like back in the days when NWA came out with all those anti-police songs and people was dumbstruck and calling them Liars until we got camera phones and seen that they was telling the truth the entire time.. that's what you're doing I got a first-hand seat of everything that's going on and I'm just reporting my life experiences and you're somewhere nowhere close to the front lines telling me I'm lying... Just run from Darkness brother cuz you got some real deep-seated issues


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Ballard_Driver said:


> Dude, I'm very much against all these pointless foreign wars. I've never voted for a Republican OR a Democrat for president! I have standards. But foreign wars, they're a waste of time, money, and lives. Other countries should be able to live however they want, it's none of our business. And of course I'm not in favor of white on white murders, OR black on black murders! I don't want anybody getting killed.
> 
> The only reason the discussion is like this is because you keep blaming white people for doing shit we're NOT doing. Like hunting black people like deer. The stats show the exact opposite. Blacks kill far more whites than whites kill blacks, especially if you don't include Hispanics. If you weren't trying to make up problems that don't exist we wouldn't be having this conversation. BUT if you're going to do dumb shit like claim whites are out gunning down blacks for fun, damn right I'll talk about the statistics that prove it's THE EXACT OPPOSITE. Most murders are people within their own race, BUT for the interracial ones it goes mostly one direction.
> 
> ...


You actually cited the FBI then once your lie was exposed you claim the FBI wasn't a good source... I swear you can't make this type of stuff up... And trust me buddy white guys obsolete... This world can run just fine with Indians in charge and Chinese AND blacks... Remember blacks was here 50,000 years before anyone else... that mean for 50,000 years we didn't need any of y'all... Get over yourself... if you are Anglo-Saxon you are also a descendant of slaves


----------

